# Revelations of an Angel



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2005)

Okay, I've been off for 2 whole weeks nursing a shoulder.   I feel like it's ready for the abuse again, I have gone back to the P/RR/S routine. However I will be doing a slight variation with advice from GoPro. I will be doing P/RR/RR/S/P/RR/RR/S etc. Now bear with me, my strength has gone caput in the last 2 weeks. I am determined though and will get the pounds back up!!!   Anyways, here is my start: Mon-Chest/Back - Wed-Legs - Fri-Shoulders/Bi's/Tri's
Today-Monday January 10th, 2005.........
Chest/Back (Power)
Back-
Deads-295x6,305x6,315x4
Pulldowns-155x6,170x6
Bent over rows-185x6,205x4
CG seated rows-155x6,170x5
Chest-
Flat Bench-225x6,245x5,265x4
Incline Bench-185x6,225x4
Machine (seated) press-170x6,185x6
There is my starting point. Any advice or help or critique would be gladly accepted.
Also will be doing cardio on Tuesdays,Thursdays, and Saturdays!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay, I've been off for 2 whole weeks nursing a shoulder.  I feel like it's ready for the abuse again, I have gone back to the P/RR/S routine. However I will be doing a slight variation with advice from GoPro. I will be doing P/RR/RR/S/P/RR/RR/S etc. Now bear with me, my strength has gone caput in the last 2 weeks. I am determined though and will get the pounds back up!!!  Anyways, here is my start: Mon-Chest/Back - Wed-Legs - Fri-Shoulders/Bi's/Tri's
> Today-Monday January 10th, 2005.........
> Chest/Back (Power)
> Back-
> ...


 
1. Your plan looks pretty solid.
2. Your weights are real good. You can lift pretty heavy, apparently. 
3. Nice title boss, its catchy. 

You take any supps?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You take any supps?


Yes, I take Whey protein, 100% Egg protein, and getting ready to take CEX. A multivitamin (Animal Pak)


----------



## Du (Jan 10, 2005)

How do you like the egg protein? Ive looked into that but never found much feedback or info...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey, nice to see you starting a journal! Good luck and it looks great so far. Now if we can only keep du510 in the gym...


----------



## Du (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, nice to see you starting a journal! Good luck and it looks great so far. Now if we can only keep du510 in the gym...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

>


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> How do you like the egg protein? Ive looked into that but never found much feedback or info...


I like the Egg protein alot. I mix it sometimes with sugar-free jello mix. One serv. is only like 6 carbs. Can pick whatever flavor you want really. Doesn't mix too well unless you use a blender though!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, nice to see you starting a journal! Good luck and it looks great so far. Now if we can only keep du510 in the gym...


Yeah, finally started one, thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2005)

Cardio tonite, 30 minutes on treadmill. Thinking about doing the "Body for life" way. Where you use different intensity ranges. What do you guys do for cardio???


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Cardio tonite, 30 minutes on treadmill. Thinking about doing the "Body for life" way. Where you use different intensity ranges. What do you guys do for cardio???


That did wonders for me, to keep fat % in the low range even while bulking.
like 2 minutes at intensity 5, 1 minute at 6 , 1 minute at 7 and so on until u reach the big "10" on the intensity scale, then its back to the start...I liked it!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> That did wonders for me, to keep fat % in the low range even while bulking.
> like 2 minutes at intensity 5, 1 minute at 6 , 1 minute at 7 and so on until u reach the big "10" on the intensity scale, then its back to the start...I liked it!


Yeah, that's the one, so it worked good for you huh? Cool, think I'll give it a whirl next time!!! Thanks Crazy E


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2005)

Leg Day!!!
POWER week
Squats-365x6,375x5,385x5
Leg Press-200x8,200x8,200x6(Max on Machine, will have to do single legs, next time)
Extensions-125x6,135x5,140x4
Leg curls-125x6,135x5,140x3
Stiff legged Deads-205x6,215x6
Thats it.......... Sure hope I'm doing this right


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice Squats!! I'm guessing this week is power week eh?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice Squats!! I'm guessing this week is power week eh?


Thanks, and most definately "Power" week. Should've posted that,sorry. Will edit and try to fix!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Leg Day!!!
> POWER week
> Squats-365x6,375x5,385x5
> *Leg Press-200x8,200x8,200x6(Max on Machine, will have to do single legs, next time)*
> ...



  I've never seen a leg press machine that maxed out on 200lbs    

Still, nice lifts Archangel. Your squats kick ass, how far do you go down?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> I've never seen a leg press machine that maxed out on 200lbs
> 
> Still, nice lifts Archangel. Your squats kick ass, how far do you go down?


 Yeah, its a home gym. Sucks royal arse. But anyway, will do single legs next time. Thanks on the squats. I go down to parallel. I put a bench and drop it down into a decline position behind me and go till I can feel the bench slightly!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2005)

Okay, just finished my first week of Power. Today was Shoulders/Bi's/Tri's
Here are my results for today:
Shoulders-
PBN's-165x6,185x6,205x5
Upright Rows-115x6,135x6
Cheat Laterals-40x6,40x6
Biceps-
BB Curls 105x6,115x5,125x4
Preacher Curls-100x6,105x4
Hammer Curls-40x6,40x6
Triceps-
CG Bench-185x6,205x6,225x4
Skullcrushers-100x6,100x6
Rope Pushdowns-75x6,75x5


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2005)

Cardio day!!! I tried the "Body for Life" way and upped the intensity every minute and so on. I went for 30 minutes on the stationary bike. What do you guys do for your cardio?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats it.......... Sure hope I'm doing this right


Looks pretty good Arch  You could go even lower reps on your first 1 -2 exercises, i would go 3-4 reps
Cardio..... whats that..... ?? 
"I can do all things"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice w/o Arch, you've definately got some strenght!   I always vary my cardio. I switch between HIIT cardio and 40-60 min cardio. When I go longer I try to keep my HR lower, but I usually end up pushing myself and doing sprints in throughout and at the end.


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Cardio tonite, 30 minutes on treadmill. Thinking about doing the "Body for life" way. Where you use different intensity ranges. What do you guys do for cardio???


For cardio, MAXOT Cardio works best for me. Its about 5 min warm up, 15 min ALL OUT, then about 5 min cooldown. It worked real, real good for me.


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> When I go longer I try to keep my HR lower, but I usually end up pushing myself and doing sprints in throughout and at the end.


What can we say? Rocco is a treadmill animal.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good Arch  You could go even lower reps on your first 1 -2 exercises, i would go 3-4 reps


Only on Power week right? Will try that next time. That means moving even more weight then, right? Thanks for the advice. I appreciate everything I get on this board!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Arch, you've definately got some strenght!   I always vary my cardio. I switch between HIIT cardio and 40-60 min cardio. When I go longer I try to keep my HR lower, but I usually end up pushing myself and doing sprints in throughout and at the end.


Thanks, will look into the HIIT cardio. How many days a week do you do cardio?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> For cardio, MAXOT Cardio works best for me. Its about 5 min warm up, 15 min ALL OUT, then about 5 min cooldown. It worked real, real good for me.


Thanks, that sounds like some hard stuff. Will look into both that(MAXOT) and the HIIT cardio!!! How many times a week do you do that?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> What can we say? Rocco is a treadmill animal.


   I hate cardio!!! But it's the nature of the beast I guess!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Only on Power week right? Will try that next time. That means moving even more weight then, right? Thanks for the advice. I appreciate everything I get on this board!!!


Yep, thats right. This week (rep range??) for your first 2 exercises try and work 6-10 reps then on your last one you can go 10-20 reps


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yep, thats right. This week (rep range??) for your first 2 exercises try and work 6-10 reps then on your last one you can go 10-20 reps


Thanks, will give that a try!!! Yes it's RR this week and next. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

How long you been doin P/RR/S for??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks, will look into the HIIT cardio. How many days a week do you do cardio?


It depends on my mood. Anywhere from 2-4 usually.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> How long you been doin P/RR/S for??


I started it about a month ago, but hurt my shoulder so layed off for about 2 weeks. Just got back into it. I really miss when you can't work out!!! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It depends on my mood. Anywhere from 2-4 usually.


On your off days, or even days when you workout?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2005)

Okay, first day on Rep Range. I will be doing back to back weeks on RR with the advice of GoPro!!!
Back/Chest RR
Back
CG pulldowns- 155x8,170x7
T-Bar rows-125x10,140x8
DB rows-40x12,45x12
Pullovers-45x15,50x15 (first time doing this exercise)
BB shrugs-205x12,205x10
Chest
Flat bench-225x7,245x6x265x3
Incline DB press-50x10,50x10,50x10
Incline flyes-35x12,35x12
I threw in shrugs on back day. Not sure if I'm supposed to add them or replace a back exercise with them. So I added


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> On your off days, or even days when you workout?


It's always optimal to keep it on an off day, but I'm one of the ones that really like cardio. So if after my w/o I have the inkling, I go ahead and do cardio too. Depends on how I feel.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2005)

Cardio..........  
Tried the MAX-OT (5 min. warm-up,15 min. all out,5 min. cool down) Thought I was gonna die. Was wondering if after I can, try going longer, or is there a reason for only 15 minutes? Thanks to all!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice w/o. I think you should "add" in shrugs, not replace anything. Why low reps on bench?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Cardio..........
> Tried the MAX-OT (5 min. warm-up,15 min. all out,5 min. cool down) Thought I was gonna die. Was wondering if after I can, try going longer, or is there a reason for only 15 minutes? Thanks to all!!!


Only 15 minutes. If your going all out your intensity levels will rise each cardio session, but you can't keep good intensity much past 15 minutes.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Only 15 minutes. If your going all out your intensity levels will rise each cardio session, but you can't keep good intensity much past 15 minutes.


  Thanks, I guess a little bit of common sense should've entered my head before I asked that question!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o. I think you should "add" in shrugs, not replace anything. Why low reps on bench?


Cool, thats what I was thinking, but didn't know for sure. Low reps because I wasn't thinking correctly. Next time (RR again) I will do it right!!! 6-10 reps


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay, first day on Rep Range. I will be doing back to back weeks on RR with the advice of GoPro!!!
> Back/Chest RR
> Back
> CG pulldowns- 155x8,170x7
> ...


OK 1st ex should be 6-8 reps do 3 sets
2nd should be 8-10 do 2-3 sets
3rd 10-15 do 2 Then you don't need 4 different exercises Altough the 4 with lower set numbers was cool 
Yes add Shrugs, extra exercise with 2 sets would be cool too or 3-4 sets of the same ex
Chest was perfect except for the 3 reps you shoulda done the 245 again

Ok one other thing i am noticing.... you are not going to failure on each set are you...?? Do your heaviest w8 first, max out at desired reps (max out) then drop the w8 to stay in the desired rep range.
Give that a lash and tell me how you feel after


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> you are not going to failure on each set are you...?? Do your heaviest w8 first, max out at desired reps (max out) then drop the w8 to stay in the desired rep range.
> Give that a lash and tell me how you feel after


Kinda, I'll give that a try next Monday!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

Okay, today was RR for Legs:
Squats-305x10,305x10,325x8
Leg Extensions-90x12,100x10
One-legged presses-105x15(both),115x12(both)
SLD's-185x8,205x8
Lying leg curls-90x12,100x9
Single leg curls-40x9(both)
There you have it and there you are


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay, today was RR for Legs:
> Squats-305x10,305x10,325x8
> Leg Extensions-90x12,100x10
> One-legged presses-105x15(both),115x12(both)
> ...


Good heavy lifts. Howd it work for you? Did you hit failure? How was the intensity tonight?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Good heavy lifts. Howd it work for you? Did you hit failure? How was the intensity tonight?


Thanks, So far it seems to be working fine, will add the few sets more, just getting back into swing of things, so where I was supposed to do 2-3 sets, I only did 2 on some, and 3 on others. Will do FULL routine next week (RR one more week)!!! Intensity is always high for legs   always fighting back the technicolor yawn   Still new to this Journal thing. Will post intensity levels and feelings during and after. Thanks for helping me out!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks, So far it seems to be working fine, will add the few sets more, just getting back into swing of things, so where I was supposed to do 2-3 sets, I only did 2 on some, and 3 on others. Will do FULL routine next week (RR one more week)!!! Intensity is always high for legs  always fighting back the technicolor yawn  Still new to this Journal thing. Will post intensity levels and feelings during and after. Thanks for helping me out!!!


No worries bro. There are no rules, of course, to these journals. Im just asking, cuz its theyre things I always take note of. In my eyes, intensity is the name of the game when it comes to lifting. If you can go balls to the wall with 100% intensity and fail in your first set after 11 reps, then thats a hell of a workout. On the same page, if you only use 60% intensity, and you fail just because you run out of energy, then its not a good workout, IMO. Intensity is key in my eyes, and upping intensity has helped me tremendously. 


As for how you feel, its just another way to track your progress. With everything bodybuilding, your goals are affected by a huge number of variables. If you can sort-of mentally keep track, youll start to figure things out and maybe change things for the better. 

But good lookin out, boss.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> No worries bro. There are no rules, of course, to these journals. Im just asking, cuz its theyre things I always take note of. In my eyes, intensity is the name of the game when it comes to lifting. If you can go balls to the wall with 100% intensity and fail in your first set after 11 reps, then thats a hell of a workout. On the same page, if you only use 60% intensity, and you fail just because you run out of energy, then its not a good workout, IMO. Intensity is key in my eyes, and upping intensity has helped me tremendously.
> 
> 
> As for how you feel, its just another way to track your progress. With everything bodybuilding, your goals are affected by a huge number of variables. If you can sort-of mentally keep track, youll start to figure things out and maybe change things for the better.
> ...


I couldn't agree more, I've always felt, Lift HARD, or go home!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

Okay, just got done with cardio!!!
Still doing the MAX-OT style this week. Next week might change it up to the HIIT style. Felt like a could'a did better, but really tired for some strange reason(3 year old daughter up all night) Also thinking about switching to a 4 day a week split instead of the current 3 day. Here are the 2 I have it narrowed to:
Mon-Back/Traps
Tues-Chest/Delts
Thurs-Legs
Fri-Bi's/Tri's
     or
Mon-Back/Traps
Tues-Chest/Tri's
Thurs-Legs
Fri-Delts/Bi's

What do you all think? Thanks again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Looking good in here Angel! Some nice w/o's. I like the second split better. IMO if your going to do a 4day split then I say don't do arms in one day, put them with other BP's. How's everything going?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay, sorry so late tonite, had my sister-in-laws birthday. Just had time to come home after workout and shower and then leave. Today- Delts/Bi's/Tri's (RR)

Delts-
Single arm db press-45x8,65x8
Bent laterals-15x10,20x10,25x8
Side laterals-20x12,25x10
Biceps-
Alternating db curls-40x8,45x6
Cable curls-65x10,75x10
Concentration curls-20x12 (both), 20x10 (both)
Triceps-
Weighted dips-45x8,45x8,50x6
Pushdowns-65x11,85x9
Kickbacks-20x12 (both) , 20x12 (both)


took me 45 minutes to complete. One more week of RR, but I will be doing a different split. I have settled on this:
Mon-Back/Traps
Tues-Chest/Tri's
Thurs-Legs
Fri-Delts/Bi's
Thanks again!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here Angel! Some nice w/o's. I like the second split better. IMO if your going to do a 4day split then I say don't do arms in one day, put them with other BP's. How's everything going?


Thanks Brother   The second split is the one I have decided to go with. Thanks for the input!!! 
Everything is going pretty good, feelin' tired but I think it was lack of sleep the other nite because of my daughter was up all nite. But really excited about workin' out again!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2005)

Starting a new split
Mon-Back/Traps
Tues-Chest/Tri's
Thurs-Legs
Fri-Delts/Bi's

Today (RR, last week, next week S)

Back-
Deads-295x8,305x6
CG Pulldowns-155x10,170x8
T-Bar rows-125x12,140x10
Pullovers-70x15,70x12

Traps-
BB Shrugs-215x12,235x8
Upright Rows-80x12,80x10

Overall, felt pretty good, took 40 Minutes to complete.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Great w/o buddy. Nice #'s on Deads  When you do the T-bar row, is that supported or not?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o buddy. Nice #'s on Deads  When you do the T-bar row, is that supported or not?


Thanks!!! T-bar rows are not supported. I feel better without a support!!! Feels like I'm working more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool. I can't do it, too much stress on lower back I can't walk the next day LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2005)

Today (RR)
Chest/Triceps

Chest-
Flat Bench Press-225x8,225x8,230x7
Incline DB Press-50x10,50x10,50x10
Incline Flyes-35x12,40x10

Triceps-
CG Bench-185x8,185x7,185x6
Pushdowns (with rope)-95x10,95x8
Kickbacks-20x12 (both),25x10 (both)
Workout time:40 minutes
So far so good!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Cool. I can't do it, too much stress on lower back I can't walk the next day LOL.


Oh most definately!!! It hurts, but I enjoy a little pain!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Today (RR)
> Chest/Triceps
> 
> Chest-
> ...


 Looks like a lotta sets in 40 minutes.  You musta been flyin!  Does that 40 minutes include any time lying on the floor after you finished?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks like a lotta sets in 40 minutes.  You musta been flyin!  Does that 40 minutes include any time lying on the floor after you finished?


  No, floor time is not included.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2005)

Today-RR

LEGS-

Squats-315x10,325x10,345x9
Leg extensions-95x12,105x10
Single leg press-115x15 (both),125x12 (both)
SLD's-225x8,235x6
Lying leg curls-100x12,110x8
Single leg curls-40x12 (both)

Workout time : 45 minutes
Overall felt pretty good, first week on a 4 day split.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Today-RR
> 
> LEGS-
> 
> ...


 What do you do to warm up for legs?  I've been hitting high reps on curls superset with extends off and on, and it seems to be a great way to start.  I was just curious because it looks like you are launching right into good squats.  I will also throw in 5 min or so of cardio each lifting session for warm up, but the light leg set seems to really get me going...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Great w/o there Angel! How do you like the single leg press?


----------



## KarlW (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Angel! How do you like the single leg press?


If I may...........man they're killers. In shock week I do Leg Extension / Hack squat supersets (x2) then Single Leg Press drop sets. On the last few reps my leg is shaking holding up the plate. Then I get up and try to walk.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

TODAY (RR) 

DELTS / BICEPS

DELTS-
Single arm db press-65x8,75x6
Bent Laterals-20x10,25x10,25x8
Side Laterals-25x12,30x10

BICEPS-
Alternating db curls-45x8,50x6
Cable curls-75x10,85x10
Concentration curls-20x12,25x10

Workout time: 43 minutes
Felt tired today for some reason. Had a long day at work so maybe that had somethin to do with it!!!  
Still have alot to improve on, but I'm tryin


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What do you do to warm up for legs?  I've been hitting high reps on curls superset with extends off and on, and it seems to be a great way to start.  I was just curious because it looks like you are launching right into good squats.  I will also throw in 5 min or so of cardio each lifting session for warm up, but the light leg set seems to really get me going...


Sorry, hadn't thought of that. Prolly should include that with my journal. Good lookin out Brother!!!  
I ALWAYS pick an exercise from each of the Bodyparts I'm doin, And I do 2 sets for each. I use half of the weight that I will use on my "working" sets. And do 6 reps, SUPER SLOW!!! 5 -8 seconds on each phase of the lift. Don't know why 6 reps though   Just a number I picked out for each letter of my daughters name  She's my lifeline!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Angel! How do you like the single leg press?


Hey, Thanks Brother!!! I appreciate that   I like the single leg press. Really makes you concentrate on the movement and muscles!!!   For some reason, I feel a hell of a lot more vulnerable when It's a single bp movement.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> If I may...........man they're killers. In shock week I do Leg Extension / Hack squat supersets (x2) then Single Leg Press drop sets. On the last few reps my leg is shaking holding up the plate. Then I get up and try to walk.


First off...........AWESOME avi. I love Steve Reeves. Got his book on dynamic training. Pretty good read   Yeah I can imagine. I have shock week next week. Not looking forward to that


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

SOme great w/o's there bud, how ya feelin??


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just a number I picked out for each letter of my daughters name  She's my lifeline!!!


 I hear ya.  It's amazing how much more interested I was in getting in shape and schlepping this pebble a little longer when my boy came around.  Great motivator, no doubt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (It's his 2nd B-day today, btw.  Happy birthday to the Mick!)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> SOme great w/o's there bud, how ya feelin??


Thanks!!! Feelin pretty good. This was my first week at 4 days a week and I adapted to it fairly well I think!!!   Thanks for any input/advice!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I hear ya.  It's amazing how much more interested I was in getting in shape and schlepping this pebble a little longer when my boy came around.  Great motivator, no doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya!!!  Happy Birthday Pylon Jr.!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

Off to do cardio!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Off to do cardio!!!


 
 

I am boycotting cardio.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

But Cardio's the best


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I am boycotting cardio.


Wish I could


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> But Cardio's the best


As compared to ....................


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

Did MAX-OT style today. Will do "The Body for Life" way next, and then HIIT. I will alternate these so my body doesn't get used to it. Sound good or no?  

Also, was planning on doing my cardio on Tu,Wen, Fri, and Sat. Off completely from everything on Sundays.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds good Angel. Could even mix in some Clean Cardio and maybe like squat cardio also.


----------



## Du (Jan 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Did MAX-OT style today. Will do "The Body for Life" way next, and then HIIT. I will alternate these so my body doesn't get used to it. Sound good or no?
> 
> Also, was planning on doing my cardio on Tu,Wen, Fri, and Sat. Off completely from everything on Sundays.


Ya Id say so. I dont know what Body For Life Cardio is, but mixing up the other two is a really good idea. Both MaxOT and HIIT are good cardio styles.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ya Id say so. I dont know what Body For Life Cardio is, but mixing up the other two is a really good idea. Both MaxOT and HIIT are good cardio styles.


BFL cardio is like this. Its 20 minutes in duration.
Start of at say level 5 intensity wise. Do that for a minute and then go to level 6(min)7(min)8(min)9(min)10(min), then drop down to 6, and so on. Did I explain it good enough??? Sometimes my brain doesn't work


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sounds good Angel. Could even mix in some Clean Cardio and maybe like squat cardio also.


Forgive me, what is squat cardio?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Forgive me, what is squat cardio?


 I think that was my previous cardio plan...meaning I didn't do squat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think that was my previous cardio plan...meaning I didn't do squat.


Haha, that's funny 

Squat cardio is something P-funk talks about a bit in Gary's journal. Do 15 sets of like 15 reps with rest intervals of like 30 secs and w/o lowering the weight. Does that make sense? It's kinda like HIIT but with weights.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, that's funny
> 
> Squat cardio is something P-funk talks about a bit in Gary's journal. Do 15 sets of like 15 reps with rest intervals of like 30 secs and w/o lowering the weight. Does that make sense? It's kinda like HIIT but with weights.


   Man, sounds like it would be a killer session as I'm always gassed after squats anyway!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think that was my previous cardio plan...meaning I didn't do squat.


    been there, done that!!! Hell, I even bought the T-shirt


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

If i don't keep my cardio, it dies before my legs do on legs days


----------



## Du (Jan 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Man, sounds like it would be a killer session as I'm always gassed after squats anyway!!!


Funny.. for some reason I always have gas while doing squats.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Funny.. for some reason I always have gas while doing squats.


Propulsion   excellent way to get the weight back up


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Funny.. for some reason I always have gas while doing squats.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Propulsion   excellent way to get the weight back up


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok, I just read your entire journal.  Damn man, impressive shiat.  YOU would be a great wo partner for me.  You blow me away in squats, but that would be good motivation .


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Ok, I just read your entire journal.  Damn man, impressive shiat.  YOU would be a great wo partner for me.  You blow me away in squats, but that would be good motivation .


Thank you for the compliment!!!   I really appreciate that.   That helps me stay motivated!!! Squats have always been my best lift. Wish I could even out my chest and back work!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2005)

Today "SHOCK" week

Back/Traps

Pullovers SS w/ WG Puuldowns
100x10,125x10
100x10,140x10

Stiff arm Pulldowns SS w/Reverse BB Rows
55x10,155x10
75x8,165x8

DS - CG seated row
155x8,140x8,125x7

BB shrugs SS w/Upright rows
225x10,100x8
230x10,100x8

DS- DB shrugs
50x12,45x12,40x12

Thats it!!! Was really tired today, didn't feel like working out but I knew I needed too.
Total W/O time : 29 minutes
Kinda bummed about it, but hey, we all go through a bad day or so right???  

Tomorrow is Chest/Triceps, and Cardio!!! Hopefully It'll be a MUCH better day!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey, looks like you did a great job. I'm sure you did what your body could handle for today and that's what counts!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, looks like you did a great job. I'm sure you did what your body could handle for today and that's what counts!


Thanks for the words of encouragement!!! Will do better next time


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

Lookin' good, arch.  Enjoy that cardio!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Enjoy that cardio!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2005)

Didn't work out today. Had to take my daughter to the doctor. Thought she had pnuemonia(sp). Thank GOD she doesn't. Just a virus   So I'll pick right back up tomorrow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Today "SHOCK" week
> 
> Back/Traps
> 
> ...


Nice intense lookin' wo, for being tired AA!  Hope your daughter feels better.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice intense lookin' wo, for being tired AA!  Hope your daughter feels better.


Thank you on both accounts!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

Today, Kinda  makeshift day. Thinking I'm going to go back to a 3 day/week routine. Too much to do with family and especially my daughter!!! So I'm going back to that routine next week. Not sure how I want to split though. Here are a couple different ideas:

Mon-Pulls
Wed-Push
Fri-Legs

Mon-Back/Delts/Traps
Wed-Chest/Bi's/Tri's
Fri-Legs

Any other ideas? I want to keep legs and back more days apart because of Deads for back, and Squats for legs. Thats alot on my poor old back!!!    So anyway, back to the good stuff:

Today-RR Chest/Bi's/Tri's

*CHEST*
SS
Incline Flyes-40x10,50x10
Incline BB Bench-215x10,215x8
SS
Decline Flyes-50x10
Decline DB Press-50x8
DS
Machine Bench-170x10,155x7,140x6

*BICEPS*
SS
BB curls-115x7
Hammer Curls-40x8
SS
DB Preacher curls (w/6 count negatives)-35x10 (both)
Reverse pulley curl-45x10
DS
Cable Curls-85x8,65x6

*TRICEPS*
SS
CG Bench-185x10
Rope Pushdowns-85x10
SS
Reverse grip pushdowns-65x10
Skullcrushers-100x8
DS
DB Kickbacks-25x10,20x8 (both)

W/O time 47 minutes
Still kinda tired, but no excuse.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice man, good weight on the skullcrushers


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Nice man, good weight on the skullcrushers


Thank you Brother. I need all the help I can get!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

Good lookin' work session, arch!

 Glad to hear the kid is OK.  We had to put off my son's birthday party at the last minute.  He woke up from his nap w/ a 101 fever.  He's ok, nothing else happening, just one of those things I guess.

 The plus side is I already had all that chicken out and ready, so I grilled it up.  (Hmm...I meant to send you some, but looks like it's all gone now...sorry.)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good lookin' work session, arch!
> 
> Glad to hear the kid is OK.  We had to put off my son's birthday party at the last minute.  He woke up from his nap w/ a 101 fever.  He's ok, nothing else happening, just one of those things I guess.
> 
> The plus side is I already had all that chicken out and ready, so I grilled it up.  (Hmm...I meant to send you some, but looks like it's all gone now...sorry.)


Thank you Brother.

Same here, she woke up this morning w/ a 102 fever. Must definately be somethin goin around!!! Glad to hear he's okay now. Nothing like a sick or hurt child to really make you feel helpless huh!!!

What  the chickens all gone!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> What  the chickens all gone!!!


 Well, not really gone, I suppose.  I just moved to the outside of it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice w/o buddy! I like Push/Pull/Legs routine. Would you still do P/RR/S with the new split?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *CHEST*
> SS
> Incline Flyes-40x10,50x10
> Incline BB Bench-215x10,215x8


I know that hurt!  Don't be so hard on yourself man.  This wo looks impressive to me.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o buddy! I like Push/Pull/Legs routine. Would you still do P/RR/S with the new split?


Thanks  I like the Push/Pull/Legs also, but was wondering if it would be better for me and weight wise, to do the Back/Delts/Traps (mixes both pull and push) and then Chest/Biceps/Triceps (again, mixes both push and pull) Maybe I shoot a pm over to GoPro   Yes, I still will be doing the P/RR/S routine!!! I really like it


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I know that hurt!  Don't be so hard on yourself man.  This wo looks impressive to me.


Thank for the words of encouragement!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2005)

Today - Legs (Shock)

*SQUATS* ss w/ *LEG EXTENSIONS*
345x10 - 95x10
345x8 - 95x9

*SINGLE LEG PRESS* ss w/ *BB LUNGES*
140x10 - 135x16 (8 each side)

*DS SINGLE LEG EXTENSIONS*
50x10 (both),25x10 (both) I alternated these as I did them

*SLD's* ss w/ *LEG CURLS*
225x10 - 100x10
225x8 - 100x8

*DS SINGLE LEG CURLS* Again I alternated each leg
40x20 (10 each side), 35x16 (8 each side)

The w/o took 28 minutes to complete. Could hardly walk afterwards  
Overall felt pretty good.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Today - Legs (Shock)
> 
> *SQUATS* ss w/ *LEG EXTENSIONS*
> 345x10 - 95x10
> ...


 Nice poundage.  That'll keep them legs from givin you any lip!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 4, 2005)

beast. nice ss!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Holy crap Angel, what a w/o. And great #'s, especially for SS'ing!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice poundage.  That'll keep them legs from givin you any lip!


  Thanks Brother!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> beast. nice ss!


  Man my legs are feelin it too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Holy crap Angel, what a w/o. And great #'s, especially for SS'ing!


Thank you so much!!! Yeah those SS are a mother    Was thinking about switching up and doing P/RR/S/RR/P/RR/S and so on. What do you think?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

3:00 am. Can't sleep. Legs are feeling like they need to run a marathon. I always call it "Jumpy Legs" and my wife cracks up. Says that's the craziest thing she's ever heard. Anybody elses legs feel like that or is it just me?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 3:00 am. Can't sleep. Legs are feeling like they need to run a marathon. I always call it "Jumpy Legs" and my wife cracks up. Says that's the craziest thing she's ever heard. Anybody elses legs feel like that or is it just me?


 Well,  get something similar after a heavy load w/o.  Mine are more like very slow, very deep muscle twitches that are almost painful, but actually feel pretty good.  

 But in your case, I wouldn't rule out


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Arch...


Nice workout......I love P/RR/S, it's a great routine.....
Jumpy legs ah?  I think you may be right there Pylon


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!!! Yeah those SS are a mother    Was thinking about switching up and doing P/RR/S/RR/P/RR/S and so on. What do you think?


That's not a bad idea IMO. I did something similar to that awhile back and liked it. The main idea is it changing every week which your doing, and IMO with more time between the Power weeks you lessen your chance of injury quite a bit!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well,  get something similar after a heavy load w/o.  Mine are more like very slow, very deep muscle twitches that are almost painful, but actually feel pretty good.
> 
> But in your case, I wouldn't rule out


   Thats what I call them, but they do kinda ache like you mention. They just won't let me stay still though


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Arch...
> 
> 
> Nice workout......I love P/RR/S, it's a great routine.....
> Jumpy legs ah?  I think you may be right there Pylon


Thanks Brother, yes sir, I love the P/RR/S program!!!   So no jumpy leg syndrome huh?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's not a bad idea IMO. I did something similar to that awhile back and liked it. The main idea is it changing every week which your doing, and IMO with more time between the Power weeks you lessen your chance of injury quite a bit!


Always thankful for your input Rock!!!   I love changing up with the P/RR/S, and couldn't agree more on the lessen the injury chances!!!  Although, I do love Power week. Makes you feel good to put up some good weight sometimes


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Always thankful for your input Rock!!!   I love changing up with the P/RR/S, and couldn't agree more on the lessen the injury chances!!!  Although, I do love Power week. Makes you feel good to put up some good weight sometimes


Power week is always my fav! But I found doing it every 3rd week was killing my tendons. I think your on to something here


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello   
Just thought I'd stop by and take a boo at your journal, looks like you are training real hard, nice work!
I checked out your gallery too, great pics and your daughter is a sweetheart; you sound like an awesome dad.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello
> Just thought I'd stop by and take a boo at your journal, looks like you are training real hard, nice work!
> I checked out your gallery too, great pics and your daughter is a sweetheart; you sound like an awesome dad.


Hey, thanks for stopping by   I'm trying to train hard   Thanks about my daughter, she's my heartbeat, I try to be the best Daddy I can


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Power week is always my fav! But I found doing it every 3rd week was killing my tendons. I think your on to something here


Yeah, I always feel it in my right shoulder and left elbow after Power week. Was reading the stickie about P/RR/S and saw Gopro mention something about that split. So I figured I'd give it a shot


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother, yes sir, I love the P/RR/S program!!!  So no jumpy leg syndrome huh?


No actually, I have more the "shitty" leg syndrome where I am falling down when I try make sudden moves.  Then the "shitty" arm syndrom, when I am trying to get up but fall on my face laughing my ass off...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> No actually, I have more the "shitty" leg syndrome where I am falling down when I try make sudden moves. Then the "shitty" arm syndrom, when I am trying to get up but fall on my face laughing my ass off...


 For a second I thought you were going to talk about the day after really heany squats...you know, where it hurts to sit down on the toilet, and then is nearly impossible to get back up...maybe it's just me...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> No actually, I have more the "shitty" leg syndrome where I am falling down when I try make sudden moves.  Then the "shitty" arm syndrom, when I am trying to get up but fall on my face laughing my ass off...


   Loved that story!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> For a second I thought you were going to talk about the day after really heany squats...you know, where it hurts to sit down on the toilet, and then is nearly impossible to get back up...maybe it's just me...


  Brother, thats me right now.    My butt hurts so bad right now   I hate when your legs hurt so bad and you mis-calculate how far down the toilet seat is, and "*BANG* " you drop like a bad transmission!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hate when your legs hurt so bad and you mis-calculate how far down the toilet seat is, and "*BANG* " you drop like a bad transmission!!!


  That was good.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother, thats me right now.    My butt hurts so bad right now   I hate when your legs hurt so bad and you mis-calculate how far down the toilet seat is, and "*BANG* " you drop like a bad transmission!!!



 

Good morning.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning.


Morning, having a good weekend?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Morning, having a good weekend?



It's going pretty good, spent most of it on here typing up notes from my classes. How about you?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It's going pretty good, spent most of it on here typing up notes from my classes. How about you?


Always have a good weekend!!! Got a bunch of movies, Mulan 2 just came out and the wife and I, along with LilBit watched it 4 times already  Had my Mother in laws birthday today. Always have a blast w/ family   Thanks for askin'. Can't do my contest this year 'cause it fals on the same day as our middle child graduates High School. But I'm still training hard. Really excited 'bout your though. Take alot of pics of you with that 1st. Place trophy


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

You need a softer toilet seat


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You need a softer toilet seat


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

Dude, all the toilet seats in my parents house are these transpent hard acrillic/expoxy resin deals that are formed with Dead seahorse and sea shells in them (ocean stuff  )

You know, you always hear that saying in the movies "_There are things worse than death_" 

I think they were refering to what happens to the seahorses that my parents sit on when they dump


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Dude, all the toilet seats in my parents house are these transpent hard acrillic/expoxy resin deals that are formed with Dead seahorse and sea shells in them (ocean stuff  )
> 
> You know, you always hear that saying in the movies "_There are things worse than death_"
> 
> I think they were refering to what happens to the seahorses that my parents sit on when they dump


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2005)

*TODAY*
*POWER*

*PULL DAY*
*BACK*
*DEADS*-315x6,325x6,335x5 (was going to try for 6, but grip was slipping)
*WG PULLDOWNS*-170x6,185x4
*UH BENT OVER ROWS*-205x6,215x5
*CG SEATED ROWS*-170x6,200x6

*TRAPS*
*BB SHRUGS*-265x6,275x6,295x4
*UPRIGHT ROWS*-135x6,135x4

*BICEPS*
*BB CURLS*-115x6,125x5,125x4
*PREACHER CURLS*-100x6,100x4
*HAMMER CURLS*-45x6,45x5

Workout time : 50 minutes
Not really happy with my w/o today, lacked focus and drive. Took everything I had to just complete, but I did it


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Damn those are some heavy weights! I can only aspire Angel. Regardless of lack of focus and drive, looks like a good w/o. And as always, you went and did it and completed it. That's what counts. That is what stands you apart from "normal" people who woulda quit or not even showed up at the gym


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like a good wo to me, especially since you did it in 50 minutes.  If focus and drive are a regular problem, I suspect you are doing too many movements/sets.  In the above wo for example I would probably drop either bent over rows or seated rows and alternate them week to week.  Same with shrugs and upright rows.  That should make it easier to focus since your doing 4 movements instead of 6.  Just a thought.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks great, Bro.  Nice looking weights.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice AA, really good pulldowns and upright rows


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

Good morning... damn you are strong!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Brother, it would take three me's to complete one of your workouts.  I was really down on the dumps (lack of sleep), but I am on my way to the gym now.  Today was an early day at work...
Listen I posted a question in my humble diary to see if you can respond to it.  It would be really interesting to know....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn those are some heavy weights! I can only aspire Angel. Regardless of lack of focus and drive, looks like a good w/o. And as always, you went and did it and completed it. That's what counts. That is what stands you apart from "normal" people who woulda quit or not even showed up at the gym


Thanks Rock!!! Me normal???  I've been told I was


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Looks like a good wo to me, especially since you did it in 50 minutes.  If focus and drive are a regular problem, I suspect you are doing too many movements/sets.  In the above wo for example I would probably drop either bent over rows or seated rows and alternate them week to week.  Same with shrugs and upright rows.  That should make it easier to focus since your doing 4 movements instead of 6.  Just a thought.


Not really a problem, just with my baby girl being sick, and my lack of sleep and all. But if I have problems in the future, I will definately heed your advice!!! Much appreciated


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks great, Bro.  Nice looking weights.


Thanks Brother, your'e throwin some weights around yourself!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Nice AA, really good pulldowns and upright rows


Thank you too Brother   I'm watchin you, so keep it up. Lookin great


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning... damn you are strong!


Good morning to you too!!! Actually its night time now, and hey.......... wait a minute, I showered     Seriously though, Thank you


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Brother, it would take three me's to complete one of your workouts.  I was really down on the dumps (lack of sleep), but I am on my way to the gym now.  Today was an early day at work...
> Listen I posted a question in my humble diary to see if you can respond to it.  It would be really interesting to know....


Oh your a funny one Brother!!! I know what you mean about no sleep. But hey, keep on it. Thats what I'm here for. I will shoot over to your journal now


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

Today, *POWER*

*PUSH DAY*
*CHEST*
Flat Bench-235x6,255x6,275x4
Incline Bench-225x6,245x5
Vertical Machine Bench-185x6,200x6

*DELTS*
Military Presses-185x6,185x6,205x4
Laterals-45x6,45x4
Rear Laterals-30x6,30x4

*TRICEPS*
Let me tell you, my Tri's where just about dead, I struggled thru these exercises!!!
CG Bench-205x6,225x5,225x4
Skullcrushers-110x6,100x6
Rope Pushdowns-85x6,95x5

W/O time :1 hour
Felt pretty darn good, up until Tri's  They just didn't want to respond after my Chest and Delts workout. The first time I've done all pushing movements in the same day.  I really felt it too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn - 45's on Lateral raises!!    

You've got some strong lifts going on in here!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sick weight AA, tossing around some seriousness.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Damn - 45's on Lateral raises!!
> 
> You've got some strong lifts going on in here!!


   Thanks Brother!!!   Glad to have ya here


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Sick weight AA, tossing around some seriousness.


Just doin what I gotta do to catch you!!!   Thanks Brother


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Great w/o!! The exercises you "struggle" through are so much heavier than my max's!! LOL. Gotta love Power Week!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o!! The exercises you "struggle" through are so much heavier than my max's!! LOL. Gotta love Power Week!


Thanks Rock, I can always count on you for a pick me up    I like Power week, but my body doesn't so much


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I like Power week, but my body doesn't so much



That's why you gotta stick wit dat LIGHT weight  


Good lookin' journal, bro, awesome work!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> That's why you gotta stick wit dat LIGHT weight
> 
> 
> Good lookin' journal, bro, awesome work!


   yeah, I know (LIGHT)!!! Thanks Brother, I appreciate it!!!   Thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yeah, I know (LIGHT)!!! Thanks Brother, I appreciate it!!!   Thanks for stoppin by



Don't get me wrong! I call everything "LIGHT weight"  , it's just an inside-Ronnie Coleman-joke. Watch his video and you'll know what i'm talkin' about.

Actually, your lifts look pretty freakin impressive to me. Esp cuz they're all within an hour. 

Personally i take a little longer, and i always take shit about rising cortisol levels and burning muscle  but a little longer is workin' for me, and shorter is certainly workin' for you.

BTW, i LOVE your sig. Is that a quote from the Bible, or did you make it up?

Keep Pumpin, bro

FLEX


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong! I call everything "LIGHT weight"  , it's just an inside-Ronnie Coleman-joke. Watch his video and you'll know what i'm talkin' about.
> 
> Actually, your lifts look pretty freakin impressive to me. Esp cuz they're all within an hour.
> 
> ...


Will have to watch BIG Ronnies video  

Thanks alot, I appreciate any input/advice/compliments. It helps me stay focused and train even harder, ya know!!!

Hey Brother, whatever works for you. And it seems to be workin for you  

Thanks on the sig. Yeah, it's from the Bible. Phil. 4:13, it's my favorite scripture


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

This one's my fav:

"There's a passage I got memorized. Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee." 

"I been sayin' that shit for years. And if you ever heard it, it meant your ass. I never really questioned what it meant. I thought it was just a cold-blooded thing to say to a motherfucker 'fore you popped a cap in his ass. But I saw some shit this mornin' made me think twice. Now I'm thinkin', it could mean you're the evil man. And I'm the righteous man. And Mr. 9mm here, he's the shepherd protecting my righteous ass in the valley of darkness. Or it could be you're the righteous man and I'm the shepherd and it's the world that's evil and selfish. I'd like that. But that shit ain't the truth. The truth is you're the weak. And I'm the tyranny of evil men. But I'm tryin'. I'm tryin' real hard to be a shepherd."


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> This one's my fav:
> 
> "There's a passage I got memorized. Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."
> 
> "I been sayin' that shit for years. And if you ever heard it, it meant your ass. I never really questioned what it meant. I thought it was just a cold-blooded thing to say to a motherfucker 'fore you popped a cap in his ass. But I saw some shit this mornin' made me think twice. Now I'm thinkin', it could mean you're the evil man. And I'm the righteous man. And Mr. 9mm here, he's the shepherd protecting my righteous ass in the valley of darkness. Or it could be you're the righteous man and I'm the shepherd and it's the world that's evil and selfish. I'd like that. But that shit ain't the truth. The truth is you're the weak. And I'm the tyranny of evil men. But I'm tryin'. I'm tryin' real hard to be a shepherd."








  Always a classic.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Today, *POWER*
> 
> *PUSH DAY*
> *CHEST*
> ...


Awesome push day brotha!  After those heavy bench presses, killer militaries and laterals, no wonder your tri's were fried!  Still nice weight on the CG's.  I'd love to wo with you.  Our weights are close, but you got me beat.  It would motivating to try and keep up .


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

Good morning


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome push day brotha!  After those heavy bench presses, killer militaries and laterals, no wonder your tri's were fried!  Still nice weight on the CG's.  I'd love to wo with you.  Our weights are close, but you got me beat.  It would motivating to try and keep up .


Would be awesome to work out with you!!!  Yes Sir, my Tri's where totally FRIED!!!   Thanks for the compliments


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning


Good Morning, actually Good Evening   How are you? Planning an exciting weekend? What about Valentines day? Thanks for visiting. Your going to the Arnold Classic arent you? My Dad and I are going up Saturday night, and watching the Finals that night. Maybe I'll see ya there. Take care


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Morning, actually Good Evening   How are you? Planning an exciting weekend? What about Valentines day? Thanks for visiting. Your going to the Arnold Classic arent you? My Dad and I are going up Saturday night, and watching the Finals that night. Maybe I'll see ya there. Take care



Hey there, yep I'm going.  Would be cool to connect, always nice to put a name to face.   
Nothing much planned for the weekend or Valentines... actually _nothing _ planned! lol  Kids were meant to be away this weekend but are not so I will likely do something with them.  
How about yourself, wooing your lady on Monday?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

TODAY-*POWER*
*LEGS*

*SQUATS*-375x6,385x6,400x6 ( Never thought I'd hit 400, much less 6 times, the first 4 where going fairly smooth, and the last 2 I thought I had died  )
Definately a Personal best for me  
*SINGLE LEG LEG PRESS*-155x6,170x6,170x4
*EXTENSIONS*-135x6,145x6,155x6
*LYING LEG CURLS*-135x6,145x5,145x4
*SLD'S*-235x6,245x6,255x6

Felt pretty good today, was originally planning on going 375,385,395 on squats, but I have wanted to hit 400 so bad for so long, I thought, whats 5 more pounds, I felt good enough to try it   My Dad, who is my workout partner said, Go for it!!! So I put the extra weight on the bar, looked at it and almost said forget it. It was just so Intimidating to me   So I backed out of the cage. Re-grouped, said a little prayer, and got back in. Man I was so HIGH(for lack of a better word) when I unracked it and it really didn't feel that much heavier than my previous 385. I did 4 Awesome strict reps, and my Dad shouted, you can do another one.......... I did  :bounce:  Then as I straightened up He shouted again, I WANT ONE MORE   
And OMG, I did it!!! I racked the bar, and just jumped up in his arms and we both yelled Whoo Hoo!!! Sorry for rambling on and on.    I was just so excited.

Oh yeah, almost forgot, workout time was : 55 minutes, 33 seconds


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey there, yep I'm going.  Would be cool to connect, always nice to put a name to face.
> Nothing much planned for the weekend or Valentines... actually _nothing _ planned! lol  Kids were meant to be away this weekend but are not so I will likely do something with them.
> How about yourself, wooing your lady on Monday?


Oh most definately.   I'm cooking Dinner for her and then we are going to see "The Phantom of The Opera" We have seen the play 3 times, and we both loved it. So we are going to see the movie now   Hope you have a GREAT one yourself


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 11, 2005)

400 x 6    

ANIMAL!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh most definately.   I'm cooking Dinner for her and then we are going to see "The Phantom of The Opera" We have seen the play 3 times, and we both loved it. So we are going to see the movie now   Hope you have a GREAT one yourself



Hey that's very cool, hope you have an awesome night.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> 400 x 6
> 
> ANIMAL!!


Thanks Brother, I so appreciate that!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> TODAY-*POWER*
> *LEGS*
> 
> *SQUATS*-375x6,385x6,400x6 ( Never thought I'd hit 400, much less 6 times, the first 4 where going fairly smooth, and the last 2 I thought I had died  )
> ...


 HOOAAH!  Great weights!  Good luck getting off the toilet tomorrow...or Sunday, for that matter!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh most definately.  I'm cooking Dinner for her and then we are going to see "The Phantom of The Opera" We have seen the play 3 times, and we both loved it. So we are going to see the movie now   Hope you have a GREAT one yourself


 Let me know how the movie is.  I've taken my wife 3 times as well (we're theater people from way back) and have decided never to see it on stage again.  It'll never live up to our expectations, so we pass.  (We planned on seeing Les Mis, but didn't get around to it.  No big loss.)  Enjoy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2005)

Congrats on the PR Angel!  You workout with your Dad?  How cool!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> HOOAAH!  Great weights!  Good luck getting off the toilet tomorrow...or Sunday, for that matter!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Let me know how the movie is.  I've taken my wife 3 times as well (we're theater people from way back) and have decided never to see it on stage again.  It'll never live up to our expectations, so we pass.  (We planned on seeing Les Mis, but didn't get around to it.  No big loss.)  Enjoy!


Will do  Nice to meet another Phantom fan


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Congrats on the PR Angel!  You workout with your Dad?  How cool!


Thank you so much Brother   Yeah, we have worked out since last year. He's got a universal type machine, we got 4 Benches, a Squat rack, A Cage, and 3 Olympic sets


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Will do  Nice to meet another Phantom fan


It's funny you guys talk about plays.  Last year it was my wife's first time in NYC, so I took here to see a play.  Of course it was the Phantom.  I have been trying to see it for the past 10 years but never got around to it. 
I don't actually want to see the movie.  I just think that it would spoil the amazing show that we saw on Broadway.  That, so far is my favorite play....
Le Mis?  You missed out on a beautiful play.  I haven't seen it, but my parents and siblings rave about it every day.
Next trip to NYC, we are going to try to catch another couple of plays and see what's doing......


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> This one's my fav:
> 
> "There's a passage I got memorized. Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."
> 
> "I been sayin' that shit for years. And if you ever heard it, it meant your ass. I never really questioned what it meant. I thought it was just a cold-blooded thing to say to a motherfucker 'fore you popped a cap in his ass. But I saw some shit this mornin' made me think twice. Now I'm thinkin', it could mean you're the evil man. And I'm the righteous man. And Mr. 9mm here, he's the shepherd protecting my righteous ass in the valley of darkness. Or it could be you're the righteous man and I'm the shepherd and it's the world that's evil and selfish. I'd like that. But that shit ain't the truth. The truth is you're the weak. And I'm the tyranny of evil men. But I'm tryin'. I'm tryin' real hard to be a shepherd."


Not a big fan of Tarantino's, however that is the only part of that movie that I liked.  When he says that.  The rest for me was crap.....Unpopular opinion, but well.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

Galatians 2:20 is another powerful verse.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Not a big fan of Tarantino's, however that is the only part of that movie that I liked. When he says that. The rest for me was crap.....Unpopular opinion, but well.....


 What?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That was a great flick!  I mean, it wasn't quite as good as his first, but still, I loved it!


----------



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


Damn right. 

One of the all-time best lines.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 12, 2005)

I love the Phantom, saw it twice.  It was the first Broadway play Chris ever saw.. and we saw it together!!      Le Mis was great too, very sad...  saw that twice as well.  
Did you see Rent?   Great soundtrack.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Damn right.
> 
> One of the all-time best lines.


I liked it!!! Welcome back Brother


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I love the Phantom, saw it twice.  It was the first Broadway play Chris ever saw.. and we saw it together!!      Le Mis was great too, very sad...  saw that twice as well.
> Did you see Rent?   Great soundtrack.


 Yes, loved Rent.  Great tunes.  Wouldn't mind seeing it again.


----------



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I liked it!!! Welcome back Brother


Man, Ive been here the whole time. I was just kinda standin in the background, nodding in the shadows.


----------



## Du (Feb 12, 2005)

You guys all see these on Broadway?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

Seen Phantom 3 times. Just saw Phantom at the movies, INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2005)

My first, and so far only Broadway play I've seen was the musical "42nd Street".  Ironic we saw it at the Ford Theatre on Broadway, and 42nd Street.  It was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You guys all see these on Broadway?


 I mostly saw them in St. Loo at the Fox...great place to see a show.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Seen Phantom 3 times. Just saw Phantom at the movies, INCREDIBLE!!!


 Is it a film version of the stage show, or is it approached differently?  Anything really striking about it?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My first, and so far only Broadway play I've seen was the musical "42nd Street". Ironic we saw it at the Ford Theatre on Broadway, and 42nd Street. It was absolutely fantastic.


 This is one of the shows I've seen that I can't stand.  Too thin on plot, plus I'm not much into the dancing thing.  My neice has done dance for years and ia nuts about this show.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I mostly saw them in St. Loo at the Fox...great place to see a show.


   Thats where I seen Phantom 3 times!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Is it a film version of the stage show, or is it approached differently?  Anything really striking about it?


It is the play, but much more detail. Answers every question you could have ever had on Phantom!!! I HIGHLY recommend it. It will be added to my DVD collection when it comes out


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Pylon my Brother. It is a must see


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

We will have to see the movie...  sounds great!  I live in NY so all the plays I have seen were on Broadway.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> We will have to see the movie...  sounds great!  I live in NY so all the plays I have seen were on Broadway.


I really think you'll appreciate the movie version. My wife and I left the movie theater with any and all questions answered. It really dives into the characters and explains everything. Just AWESOME IMO!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 13, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Morning Kerry


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Pylon my Brother. It is a must see


 So, is it still an opera?  A musical?  All dialouge?  How did they approach it?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

It's a musical, they sing almost the entire movie, just like the play!!! Everyone we know who have seen it, liked it MORE than the Broadway show because you can understand things better. It expands on the story line. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> We will have to see the movie... sounds great! I live in NY so all the plays I have seen were on Broadway.


You live in Ny? How far from the city?

For some reason Ive always thought you to be in Florida.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> This is one of the shows I've seen that I can't stand.  Too thin on plot, plus I'm not much into the dancing thing.  My neice has done dance for years and ia nuts about this show.


Try seeing it in NYC .  I'm sure St Louis is good, but it ain't Broadway.  What made it so fantastic to me was the masterful lighting, colorful costumes, first rate orchestra, the outrageous set changes, and of course the spectacular dancing.  And believe me, I've never been into dancing or musicals for that matter and this show blew me away.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Try seeing it in NYC . I'm sure St Louis is good, but it ain't Broadway. What made it so fantastic to me was the masterful lighting, colorful costumes, first rate orchestra, the outrageous set changes, and of course the spectacular dancing. And believe me, I've never been into dancing or musicals for that matter and this show blew me away.


 I'm not sure it would help.  I don't really care all that much for musicals to begin with (I've been in too many bads ones to remember) so I really expect a show to be able to walk on it's dialouge and plot.  There aren't too many that can do that, but I really like the ones I have seen that can.  (Phantom, Rent...um....hang on, there has to be more...um...oh yeah, Pirates of Penzance!  I love that show!)
 That being said, the Loo AIN'T Broadway, and if I ever get up that direction, I will most certainly see a show of three if I can.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2005)

Fair enough.  From what you've said, I think I'd like Rent, and I definitely would love to see Pirates of Penzance!


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That was a great flick!  I mean, it wasn't quite as good as his first, but still, I loved it!



What was his first flick, Resevoir Dogs?   I hope that's not what you're is better than the Pulp.

and Fantasma, wow, you're the first person i've ever heard say they didn't like it  

btw, what's cookin', Archangel?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> what's cookin', Archangel?


Not a whole lot. Legs are still screamin from Fridays w/o!!! Went to sit on the toilet and legs gave out damn near and I hit the toilet like a brick     

How 'bout you?


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Not a whole lot. Legs are still screamin from Fridays w/o!!! Went to sit on the toilet and legs gave out damn near and I hit the toilet like a brick
> 
> How 'bout you?



 no shit, huh bro?

I'm good, man. Had a good wo today as you know (finally  )

As far as soreness, I do legs on Sundays, and the first day they are not sore is the NEXT Sunday where i hafta work 'em again. I know playing indoor soccer on Tues doesn't help, but at the same time i guess that does loosen 'em for a few hours. But man, when i first start to run around, i feel like the Tinman who legs haven't been oiled in centuries they hurt so freakin' bad.

i get so sore that it's almost like a bad sore, ya know? haha. Oh well, you want big ass muscles, you gotta pay the piper


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Oh well, you want big ass muscles, you gotta pay the piper


----------



## Flex (Feb 14, 2005)

damn my legs are SO sore already haha


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Not a whole lot. Legs are still screamin from Fridays w/o!!! Went to sit on the toilet and legs gave out damn near and I hit the toilet like a brick


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day!   
Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> What was his first flick, Resevoir Dogs?   I hope that's not what you're is better than the Pulp.


 Yes, that would be RD, and I think it's better given the limited budget and all the backstory anout what it took to get it made.  That and the diner scene has to be one of the most quoted I have ever seen.  There is always something from that scene that can be used, and people rarely know where it is from.  That amuses me.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

*TODAY*
*RR*
*PULL*

*BACK*

*DEADS*-305x8,315x8
*CG PULLDOWNS*-170x10,170x8
*T-BAR ROWS*-140x12,155x10
*STRAIGHT-ARM PULLOVERS*-80x15,80x12

*TRAPS*

*BB SHRUGS*-235x8,255x8
*UPRIGHT ROWS*-105x10,105x10

*BICEPS*

*SEATED INCLINE HAMMER CURLS*-50x6,45x6
*CABLE CURLS*-85x8,85x8
*DB PREACHER CURLS*-25x12,25x10

*W/O TIME*-55 min.

Felt pretty good, but lacked focus at times. Knew I had to get home for Valentines day (making dinner for my wife) So I think I rushed a little bit and lost concentration.   Over all I think I was allright though. Hows everybody elses V-Day goin?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines Day!
> Hope it's a good one.


Thank you, hope yours is GREAT too!!! Mine was AWESOME!!! My wife got me (us) 2 tickets to Motley Crue


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> damn my legs are SO sore already haha


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't sweat the w/o, Arch.  Some things are destined to take away your focus.

 Motley Crue?  Really?  Is she mad at you or something?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Motley Crue?  Really?  Is she mad at you or something?


   I Love Motley Crue!!! They are a close, and I mean close second to the BEST..........*KISS*


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY*
> *RR*
> *PULL*
> 
> ...


 
Nice WO ! 

nice deads


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY*
> *RR*
> *PULL*
> 
> ...


oh baby. nice pulldowns and sick deads.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Great w/o Angel. How's V day go?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Angel. How's V day go?





			
				fUnc17 said:
			
		

> oh baby. nice pulldowns and sick deads.


Thanks Guys!!! V-Day went excellently!!! Cooked dinner for the wife.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys!!! V-Day went excellently!!! Cooked dinner for the wife.



What did ya cook?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> What did ya cook?


You guys will proly want to kill me, definately not healthy   I cooked Fettuccini Alfredo, a salad w/ black olives,provolone cheese, cherry tomatoes (cut in half) , parmason cheese and topped with Zia's dressing. Garlic bread. And for desert I made Triple fudge brownies with a goey butter cake type topping


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You guys will proly want to kill me, definately not healthy  I cooked Fettuccini Alfredo, a salad w/ black olives,provolone cheese, cherry tomatoes (cut in half) , parmason cheese and topped with Zia's dressing. Garlic bread. And for desert I made Triple fudge brownies with a goey butter cake type topping


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You guys will proly want to kill me, definately not healthy  I cooked Fettuccini Alfredo, a salad w/ black olives,provolone cheese, cherry tomatoes (cut in half) , parmason cheese and topped with Zia's dressing. Garlic bread. And for desert I made Triple fudge brownies with a goey butter cake type topping


 Sound great!  And don't feel bad about it.  The way I see it, we bust our ass every day in the gym so that we can eat that kind of food and not look like...well...like we eat that kind of food every meal.  Hope it tasted as good as it sounds!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sound great!  And don't feel bad about it.  The way I see it, we bust our ass every day in the gym so that we can eat that kind of food and not look like...well...like we eat that kind of food every meal.  Hope it tasted as good as it sounds!





			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

>


Oh yes   It tasted AWESOME!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You guys will proly want to kill me, definately not healthy   I cooked Fettuccini Alfredo, a salad w/ black olives,provolone cheese, cherry tomatoes (cut in half) , parmason cheese and topped with Zia's dressing. Garlic bread. And for desert I made Triple fudge brownies with a goey butter cake type topping


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You guys will proly want to kill me, definately not healthy   I cooked Fettuccini Alfredo, a salad w/ black olives,provolone cheese, cherry tomatoes (cut in half) , parmason cheese and topped with Zia's dressing. Garlic bread. And for desert I made Triple fudge brownies with a goey butter cake type topping


Hey, nothing wrong with cooking that for your wife as long as YOU didn't eat any  J/K


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, nothing wrong with cooking that for your wife as long as YOU didn't eat any  J/K


   didn't touch the stuff!!!









without my fork


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You guys will proly want to kill me, definately not healthy   I cooked Fettuccini Alfredo, a salad w/ black olives,provolone cheese, cherry tomatoes (cut in half) , parmason cheese and topped with Zia's dressing. Garlic bread. And for desert I made Triple fudge brownies with a goey butter cake type topping



Damn... I just drooled all over myself... that sounds so good!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmm...................buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You guys will proly want to kill me, definately not healthy  I cooked Fettuccini Alfredo, a salad w/ black olives,provolone cheese, cherry tomatoes (cut in half) , parmason cheese and topped with Zia's dressing. Garlic bread. And for desert I made Triple fudge brownies with a goey butter cake type topping


Damn you and your triple fudge brownkies...(JK)   

I know how many points you can score by cooking for the wife and more if she likes what you are doing.....
I will be making this weekend a seafood scampy.  My wife likes it without the pasta, just the seafood....
Normally I make a shrimp scampy, but I bought these lobster tails that I need to throw in to make it more fun.......
She doesn't like deserts, so I will make some dinner rolls (from scratch, that's how I cook everything)...
I already bought the bottle of wine.......
Since we are fixing the garage on saturday, that will be my prize.  No, not the food, the points I earn with the food....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2005)

*TODAY*
*RR-PUSH*

*CHEST*
*FLAT BENCH*-235x8,245x7,255x6
*VERTICAL MACHINE BENCH*-170x10,185x10,200x9
*INCLINE FLYES*-40x15,40x15

*DELTS*
*SINGLE ARM DB PRESS*-75x8,75x7
*BENT LATERALS*-25x10,25x9,25x8
*SIDE LATERALS*-30x11,30x10

*TRICEPS*
*CG BENCH*-185x8,185x7,185x6
*PUSHDOWNS*-95x8,95x8
*KICKBACKS*-25x12,25x10

*W/O TIME*: 1 Hour 10 min.
Delts where screamin today. They are just in a constant state of hurt right now.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I know how many points you can score by cooking for the wife and more if she likes what you are doing.....


    :bounce:


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Damn... I just drooled all over myself... that sounds so good!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmmm...................buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY*
> *RR-PUSH*
> 
> *CHEST*
> ...


Great w/o buddy! I'm in awe of your strength! How do you like doing Single arm DB press? I have trouble with them, leaning to the side to much.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2005)

I will also bow at the sight of the chest weights.  Looks great!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o buddy! I'm in awe of your strength! How do you like doing Single arm DB press? I have trouble with them, leaning to the side to much.


Thank you Brother!!!   I really like the single arm DB presses  I sit on my preacher bench and hold it with my opposite arm (elbow over the side, sitting sideways) while I press. Doing it that way I find there is NO way to use momentum!!! Man my delts are still screamin today


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I will also bow at the sight of the chest weights.  Looks great!


Your'e killin me Brother. I'm the one who should be bowing at your Leg weights!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning.


Good morning and Afternoon to you!!! How has your day gone so far?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Using the preacher bench is a great idea. If I ever do it again I'll have to try that!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Using the preacher bench is a great idea. If I ever do it again I'll have to try that!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Delts are Extremely sore!!! Wondering if it's too much on my old body to do all "pushes" in one day   Was thinking about possibley incorporating Pushes and Pulls in the same W/O
Maybe somethin' like:
Mon-Chest-Biceps-Triceps
Wed-Legs
Fri-Back-Delts-Traps
What do you all think???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2005)

Great looking wo Angel!  I agree it is hard to do all pushes in one wo unless you keep the volume low.  Sounds like maybe you should take a few days off and recoup.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Great looking wo Angel!  I agree it is hard to do all pushes in one wo unless you keep the volume low.  Sounds like maybe you should take a few days off and recoup.


Thanks Brother   I think the volume is fairly low, but I was wondering if because I do 2 Uppers back to back so to speak  Thats why I was thinking of the split in my previous post


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good morning and Afternoon to you!!! How has your day gone so far?



Had a great day thanks... um, I did get a little bit freaked out that we had our garbage stolen! lol Yes, someone went into our four garbage cans and stole all the garbage... got me thinking serial killer stuff now!   

How was your day?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Arch, I am looking forward to seeing your next workout.  You are a beast...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Had a great day thanks... um, I did get a little bit freaked out that we had our garbage stolen! lol Yes, someone went into our four garbage cans and stole all the garbage... got me thinking serial killer stuff now!
> 
> How was your day?


   Whatsamatta with people in the world today??? Sick people   
My day is always GREAT. No matter how bad work or the world treats me, I know I get to come home to my wife and daughter, and enjoy "My World" ya know what I mean!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Arch, I am looking forward to seeing your next workout.  You are a beast...


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whatsamatta with people in the world today??? Sick people
> My day is always GREAT. No matter how bad work or the world treats me, I know I get to come home to my wife and daughter, and enjoy "My World" ya know what I mean!!!



Ah, it's really nice to hear someone who's happy with their life and their loved ones.     What do you do for work?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah, it's really nice to hear someone who's happy with their life and their loved ones.     What do you do for work?


Oh most definately, My wife and Daughter are my Pride and Joy  

I am a flexographic printer


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I am a flexographic printer



Okay what the heck is one of those?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay what the heck is one of those?


   I print labels, flexible labels. Like the ones on your protein jugs, shampoo bottles, stuff like that!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I print labels, flexible labels. Like the ones on your protein jugs, shampoo bottles, stuff like that!!!



Ohhhhhh cool!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2005)

There are a few words I could think of, but cool wasn't on the list...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Had a great day thanks... um, I did get a little bit freaked out that we had our garbage stolen! lol Yes, someone went into our four garbage cans and stole all the garbage... got me thinking serial killer stuff now!
> 
> How was your day?


Or Identity theft !  

Tgif Arch !


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whatsamatta with people in the world today??? Sick people
> My day is always GREAT. No matter how bad work or the world treats me, I know I get to come home to my wife and daughter, and enjoy "My World" ya know what I mean!!!


It's funny you say that.  Usually when my day sucks ass at work, I look forward to go home, not so much to work out (believe it or not), but to play with my kids for a while and talk to my wife about our day.  Usually that's pretty good therapy for both of us.
The only thing that has kept me going strong these past 3-4 months has been my family through the cancers, injuries, self doubt...
I know what you mean.....It's the life....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> There are a few words I could think of, but cool wasn't on the list...


  definately not cool, but it pays the bills


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Tgif Arch !


  Amen Brother, Amen!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> It's funny you say that.  Usually when my day sucks ass at work, I look forward to go home, not so much to work out (believe it or not), but to play with my kids for a while and talk to my wife about our day.  Usually that's pretty good therapy for both of us.
> The only thing that has kept me going strong these past 3-4 months has been my family through the cancers, injuries, self doubt...
> I know what you mean.....It's the life....


  Completely agree!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

*TODAY*
*LEGS RR*

*SQUATS*-345x10,365x10,385x8
*LEG EXTENSIONS*-115x12,135x12
*SINGLE LEG-LEG PRESS*-125x15,125x12
*STIFF-LEGGED DEADS*-235x8,255x8
*LYING LEG CURLS*-105x12,120x8
*SINGLE LEG CURLS*-45x12 (held last rep for a 20 count)

Thats it,
*W/O TIME*:51 min. 45 sec.


Had alot on my mind today, bad day at work and all    Still felt alright about w/o!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2005)

Awesome bro!  Your squats are to be envied.  If you look at my log, you'll see comments on my leg extensions.  I get up to 255 x 18, but as I noted in the past, it is a machine with pulleys and stuff .  255 is the stack, but I bet if you came to my gym you would do the stack for at least 30 reps or so.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Holy smokes, nice squats Michael!
Glad you had a good workout despite a rough day at work.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY*
> *LEGS RR*
> 
> *SQUATS*-345x10,365x10,385x8
> ...


For having a bad day at work, you did a hell of a job, and remember, it doesn't matter how bad your day was.......


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2005)

Looking good there, chief!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome bro!  Your squats are to be envied.  If you look at my log, you'll see comments on my leg extensions.  I get up to 255 x 18, but as I noted in the past, it is a machine with pulleys and stuff .  255 is the stack, but I bet if you came to my gym you would do the stack for at least 30 reps or so.


Thank you Brother!!!  255 is ALOT of weight, my knees would prolly explode


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Holy smokes, nice squats Michael!
> Glad you had a good workout despite a rough day at work.


Thank you so much Kerry  Have you ever just had a day that felt like 16 mondays, all in 1?        



But its all over now


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Kerry  Have you ever just had a day that felt like 16 mondays, all in 1?
> 
> 
> 
> But its all over now



Oh yes!!! lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> For having a bad day at work, you did a hell of a job, and remember, it doesn't matter how bad your day was.......


Thank you Brother, and you are absolutely correct. Just got back from dinner with the wife and Lilbit!!! Had Cajun grilled chicken breasts and a salad


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looking good there, chief!


Thank you too Brother. All you guys keep me motivated, hope I can help you out too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh yes!!! lol


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I print labels, flexible labels. Like the ones on your protein jugs, shampoo bottles, stuff like that!!!


So you're the one !!!  

Nice wo's man   I don't remember ... how tall are you ?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> So you're the one !!!
> 
> Nice wo's man   I don't remember ... how tall are you ?


  Yeah, I'm the one,   

Thanks Brother  

6'2"


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2005)

hey brothaman! 
looks like you don't need a kick in the ass, everything's lookin' good. 

Keep it up, my man.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> hey brothaman!
> looks like you don't need a kick in the ass, everything's lookin' good.
> 
> Keep it up, my man.


   Thank you so much!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

*TODAY-SHOCK*

*BACK/DELTS/TRAPS*

*BACK*

*PULLOVERS ss w/WG PULLDOWNS*
100x10 - 140x10
110x10 - 155x8

*STIFF ARM PUSHDOWNS ss w/REVERSE GRIP BENT-OVER ROWS*
75x10 - 160x10
75x8 - 160x8

*Drop Set CG SEATED ROWS*
170x8,155x7,140x6

*DELTS*

*SEATED SIDE LATERALS ss w/MACHINE PRESS*
25x10 - 125x10
25x9 - 155x10

*DB PRESS ss w/REAR LATERAL RAISES*
45x10 - 15x10
45x10 - 15x8 (rest/pause last 2 reps)

forgot my drop sets  

*TRAPS*

*BB SHRUGS ss w/UPRIGHT ROWS*
225x10 - 100x10
225x10 - 100x8

*DS DB SHRUGS*
Actually used same weight, but set them down and lifted again as I would with a smaller weight
50x10,50x10,50x8

*W/O TIME : 45 minutes*


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> forgot my drop sets




  Glad I'm not the only one who has days like this!
Hi Michael.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Glad I'm not the only one who has days like this!
> Hi Michael.


Oh no, your definately NOT the only one  

In my best Joey voice *How you doin?*


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh no, your definately NOT the only one
> 
> In my best Joey voice *How you doin?*



 I'm doing great thanks, weather here is awesome it's been warm and sunny past few days, lovin' it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

It's in the 40's here, and I'm lovin it  
Definately not a warm weather fan


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks like another good day in the gym.  Nice work!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks like another good day in the gym.  Nice work!


Thank you Brother


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice intense wo Angel!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks JD!!! I appreciate that


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 21, 2005)

oh man, db press ss w/ reverse laterals, kill me now lol.

great workout man


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Great workout Señor Angel........


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> oh man, db press ss w/ reverse laterals, kill me now lol.
> 
> great workout man


  It was NO fun, believe me


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Great workout Señor Angel........


Muchas Gracias!!! (sp)


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Muchas Gracias!!! (sp)


Not too bad at all....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Not too bad at all....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh man, now I am STOKED!!! My Dad just called me (my w/o partner) and he just ordered a Ab tower. Now I can do Pullups, Dips, and Leg Raises!!! Time to get a V-Taper back and bulging pecs now!!!

Question though, what is the proper way to do a dip for chest? I thought it was elbows slightly out, and head up. Prolly sounds pretty stupid, but I have never done dips for chest.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2005)

I always thought chest dips were done with a slight forward lean...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I always thought chest dips were done with a slight forward lean...



That's how I do 'em


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh man, now I am STOKED!!! My Dad just called me (my w/o partner) and he just ordered a Ab tower. Now I can do Pullups, Dips, and Leg Raises!!! Time to get a V-Taper back and bulging pecs now!!!
> 
> Question though, what is the proper way to do a dip for chest? I thought it was elbows slightly out, and head up. Prolly sounds pretty stupid, but I have never done dips for chest.



I thought you already have a Vtaper and bulging pecs!   

As far as chest dips, have your elbows flare out a tad, lean forward and dip away!
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/WtChestDip.html


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Great w/o Angel. I hated Shock week but it looks like your kicking ass with Shock week  As far as form for Dips looks like they got you covered already.


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh man! i LOVE shock week.

THe pump i get is the best, but it doesnt last very long. Power week is almost no pump, where as RR is very good and lasts the longest.

Enough ruining your journal, Angel, i'm sorry.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I always thought chest dips were done with a slight forward lean...


Yeah, I think your right, I do dips sometimes for Triceps and I'm always straight up and down with my arms at my sides. Thanks Brother Pylon


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's how I do 'em


Thanks Brother, I appreciate the input!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I thought you already have a Vtaper and bulging pecs!
> 
> As far as chest dips, have your elbows flare out a tad, lean forward and dip away!
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/WtChestDip.html


Ah...... yeah.....thats the ticket, of course I do!!!  

Thanks for the link


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Angel. I hated Shock week but it looks like your kicking ass with Shock week  As far as form for Dips looks like they got you covered already.


Thanks Brother!!! I hear ya about Shock week, I kinda like Shock week though cause it takes me back to the days I did HIT!!!

Not sure about kicken arse though


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Oh man! i LOVE shock week.
> 
> THe pump i get is the best, but it doesnt last very long. Power week is almost no pump, where as RR is very good and lasts the longest.
> 
> Enough ruining your journal, Angel, i'm sorry.


I like Shock week too  

Yeah, not much of a pump during Power   But Oh yeah Brother, RR is the BOMB   

You ruining my journal  I always look forward to your comments!!! Helps me stay motivated, ya know!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Good afternoon or I guess evening for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good afternoon or I guess evening for you.


Thank you, yes, it's evening, 6:20 pm to be exact. What time is it there?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

4:20pm and another beautiful day got up to about 55 degrees here today... wahoo!   
It's funny people are already walking around in shorts!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

I wear shorts year round. I'm not a fan of warm weather. I prefer it to be around 60-70 degrees. I LOVE the rain, and a cloudy day makes me happy!!! I know, I'm


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

Feedin time, gotta run


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

*TODAY-SHOCK/LEGS*

*SQUATS ss w/LEG EXTENSIONS* 
355x10 - 125x10
365x10 - 125x8

*SINGLE LEG PRESS ss w/LUNGES* 
140x12 - 145x16 (8 each side)

*DS SINGLE LEG EXTENSIONS* 
60x10,35x8 (each leg done seperately till finished)

*STIFF LEGGED DEADS ss w/LYING LEG CURLS* 
235x10 - 110x10
235x10 - 110x8

*DS SINGLE LYING LEG CURLS* 
45x10,35x10 (again, each leg done till finished, then the other one)

Felt like I was taking forever, then I looked at my watch as I finished the last curl

*WORK OUT TIME : 34 min.* 

Really like this P/RR/S routine, as I am using weights that I had never previously attained. May not be much to some, but to me it's huge


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2005)

Those squats are huge to me bro!  That was a killer leg wo AA... damn.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Those squats are huge to me bro!  That was a killer leg wo AA... damn.


Thanks Brother, much appreciated  

My legs feel like jelly


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My legs feel like jelly



Ah, proof of a good workout!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah, proof of a good workout!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-SHOCK/LEGS*
> 
> *SQUATS ss w/LEG EXTENSIONS*
> 355x10 - 125x10
> ...





  WOW!!  You my friend are !!!!!!!!!
Check out my RR Leg workout tommorow!  I will probably


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Those squats are huge to me bro! That was a killer leg wo AA... damn.


i concur !!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2005)

Great w/o there pardner.  Those weights are shocking!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> WOW!!  You my friend are !!!!!!!!!
> Check out my RR Leg workout tommorow!  I will probably


   Thanks Beautiful!!!
Will definately check yours out tomorrow!!! Go Get 'em


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> i concur !!


  Thanks Brother, appreciate that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great w/o there pardner.  Those weights are shocking!


   Thanks Brother Pylon. Hows your back?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-SHOCK/LEGS*
> 
> *SQUATS ss w/LEG EXTENSIONS*
> 355x10 - 125x10
> ...


Now THAT is a w/o LOL!! Great job. I wish I could squat 355 on a "normal" day, much less a SHOCK day.  Looking at your w/o's inspire me to push myself further and harder


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Now THAT is a w/o LOL!! Great job. I wish I could squat 355 on a "normal" day, much less a SHOCK day.  Looking at your w/o's inspire me to push myself further and harder


Thanks Brother, and believe me, the feelings mutual!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

Good evening.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

you try FLEX curls yet, or what, brotha?

let me know how you liked 'em!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good evening.


  Good Evening Kerry!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> you try FLEX curls yet, or what, brotha?
> 
> let me know how you liked 'em!


Doin' them tomorrow. Chest and arms  

Will Definatley let you know


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

*TODAY(SHOCK)CHEST/BICEPS/TRICEPS*

*CHEST*
*INCLINE FLYES ss w/INCLINE BB BENCH PRESS*
50x10-225x10
50x8-225x8
*MACHINE VERTICAL PRESS ss w/FLAT DB PRESS*
200x8-50x12
*DS DECLINE FLYES*
50x10,45x8,40x6

*BICEPS*
*BB (FLEX STYLE) CURLS ss w/DB ALTERNATE CURLS*
65x10-30x8
65x10-35x6
*DB PREACHER CURLS ss w/SEATED INCLINE HAMMER CURLS*
30x9 (both)-30x9 (both)
*DS CABLE CURLS (FLEX STYLE)*
65x10,55x6

*TRICEPS*
*CG BENCH ss w/CG PUSHDOWNS*
205x8-95x10
205x6-95x7
*REVERSE GRIP PUSHDOWNS ss w/SKULLCRUSHERS*
75x10-100x6
*DS DB KICKBACKS*
30x10(both),25x6(both)

*W/O TIME:37min.*

FLEX, Loved the "FLEX CURLS" Brother   Never really felt my Biceps working like I did tonight, Brother, I am hooked!!!  Thank you so much for the tip!!! Went kinda light on 'em cause I didn't know how my elbows would react. They felt better actually and my Bi's where totally on fire!!!

Hope there's room on the Bandwagon, cause I'm definatley Hooked!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 25, 2005)

What's flex curls??    
Hey Angel!!  GREAT workout!  I have rep range chest and bis tommorow!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 25, 2005)

Damn man, heavy duty flyes. Great workout. Your triceps must feel like jelly


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Michael   
Got anything fun planned for the weekend?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2005)

As always, great looking wo.  I tried "FLEX" curls tonight also.... with super light weight, got a BIG pump.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> What's flex curls??
> Hey Angel!!  GREAT workout!  I have rep range chest and bis tommorow!!


Thank You!!! Flex curls, named after Flex   Your elbows are locked in tight at your hips, but your arms are spread wider on the bar. Prolly not making any sense, but Whooooo, do they make your Bi's scream


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Damn man, heavy duty flyes. Great workout. Your triceps must feel like jelly


Thanks Brother!!!
My Tri's don't feel good enough to be jelly


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Michael
> Got anything fun planned for the weekend?


  Kerry!!! Not much planned yet. Going to pick up our new ab/lat/dip tower tomorrow!!!  I'm excited about adding those exercises to my routine  

Then of course, the MOST important thing, time with my Lil'Bit!!! I'm sure it'll consist of Any Princess movies, several tea parties, and of course story time  

How 'bout you? BTW, looked up your web site, great pics, and I mean GREAT pics!!! You and your husband make a great looking couple!!!

ALMOST as good looking as my wife and myself


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> As always, great looking wo.  I tried "FLEX" curls tonight also.... with super light weight, got a BIG pump.


Thanks Brother!!! Yes Sir, I used lighter weight too, as I was concerned how my elbow would take to it. Yeah, BIG pump  They will be permantly added to my arsenal


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Angel, just noticed your incline flyes/BB incline superset  .  That is impressive.  If you haven't already, try doing cable crossovers first, then BB inclines.  I'm not a fan of cables, but this superset is killa.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice wo !   How long you been doing P/RR/S ?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Angel, just noticed your incline flyes/BB incline superset  .  That is impressive.  If you haven't already, try doing cable crossovers first, then BB inclines.  I'm not a fan of cables, but this superset is killa.


Hey Brother, thanks alot, I appreciate that!!! Would love to, but we do not have a crossover machine. Maybe I could do single cable flyes???  
Will be getting my ab/lat/dip/pushup tower this afternoon. Now I will be able to SS with Dips!!! They help round out the bottom of your pecs right?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo !   How long you been doing P/RR/S ?


Thanks Brother, since January 10th!!! But I do a different variation of it. I do P/RR/S/RR/P/RR/S/RR etc. Or P/RR/RR/S/P/RR/RR/S etc. depends on my shoulder and elbow. 

How long are you supposed to go and take a break? Do you have to take a break?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother, since January 10th!!! But I do a different variation of it. I do P/RR/S/RR/P/RR/S/RR etc. Or P/RR/RR/S/P/RR/RR/S etc. depends on my shoulder and elbow.
> 
> How long are you supposed to go and take a break? Do you have to take a break?


I think its recommended every 9 weeks .  You might go longer but I definetly wouldn't go more than 12 . Definetly need to take abreak. Let your CNS get some R and R


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I think its recommended every 9 weeks .  You might go longer but I definetly wouldn't go more than 12 . Definetly need to take abreak. Let your CNS get some R and R


   Yeah, I figured that a break was needed. BUT, like you mentioned in your journal, I just don't want to, ya know!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured that a break was needed. BUT, like you mentioned in your journal, I just don't want to, ya know!!!


 I know , but you'll be glad you did. Builds character !! LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I know , but you'll be glad you did. Builds character !! LOL


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 26, 2005)

I hear ya on taking a break....  NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

 do you mean taking a week off??


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I hear ya on taking a break....  NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> do you mean taking a week off??


Yes, a week off. However I'm starting my 8th week next week. So I still have 2 more weeks before I rest a week. 

9 weeks then rest a week right???


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey just thought Id stop by and check our your journal!  Looks amazing!!  Great numbers.  

I do a type of curl that is kind of like the flex curl, I call it the 3 position curl.  Elbows tucked.  You start out with about a normal curl (shoulder width approx).  Then a wider grip (6-10inches wider then shoulder).  Then lastly snatch grip, your elbows wont stay tucked.  But it is an amazing shock to the biceps!  I have a bad right elbow and this doesnt bother it near as much as straight up bbell curls, probably because it is less weight.  But like others said, amazing pump. 

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Hey just thought Id stop by and check our your journal!  Looks amazing!!  Great numbers.
> 
> I do a type of curl that is kind of like the flex curl, I call it the 3 position curl.  Elbows tucked.  You start out with about a normal curl (shoulder width approx).  Then a wider grip (6-10inches wider then shoulder).  Then lastly snatch grip, your elbows wont stay tucked.  But it is an amazing shock to the biceps!  I have a bad right elbow and this doesnt bother it near as much as straight up bbell curls, probably because it is less weight.  But like others said, amazing pump.
> 
> -Jeff.


Hey Brother, thanks for stoppin by and the compliment!!!
Curl sounds interesting, might have to try that one too, is it all in the same set, or each a different set?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yes, a week off. However I'm starting my 8th week next week. So I still have 2 more weeks before I rest a week.
> 
> 9 weeks then rest a week right???


I don't know...  GP doesn't give me rest weeks too often... only when I go on vacation!  THANK GOD!!  I don't want a rest week!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I don't know...  GP doesn't give me rest weeks too often... only when I go on vacation!  THANK GOD!!  I don't want a rest week!!


Yeah, me either, but I know I should be taking one here shortly


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> FLEX, Loved the "FLEX CURLS" Brother   Never really felt my Biceps working like I did tonight, Brother, I am hooked!!!  Thank you so much for the tip!!! Went kinda light on 'em cause I didn't know how my elbows would react. They felt better actually and my Bi's where totally on fire!!!
> 
> Hope there's room on the Bandwagon, cause I'm definatley Hooked!!!



I knew you'd like 'em  

THE BICEPS ARE GROWING THE BICEPS ARE GROWING haha

glad i could be of service


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank You!!! Flex curls, named after Flex   Your elbows are locked in tight at your hips, but your arms are spread wider on the bar. Prolly not making any sense, but Whooooo, do they make your Bi's scream



it's not even so much that your elbows are at your hips. they should actually be on your obliques. 

so with them staying on your obliques, twist your arm out as wide as possible and your pinky up as high as possible with your wrist "bent" down (like you're trying to touch the back of your hand to your forearm).

squeeze your biceps away, and they'll be growin' in no time  

keep it up, Arch, and soon you'll be lookin' like the real AA:







(except we gotta start workin' on those legs  )


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Bad news today, think I have the FLU  Up ALL night   away!!! Feel like total crap, like a mack truck just ran up one side and down the other.    Guess thats what happens when you have one weekend in the 70's, the next day it's in the teens and snowing!!! Hope I kick this crap to the curb soon!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> keep it up, Arch, and soon you'll be lookin' like the real AA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah, those legs have to be worked!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon buddy!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hope you feel better soon buddy!


Thanks Brother. Kinda feels like I'm bad for not having a W/O to post, ya know?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother. Kinda feels like I'm bad for not having a W/O to post, ya know?


I know what you mean buddy. Maybe you can just make one up and post it, that's what I do everyday


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean buddy. Maybe you can just make one up and post it, that's what I do everyday


   Yeah right!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 28, 2005)

Aww!!  Sorry you are sick!!    
Chris is sick too, BAD sore throat,  fever, aches...    
Hope u feel better soon!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother. Kinda feels like I'm bad for not having a W/O to post, ya know?


Don't worry about posting a wo man.  Rest up, and in no time you'll be kicking butt again! Here's to a speedy recovery


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear your feelin down, my friend.  I been there myself not too long ago.  Get well soon.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Get better quickly Michael.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey bud ,

Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Aww!!  Sorry you are sick!!
> Chris is sick too, BAD sore throat,  fever, aches...
> Hope u feel better soon!!


Thank you, hope Chris feels better too!!! I HATE being sick!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Don't worry about posting a wo man.  Rest up, and in no time you'll be kicking butt again! Here's to a speedy recovery


Thank you Brother, much appreciated!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear your feelin down, my friend.  I been there myself not too long ago.  Get well soon.


Thank you Brother!!! I'm tryin!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Get better quickly Michael.


Thank you My Lady, I sure am tryin to!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey bud ,
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon


Thank you Brother, you really dont realize how much you enjoy W/O until you can't, ya know!!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Bad news today, think I have the FLU  Up ALL night   away!!! Feel like total crap, like a mack truck just ran up one side and down the other.    Guess thats what happens when you have one weekend in the 70's, the next day it's in the teens and snowing!!! Hope I kick this crap to the curb soon!!!



Flu?  DAMN, bro! you're not supposeta get sick!

Hope you get better soon, my man. and you couldn't be more correct....we don't know how much we enjoy WO till we can't.

Just remember to think on the bright side......you're body is just resting now, and while you're resting, you're enthusiasm and fire is just building and building inside, so when you get back, you're gonna be liftin' wit somethin' fierce


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Flu?  DAMN, bro! you're not supposeta get sick!
> 
> Hope you get better soon, my man. and you couldn't be more correct....we don't know how much we enjoy WO till we can't.
> 
> Just remember to think on the bright side......you're body is just resting now, and while you're resting, you're enthusiasm and fire is just building and building inside, so when you get back, you're gonna be liftin' wit somethin' fierce


Thanks Brother, and I like the way you think!!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi! Hope you're feelin' a bit better today!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Hi! Hope you're feelin' a bit better today!


Hey, Welcome aboard, thanks for droppin by!!! Not really feelin better, but not any worse, Thank GOD!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

Damn, sorry you don't feel any better, hope you've stopped   at least.
Rest up, the weekend will soon be here.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Damn, sorry you don't feel any better, hope you've stopped   at least.
> Rest up, the weekend will soon be here.


Thank you, no not    But I'm afraid to eat anything. Havn't eaten hardly anything since Saturday night  

I can just feel muscle leaving my body


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you, hope Chris feels better too!!! I HATE being sick!!!


How ya feeling??  Sorry you are feeling so lousy!!      Rest up and feel better!  You will be back at the gym in no time!


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 1, 2005)

For real man!  Get better!!  Drink more water!!!  

Time to get some of those shocking ab workout machines, you can just lay there sick and all and let that think work you over!!   LMAO

Check your PMs. 

-Jeff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2005)

Hope your feeling better today Angel.  It sucks being sick, but you'll be back at it in no time. Like MB said, drink plenty of water.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> How ya feeling??  Sorry you are feeling so lousy!!      Rest up and feel better!  You will be back at the gym in no time!


Thanks beautiful,feeling better today, just really, really weak   Gotta get better cause I'm goin' to the Arnold Classic this weekend


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> For real man!  Get better!!  Drink more water!!!
> 
> Time to get some of those shocking ab workout machines, you can just lay there sick and all and let that think work you over!!   LMAO
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother, trust me, thats ALL I'm drinking   
Checked it and sent you a reply, lookin damn good there!!!  
Let me know when you have it done, I'll definatley check it out!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hope your feeling better today Angel.  It sucks being sick, but you'll be back at it in no time. Like MB said, drink plenty of water.


Thanks JD, feelin better just not alot of strength and energy   But I'm definatly on the rise. Look out world when I do


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

Great attitude Angel!!  You can do all things... am I right??


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Great attitude Angel!!  You can do all things... am I right??


Yes Beautiful, I sure can


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 2, 2005)

I still have quite a bit left to do, I wrote a long paragraph about it in my journal.  

Im glad your starting to feel a bit better.  Your right!  Watch out world!  Lol. 

Ill bet you go back to lifting and you get under that bar on bench and throw up 500lbs... w/ ease!  

-Jeff.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

Man, I had no clue you were this sick bud.  How are you tonight?
Hey, your muscles are staying right there with you, and they will welcome a good workout soon.
Just get better....
By the way, I posted the photos in my gallery instead of the blogger....

So, won't you join us in the dark side?  I mean, you should.....


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 2, 2005)

Get better man, we want to see some animal-like squats from the angel himself!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2005)

How's the Angel man  today ?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> I still have quite a bit left to do, I wrote a long paragraph about it in my journal.
> 
> Im glad your starting to feel a bit better.  Your right!  Watch out world!  Lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff, uhhhhhhhhh not sure about 500  
But Definately ready to get back


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Man, I had no clue you were this sick bud.  How are you tonight?
> Hey, your muscles are staying right there with you, and they will welcome a good workout soon.
> Just get better....
> By the way, I posted the photos in my gallery instead of the blogger....
> ...


Hey Tony, I'm better today. Actually ate a complete meal without feeling like I shouldn't have  
Yes Sir, my muscles are ready to get back to it   Going to the Classic this weekend so I'll be primed and ready to start back up liftin  
Starting back Monday  
Saw your pics Brother, left some replies in your gallery!!!

Dark side IS calling now nothin is real


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Get better man, we want to see some animal-like squats from the angel himself!!


I'm tryin Brother, honest I am!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How's the Angel man  today ?


Hey Gary, doin alot better today. Still weak but not queasy anymore, Thank GOD!!! Thanks for askin. Ready to get back in the swing of things Monday. After the Classic this weekend, I should be ready to Rock'n'Roll


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 3, 2005)

Just an update Angel... I put the rest of the Shoulder pages up and I dragged the pictures over so that the mouseovers work on the bottom of the page... check it out if you get a chance...  if you see any typos please let me know.  

Thanks,

Jeff.

PS ~ Im not sure where I got that t-shirt... lol I think I should go to a screen-printing place and have some made!    Get better!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Just an update Angel... I put the rest of the Shoulder pages up and I dragged the pictures over so that the mouseovers work on the bottom of the page... check it out if you get a chance...  if you see any typos please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Goin over to see it now!!!
 Awww Man, I love that shirt


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Dark side IS calling now





Fawkin' _STAR WARS_ jokes


----------



## Kimber (Mar 3, 2005)

Glad to see you're feelin' a bit better! Have a great weekend at the AC!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Fawkin' _STAR WARS_ jokes


Actually Brother, this time its a old song, from the "Eddie and the Cruisers" movie. It's called "On the Dark Side"
BUT, all the other references ARE a STAR WARS joke


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Glad to see you're feelin' a bit better! Have a great weekend at the AC!


Thanks Kimber, will do!!! You have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey arch, glad to see your feeling better. (It must be going around.)  Enjoy the classic.  Take some pics, bring back sume swag for those of us who will be stuck in Birmingham this weekend...again...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey arch, glad to see your feeling better. (It must be going around.)  Enjoy the classic.  Take some pics, bring back sume swag for those of us who will be stuck in Birmingham this weekend...again...


Thanks Brother, Will do!!! Hows the neck?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother, Will do!!! Hows the neck?


 We're getting there.  I'm around 90-95%.  Good enough to be in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

*TODAY-POWER*
Went a little light actually, since its been a while and I was sick. I tried to concentrate more on correct form than weight. 

*BACK*
*DEADS* 335x6,345x5,355x4
*WG PULLUPS* b.w.x1+5 (negatives),b.w.x6 (negatives) First time trying these, talk about feeling like a weakling   
*BENT OVER ROW* 185x6,185x6
*SEATED CG ROWS* 185x6,200x5

*DELTS*
*MILITARY PRESS* 155x6,185x6
*LATERALS* 40x6,40x6
*BENT OVER LATERALS* 30x6,30x4

*TRAPS*
*BB SHRUGS* 245x6,275x6
*UPRIGHT ROWS* 135x6,135x4
*FACE PULLS* 85x6,85x5 (First time trying these also, Thanks Patrick  )

*W/O TIME :* *1 Hour*

Felt decent today, was a little worried about weight, since I havn't w/o in a while, so I lowered the weight and really tried to concentrate on the muscle working and feeling it!!! 
Felt GREAT to get back to it though :bounce:


----------



## BritChick (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Michael,
Great meeting you this weekend, if a bit brief and a bit noisy! lol
Hope you had an awesome time at the mens finals... I am still dragging my ass here, got in late and am still a bit jet lagged.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> Great meeting you this weekend, if a bit brief and a bit noisy! lol
> Hope you had an awesome time at the mens finals... I am still dragging my ass here, got in late and am still a bit jet lagged.


It was definatly great, and my pleasure meeting you    I LOVED the Mens Finals!!! I thought Preist should've placed 2nd though. But you can't argue how AWESOME Jackson was. He was really dialed in   I will definatley be going back next year  

What all did you get with the VIP package, thats what I want to do for next year!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2005)

Great looking wo, especially for going 'light' .  Bet you were inspired after seeing those monsters.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad you are feeling better!!    GREAT WO!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Great looking wo, especially for going 'light' .  Bet you were inspired after seeing those monsters.


Thanks Brother, oh yeah, there is definatly a fire burnin deep now. I was Blown away!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Glad you are feeling better!!    GREAT WO!!!


Thanks Beautiful, on both counts!!! How's Chris?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2005)

nice meeting you freak!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It was definatly great, and my pleasure meeting you    I LOVED the Mens Finals!!! I thought Preist should've placed 2nd though. But you can't argue how AWESOME Jackson was. He was really dialed in   I will definatley be going back next year
> 
> What all did you get with the VIP package, thats what I want to do for next year!!!



The VIP package got me some really great seating at both night shows and the mens pre-judging, though I skipped that; plus entry into the expo for all 3 days and entry into the VIP after party and buffet which I also didn't attend... wasn't up for solo partying this time around.  
I really went for the package for the seating arrangements... if I'm travelling that far I may as well go all out.
Although I totally enjoyed the AC and agree that the expo is something far and above the Olympia I am not sure I would travel that far again for the show, I think I will most likely stick to the Olympia in future... hell it's in Vegas after all!!!   
On saying that I'm really glad I got to go and experience it first hand.


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 7, 2005)

archangel said:
			
		

> TODAY-POWER
> Went a little light actually, since its been a while and I was sick. I tried to concentrate more on correct form than weight.
> 
> BACK
> ...



Nice Workout Angel!  Light?  I dont wanna here it, thats not light!  Lol.  If thats not your 100%... Im afraid to see what you can whoop out!  

Glad your back and feeling that burn that will push you beyond anything you could ever do on your own!!! 

Can't wait till your 100%!

-Jeff.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Good morning Michael, I see that we frequent the same journals so I thought I'd introduce myself   I'm Jeni   How lucky are you to meet Ivy, Patrick and Kerry in person eh?  Bet you all had a blast


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

Great w/o you lucky bastard!!!  I wish I could meet Patrick and Ivy and Kerry and everyone else


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> The VIP package got me some really great seating at both night shows and the mens pre-judging, though I skipped that; plus entry into the expo for all 3 days and entry into the VIP after party and buffet which I also didn't attend... wasn't up for solo partying this time around.
> I really went for the package for the seating arrangements... if I'm travelling that far I may as well go all out.
> Although I totally enjoyed the AC and agree that the expo is something far and above the Olympia I am not sure I would travel that far again for the show, I think I will most likely stick to the Olympia in future... hell it's in Vegas after all!!!
> On saying that I'm really glad I got to go and experience it first hand.


Thank you Kerry for the information. Now I'm sad though, your not gonna go again


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Nice Workout Angel!  Light?  I dont wanna here it, thats not light!  Lol.  If thats not your 100%... Im afraid to see what you can whoop out!
> 
> Glad your back and feeling that burn that will push you beyond anything you could ever do on your own!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother, Yes Sir, that fire is just turnin and rollin like a madman inside me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Michael, I see that we frequent the same journals so I thought I'd introduce myself   I'm Jeni   How lucky are you to meet Ivy, Patrick and Kerry in person eh?  Bet you all had a blast


Welcome Jeni, glad to have you here   I was VERY lucky to meet Ivy, Patrick and Kerry   It's always awesome to meet people who share the same passion you do, ya know!!! They where very nice and informative   I only wish we had more time ya know? But in answer to your question, yes indeed I had a BLAST


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o you lucky bastard!!!  I wish I could meet Patrick and Ivy and Kerry and everyone else


Thanks Brother, yes indeed I am a lucky bastard   Maybe we could all hook up sometime in the future for another event


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you Kerry for the information. Now I'm sad though, your not gonna go again



Ah never say never!   
Um... I think you asked me how much the Olympia cost, I think I paid $150 for each of the finals... good seats but not THAT good! lol
Next year I wouldn't pre buy tickets I would just buy them at the event and take my chances because even with the tickets I had I still ended up watching most of the shows on the big screens.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah never say never!
> Um... I think you asked me how much the Olympia cost, I think I paid $150 for each of the finals... good seats but not THAT good! lol
> Next year I wouldn't pre buy tickets I would just buy them at the event and take my chances because even with the tickets I had I still ended up watching most of the shows on the big screens.


So theres still an outside chance you might return???   
How close where you to the stage?
The Olympia would be an expensive trip for me, as I would def. have to fly, will look into it. I have been bit by the bug though. I had an outstanding time. Wish I didn't have to rush our visit though


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> So theres still an outside chance you might return???
> How close where you to the stage?
> The Olympia would be an expensive trip for me, as I would def. have to fly, will look into it. I have been bit by the bug though. I had an outstanding time. Wish I didn't have to rush our visit though



Well naturally I prefer Vegas because it's a 2 hour flight instead of 7 hours and then connecting flights, my flight to Ohio was $750 then there was the 3 night hotel stay, VIP tickets, eating out      ... you can see now why I'm eager to get a job! lol
I also like Vegas for the aspect that not only is it a fitness event but it's a vacation too, I mean who wouldn't want to party in Vegas, Ohio isn't exactly warm in April or party central.
The past Olympia and AC were the first two pro shows I have seen and I enjoyed them thoroughly as a competitor it's cool to see what the top level competitors really look like up close and personal too.
I'm rambling... think the ephedra is kicking in.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

*TODAY-LEGS/POWER*

*SQUATS*-365x6,385x6,*405x4* (PR)
*EXTENSIONS*-145x6,155x6,165x5
*SINGLE-LEG PRESS*-155x6,170x5,170x4
*SLDL*-235x6,255x6,*265x6* (PR)
*LYING LEG CURLS*-135x6,145x5,145x4

*W/O TIME : 55 minutes*

Was planning on going light today, but I felt pretty good, so I tought I'd try a little heavier than originally planned. Actually had a couple PR's too!!! Legs always kill me, but I LOVE squatting, not sure why, maybe  I'm


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-LEGS/POWER*
> 
> *SQUATS*-365x6,385x6,*405x4* (PR)
> *EXTENSIONS*-145x6,155x6,165x5
> ...


          
  
Legs are weird... they hurt so bad.. but it hurts so good!!  You are amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-LEGS/POWER*
> 
> *SQUATS*-365x6,385x6,*405x4* (PR)
> *EXTENSIONS*-145x6,155x6,165x5
> ...



You like squats??!! Yes, definately cuckoo!!
Awesome numbers Michael, I did leggies last night after a week off and Rod trained them after about a year off... he phoned me to ask me what the hell I had done to him today!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Legs are weird... they hurt so bad.. but it hurts so good!!  You are amazing!!!!!!!!


  Your'e making me blush, Thank you!!! I agree, *LEGS HURT SO GOOD!!!*


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You like squats??!! Yes, definately cuckoo!!
> Awesome numbers Michael, I did leggies last night after a week off and Rod trained them after about a year off... he phoned me to ask me what the hell I had done to him today!


I don't know why, but I do  Thank you so much for the compliment  
  Poor Rod, I can see him writing another article on leg day with you


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-LEGS/POWER*
> 
> *SQUATS*-365x6,385x6,*405x4* (PR)
> *EXTENSIONS*-145x6,155x6,165x5
> ...



nice workout.  How is your depth on the squats?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nice workout.  How is your depth on the squats?


Thanks Brother,   I slide a bench in a decline position just behind me. I squat down until I can just feel it. My Dad says its right at parallel, or maybe even slightly lower!!!


----------



## Flex (Mar 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-LEGS/POWER*
> 
> *SQUATS*-365x6,385x6,*405x4* (PR)



NICE WORK, brotha!  

Another few and far b/w fellow BB who looooooooooooves legs  

Man, i worked my legs on Sun, they've NEVER hurt so bad in my life. I mean there's heavy heavy soreness, which i usually get. But this is actually painful. It's like someone's stabbing my legs every time i take a step. I can't even walk right haha.

Keep it up, kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-LEGS/POWER*
> 
> *SQUATS*-365x6,385x6,*405x4* (PR)
> *EXTENSIONS*-145x6,155x6,165x5
> ...


405 x 4     

Great workout bro. Do you have spaghetti legs today??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-LEGS/POWER*
> 
> *SQUATS*-365x6,385x6,*405x4* (PR)
> *EXTENSIONS*-145x6,155x6,165x5
> ...


Holy cow brotha!  Now THAT'S what I call some heavy squats.  Very impressive .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-LEGS/POWER*
> 
> *SQUATS*-365x6,385x6,*405x4* (PR)
> *EXTENSIONS*-145x6,155x6,165x5
> ...


Congrats on the PR's and OMG on the squats !!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Congrats on the PR's and OMG on the squats !!!!!




Yeah ..... What he said!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> NICE WORK, brotha!
> 
> Another few and far b/w fellow BB who looooooooooooves legs
> 
> ...


  Don't know why, but I LOVE to do legs  Thanks for the encouraging words!!! My legs are killing me too. I hear ya Brother, I can hardly walk either


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> 405 x 4
> 
> Great workout bro. Do you have spaghetti legs today??


  





They aren't strong enough to be spaghetti


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Holy cow brotha!  Now THAT'S what I call some heavy squats.  Very impressive .


Thanks JD, Your one to talk, throwin all the weight around you do 
Thanks for the encouragement Brother


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Congrats on the PR's and OMG on the squats !!!!!


Thanks Gary, just tryin to pull my own weight with all you MONSTERS in here!!! You guys help me push myself alot, I appreciate that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Yeah ..... What he said!!!


   Thanks Brother!!! Thanks for stoppin in


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello. 
Is today a training day for you?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello.
> Is today a training day for you?


No, rest day thank GOD!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

Ah... nice.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ah... nice.


   Back at it tomorrow though, Chest and Arms. Then I'm off to Moline Illinois. Going to see Motley Crue tomorrow night. I'm so excited


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

Cool, hope you have fun at the concert!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Cool, hope you have fun at the concert!


Oh Yeah, I will be singin and rockin out with the best of 'em!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No, rest day thank GOD!!!


ME TOO!!  Always good to have one of those after leg day!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> ME TOO!!  Always good to have one of those after leg day!!


Oh Yeah!!!   Especially after *LEG* day


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 10, 2005)

Ahhh yup.... rest is GOOOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry late to congrats you... but FANTASTIC job on legs man!  I wish I could be at those numbers already...

But if wishes were wings pigs would fly.  

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Sorry late to congrats you... but FANTASTIC job on legs man!  I wish I could be at those numbers already...
> 
> But if wishes were wings pigs would fly.
> 
> -Jeff.


Thanks Jeff, I appreciate that  *Your* numbers are incredible


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-LEGS/POWER*
> 
> *SQUATS*-365x6,385x6,*405x4* (PR)
> *EXTENSIONS*-145x6,155x6,165x5
> ...



WOW! 405 for 4?  That's insane!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Holy crap Angel. That's a great w/o. 405!!!!! I'm doing legs today and I'll be thinking about that as I'm doing my measly mortal weight


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOW! 405 for 4?  That's insane!!!!!!!


Thank you Jeni, my legs are still killin me


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Holy crap Angel. That's a great w/o. 405!!!!! I'm doing legs today and I'll be thinking about that as I'm doing my measly mortal weight


Hey Brother, Thank you for the words of encouragement!!! Your not using mortal weight   I've seen your W/O's and I'd be   for sure. Go get those legs Brother!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2005)

*TODAY-POWER*
*CHEST/BICEPS/TRICEPS*

*INCLINE BB BENCH*-225x6,245x6,265x4
*FLAT BB BENCH*-235x6,255x4
*PARALLEL BAR DIPS*-BW+25x6,BW+25x4 (First time ever doin these, talk about feeling like a weakling  )

*BB FLEX CURLS*-95x6,105x6,115x4
*SEATED INCLINE HAMMER CURLS*-40x6,40x6
*REVERSE GRIP PREACHER CURLS*-50x6,50x6 (First time ever on these too)

*CG BENCH*-225x6,225x5,225x4
*V-BAR PUSHDOWNS*-85x6,105x6
*SKULLCRUSHERS*-95x6,100x4

Went a little lighter on arms, realy trying to concentrate on feeling the muscles work and form!!!

*W/O TIME : 56 min.*

Well, thats it, I'm off with the wife to go see Motley Crue tonite  . Check you guys out tomorrow!!!
Everyone have a great weekend and a safe one


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

That's light on arms?!? LOL! And awesome Inclines, I'd love to do just 225 for reps let alone 265!!! Awesome w/o and have fun tonight


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

light on arms . LOL 

First time dipping and you use weight!! I was struggling to get my fat ass up let alone add weight ! 

Nice wo !


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Motley Crue?  So cool..have a blast Michael, we'll want details


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2005)

YOU are a stud man!  Awesome workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's light on arms?!? LOL! And awesome Inclines, I'd love to do just 225 for reps let alone 265!!! Awesome w/o and have fun tonight


Hey Brother, thanks!!! I really like this P/RR/S program. I'm using weights that I never thought I would 
Had a BLAST last nite at Motley. Wrote a little bit about it in the Open Chat forum!!!

Hey, wheres your Avi?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> light on arms . LOL
> 
> First time dipping and you use weight!! I was struggling to get my fat ass up let alone add weight !
> 
> Nice wo !


Thanks Gary,   Somehow I don't picture you struggling


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Motley Crue?  So cool..have a blast Michael, we'll want details


Hey there Pretty Woman (I hear Roy Orbinson playing, don't you  ) I had a complete BLAST at Motley, they are totally Back   Wrote somethin up in Open Chat about it. Hows your weekend goin?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> YOU are a stud man!  Awesome workout.


Me? Nah, just tryin to keep up with you My Metal Mayhem Brother


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-POWER*
> *CHEST/BICEPS/TRICEPS*
> 
> *INCLINE BB BENCH*-225x6,245x6,265x4
> ...


You have an awesome chest bro, I envy you!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

great incline bench strenght!!  Someday when i grow up i want to be as strong as you.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> You have an awesome chest bro, I envy you!


Me? nah, your the one with the awesome chest Brother. You help me keep pushin myself


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great incline bench strenght!!  Someday when i grow up i want to be as strong as you.


Thanks Patrick, I appreciate the compliment Brother


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

Great lookin' workout dude


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 13, 2005)

Those are some weights you pushing there Angel!!  AWESOME!!!    Glad you enjoy the concert!  How did your wife like them?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Great lookin' workout dude


Thanks Brother


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Those are some weights you pushing there Angel!!  AWESOME!!!    Glad you enjoy the concert!  How did your wife like them?


Thank you Beautiful!!! My wife liked them alot. She said they where a little too loud for her though


----------



## Kimber (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks like you had a good weekend! Somehow I wouldn't have thought of you as Motley Crue fan!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Looks like you had a good weekend! Somehow I wouldn't have thought of you as Motley Crue fan!


   A *HUGE*  fan of Motley Crue!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

*TODAY-REP RANGE (BACK/DELTS/TRAPS)*

*BACK*
*DEADS*-315x8,315x8 (up the weight next time)
*CG PULLUPS*-BWx10(8 negs),BWx10(8 negs again, I am SUCH a weakling on these. Hopefully will get better with time)
*DB ROWS*-50x12,50x12
*PULLOVERS*-100x12,80x12

*DELTS*
*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*-185x8,185x6
*SIDE LATERALS*-30x10,30x10,30x8
*REAR LATERALS*-20x12,20x10

*TRAPS*
*BB SHRUGS*-255x8,255x8
*UPRIGHT ROWS*-105x12,105x10
*FACE PULLS*-65x15,65x12

*W/O TIME : 56 MIN.*

Felt real tired, prolly from the busy weekend and traveling in the car for several hours each day. But it was worth it for The CRUE!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-REP RANGE (BACK/DELTS/TRAPS)*
> 
> *BACK*
> *DEADS*-315x8,315x8 (up the weight next time)
> ...


Angel,

Nice wo !!  I like your choices of exercises    Great seated presses


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 14, 2005)

Your shoulders are amazing!  Like I think we are close in a lot of things, but you blow me away in shoulders and legs dude!!!  Keep whooping it!

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Angel,
> 
> Nice wo !!  I like your choices of exercises    Great seated presses


Thanks Brother, much appreciated


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Your shoulders are amazing!  Like I think we are close in a lot of things, but you blow me away in shoulders and legs dude!!!  Keep whooping it!
> 
> -Jeff.


   Thanks Brother, not sure about amazing, but I'll take it   I'm just trying to keep up with you


----------



## Du (Mar 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *CG PULLUPS*-BWx10(8 negs),BWx10(8 negs again, I am SUCH a weakling on these. Hopefully will get better with time)


Negatives!?!   

Nice work bigguy.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Negatives!?!
> 
> Nice work bigguy.


Hey Brother, nice to have ya here!!! Yeah, negatives  , I'm so weak on those darn things


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice seated militaries Angel. You have fantastic pushing power .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice MP's !!!      How do you like doing back, delts and traps together ??   I bet you were pumped up.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy Tuesday Michael


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 15, 2005)

Its awesome that you are working on CG pullups, hang in there, youll be doing them easily soon.  Negs on pulls and chins help a lot, I always do them after I hit failure.  

How much do you weigh?  Im sure you said it but I havent seen it.

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice seated militaries Angel. You have fantastic pushing power .


Thanks JD, workin on it. Trying to get my pullin strength up to snuff now


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice MP's !!!      How do you like doing back, delts and traps together ??   I bet you were pumped up.


Thanks Brother, I LOVE doin back/delts/traps together. They just kind of feed off of each other, ya know!!! Major pump


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Tuesday Michael


Happy tuesday to you too Pretty Woman!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning.


Good Evening   wish I could get on earlier, but I can't


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Its awesome that you are working on CG pullups, hang in there, youll be doing them easily soon.  Negs on pulls and chins help a lot, I always do them after I hit failure.
> 
> How much do you weigh?  Im sure you said it but I havent seen it.
> 
> -Jeff.


Thanks for the encouragement Brother, much appreciated


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Its awesome that you are working on CG pullups, hang in there, youll be doing them easily soon. Negs on pulls and chins help a lot, I always do them after I hit failure.
> 
> -Jeff.


I agree !  I remember when I started up it took me 8 sets to get 50 reps at bodyweight . After a couplke of months I got it down to 50 reps in 4 sets then started adding weight.  Keep at it man and you'll be giving YM and NT a run for their money


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Evening   wish I could get on earlier, but I can't



Yes, your timing sucks!   
Just kidding... I am on and off all day.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I agree !  I remember when I started up it took me 8 sets to get 50 reps at bodyweight . After a couplke of months I got it down to 50 reps in 4 sets then started adding weight.  Keep at it man and you'll be giving YM and NT a run for their money


Trying to Brother, just a little embarassing though, ya know!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes, your timing sucks!
> Just kidding... I am on and off all day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother, I LOVE doin back/delts/traps together. They just kind of feed off of each other, ya know!!! Major pump



I know what you mean     GW is right about keep adding weight to your pullups.   I watched his numbers go up every week!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I know what you mean     GW is right about keep adding weight to your pullups.   I watched his numbers go up every week!!


Will definatly give it a whirl, thanks


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Evening   wish I could get on earlier, but I can't


Yeah.. me either!      TOO darn busy at work!!!  

How are ya today?? Good rest day??


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah.. me either!      TOO darn busy at work!!!
> 
> How are ya today?? Good rest day??


Yes, a rest day, and it's almost gone   
How are you today Beautiful?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yes, a rest day, and it's almost gone
> How are you today Beautiful?


I am good... a little tired today... but fine!!     Work has been sorta annoying, I am a network engineer and the PCs have been very bad lately!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

I hear ya about work, sorry your havin bad times at work  That really makes for a LONG day, and totally zaps your strength


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks JD, workin on it. Trying to get my pullin strength up to snuff now


Your pulling power is no slouch either .


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm going to say good evening today since that's most likely what it will be when you read this! 
Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

Good morning Michael


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya about work, sorry your havin bad times at work  That really makes for a LONG day, and totally zaps your strength


Thanks.. today was a bit better.. servers crashed in the am , but pm was quiet!!       How are your leggies??


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

BTW I should have guessed your name was Michael....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

*TODAY-REP RANGE*

*LEG DAY*
*SQUATS*-365x10,375x8,385x6
*LEG EXTENSIONS*-135x12,135x12
*SINGLE LEG PRESS*-125x15,125x15
*SLDL's*-255x8,255x8
*LYING LEG CURLS*-120x10,120x8
*SINGLE LEG CURLS*-45x12,45x8

*W/O TIME*:52 MINUTES

Didn't really know what kind of a W/O I'd have today   Was really tired. (My LilBit is sick again, and she wants no-one but Daddy when she is sick) So I didn't get good sleep, and a ruff day at work, so I was very nervous about my performance. But after I loaded the bar and got under it, I felt a rush of adrenalin, and went from there. Not too shabby I guess


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Your pulling power is no slouch either .


Thanks JD, I'm definatly tryin. You guys help me alot!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm going to say good evening today since that's most likely what it will be when you read this!
> Hope you had a great day!!!


   My day is great now!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Michael


Good Evening Jeni   I can't get on till late, so that bites!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks.. today was a bit better.. servers crashed in the am , but pm was quiet!!       How are your leggies??


Oh sure, you must have gave me the bad work day today  
 
Legs are shakin and very weak feeling


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> BTW I should have guessed your name was Michael....


You are the first to relate the two


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You are the first to relate the two


 nope! the first to relate the two publicly. WHen you told me your name yesterday or the other day on my journal, i thought to myself - "ah... archangel, michael... heh... i wonder."


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-REP RANGE*
> 
> *LEG DAY*
> *SQUATS*-365x10,375x8,385x6
> ...


365 x 10 

Insane w/o!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> nope! the first to relate the two publicly. WHen you told me your name yesterday or the other day on my journal, i thought to myself - "ah... archangel, michael... heh... i wonder."


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> 365 x 10
> 
> Insane w/o!!


Thanks Brother!!! Much appreciated


----------



## Yunier (Mar 16, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> 365 x 10
> 
> Insane w/o!!


 I agree. Some freakin impressive squatting man...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> I agree. Some freakin impressive squatting man...


Thank you too Y, very much appreciate that!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Damn nice wo !!!!!

And those are RR squats !! What are you doing on power week ? 400+ ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn nice wo !!!!!
> 
> And those are RR squats !! What are you doing on power week ? 400+ ?




Yeah........what he said ^ !!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy St. Patrick's Day Michael.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Michael--is your little girl feeling better?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn nice wo !!!!!
> 
> And those are RR squats !! What are you doing on power week ? 400+ ?


Thanks again Brother Gary. I actually just broke the 400 barrier a couple of weeks ago on POWER week. I absolutely love the P/RR/S system. I am doing weights I had only thought about doin. (Like 400 pound squats) because of this routine I feel. Thanks again for your kind words of encouragement


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Yeah........what he said ^ !!


Thanks again YM!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Happy St. Patrick's Day Michael.


Happy St. Patricks Day to you also My Lady!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Hi Michael--is your little girl feeling better?


  Kimber, yes she is finally feeling better. She is still pretty clingy to me though. But who am I to complain? She is my heartbeat  
Thanks for asking


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww   Happy Friday Michael


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Michael,
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Michael, what's happening bro? Just dropping in to check on you and say hi


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww   Happy Friday Michael


You too Pretty Woman!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> Have a great weekend.


  You too My Lady!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Michael, what's happening bro? Just dropping in to check on you and say hi


Brother Rock, how are ya? Hope all is okay. I'm here if ya need me    Things are goin pretty good, thanks for droppin in


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

*TODAY-REP RANGE*

*CHEST/BICEPS/TRICEPS*

*CHEST* 
*INCLINE BENCH*-225x8,235x7,245x6
*DIPS*-BWx10,BWx10,BWx10
*INCLINE FLYES*-45x12,45x12
Lightened up on Bench, really concentrating on feeling the muscles work and trying to have perfect form.

*BICEPS*
*SEATED INCLINE HAMMER CURLS*-45x8,45x8
*DB PREACHER CURLS*-30x12,30x12
*ROPE PULLEY CURLS*-45x15,45x12
Again, lightened up, I'm trying to leave ego and really focus on form and feel.

*TRICEPS*
*CG BENCH*-185x8,185x7,185x6
*V-BAR PUSHDOWNS*-75x12,85x12
*DB KICKBACKS*-30x15,30x12
Same as above. I'm hoping this new way will really help me get to the next level!!!

*W/O TIME : 57 MINUTES*

Let me know what you guys think. Am I doing this right now?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Let me know what you guys think. Am I doing this right now?


Never thought you were doing it wrong brotha....   I think at times one should focus on perfect form, but then at other times max power, and using slightly looser form on the last rep or two.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

looking good Angel , but I'm with JD on this one


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks JD and Gary, I very much appreciate the feedback!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 19, 2005)

Haha I like how you say your going light!  Your still crazy strong even going "light".  I know what your saying about going lighter and concentrating on form more.  I may do this eventually, youll have to let me know how you liked it!   

Your incline bench is amazing as usual man!!  Keep it up!

-Jeff.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 19, 2005)

Awesome inclines man!!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 19, 2005)

Awesome inclines is freakin right.! Damn nice stuff bro.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Haha I like how you say your going light!  Your still crazy strong even going "light".  I know what your saying about going lighter and concentrating on form more.  I may do this eventually, youll have to let me know how you liked it!
> 
> Your incline bench is amazing as usual man!!  Keep it up!
> 
> -Jeff.


Thanks Brother Jeff   I really like concentrating on form and feel. Talk about a pump and feeling like your doin somethin  
Hows the weekend?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Awesome inclines man!!


Thanks Brother FUnc17, hows the weekend?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Awesome inclines is freakin right.! Damn nice stuff bro.


Thanks Brother Y, hows your weekend goin?


----------



## Yunier (Mar 19, 2005)

Well I am carbing up and doing it right this time! lol. I am going to do some cardio in a bit and go tanning . And see what else goes on later today...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan. Hope you have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Angel.  Just wanted to pass this along.  My wife and I were looking at your gallery, after I told her about what a great father you are.  She thought LilBit was totally adorable.  It actually brought tears to her eyes, because it reminded her of our "Boo Boo Kitty", when she was that age.  She is 12 now and at the brink of turning into a young woman...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Angel.  Just wanted to pass this along.  My wife and I were looking at your gallery, after I told her about what a great father you are.  She thought LilBit was totally adorable.  It actually brought tears to her eyes, because it reminded her of our "Boo Boo Kitty", when she was that age.  She is 12 now and at the brink of turning into a young woman...


Thanks JD, thats an AWESOME compliment, very much appreciate that!!! I know what you mean, she's 3 goin on 30   Seems like just yesterday My wife and I bringing her home and she'll be 4 in August  

Thanks again so much


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

*TODAY-SHOCK*
*BACK*
*PULLOVERS SUPERSETTED W/ CG PULLUPS*
95x10,BWx3+7 negatives (10 total)
105x10,BWx2+8 negatives (10 total)
*STIFF ARM PUSHDOWNS SUPERSETTED W/ REVERSE GRIP BENT OVER ROWS*
75x10,135x10
75x8,135x10
*CG SEATED ROWS DROPSETS*
170x8,155x8,140x8
Lowering weights and concentrating on strict form and feeling the muscle!!!

*DELTS*
*SEATED SIDE LATERAL SUPERSETTED W/ MACHINE PRESS*
25x10,155x10
30x9,170x10
*DB PRESS SUPERSETTED W/ REAR LATERALS*
50x10,15x10
50x9,15x10
*FACE PULLS DROPSET*
65x8,55x8,45x8
same as above!!!

*TRAPS*
*BB SHRUGS SUPERSETTED W/ UPRIGHT ROWS*
225x10,95x10
225x10,95x10
*DB SHRUGS DROPSET*
75x8,70x8,65x8
Same as above!!!

*W/O TIME : 37 Minutes* 

Not really happy with todays w/o. While I felt like I was using strict form and concentration, something seemed to be missing. Maybe its time for a new program.I Have been talking with P-Funk and have a few ideas. I just might finish out the week with my current routine and after P-Funks approval, possibly start another program!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

How long have you done the P/RR/S wo's ?  You wo looked good to me . WoW  170 x 10 presses is light ? !


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How long have you done the P/RR/S wo's ?  You wo looked good to me . WoW  170 x 10 presses is light ? !


Hey Gary, This is my second go around. Since January this time. And befor I hurt my shoulder in December, about 2 and a half months. Maybe it's just a phase I'm going through. Seems to be going on alot around here   Not completely sure about switching, but leaning pretty heavy on it.

170   .............. for some reason my pushing strength is pretty decent, I couldv'e kept goin but didn't.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, This is my second go around. Since January this time. And befor I hurt my shoulder in December, about 2 and a half months. Maybe it's just a phase I'm going through. Seems to be going on alot around here  Not completely sure about switching, but leaning pretty heavy on it.
> 
> 170  .............. for some reason my pushing strength is pretty decent, I couldv'e kept goin but didn't.


I hear y a. But i will probably go back to P'RR'S next time i do a bulk. I used it on a cut and and my strength just kept increasing. I did 2 cycles maybe 3 . Figured if i made gains on a cut with P/RR/S my gains on a bulk would be incredible . But it will be awhile until i do that .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

I hear ya there. I LOVE this program for the most part. Maybe it is just a phase, not sure. I know I'm using weight I never thought I would before. Oh man...............decisions, decisions


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya there. I LOVE this program for the most part. Maybe it is just a phase, not sure. I know I'm using weight I never thought I would before. Oh man...............decisions, decisions


Hey , give something else a try .  You'll know in short order if it's gonna do anything for you and a change is good once in awhile . Especially if you have Patrick helping ya


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 21, 2005)

AA's definition of light weight is funny  

Great workout bro


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey , give something else a try .  You'll know in short order if it's gonna do anything for you and a change is good once in awhile . Especially if you have Patrick helping ya


Your right Gary, will go for it!!! Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> AA's definition of light weight is funny
> 
> Great workout bro




  your killin me Brother. Thanks for the compliment!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

Good evening.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

Great w/o there buddy but I agree with everyone else, I don't think you know what light weight is  Working with Patrick on a training program is a great idea, he really knows what he's doing


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2005)

I think any program based on micro-periodization works very well .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Guys, I believe I'm gonna do it!!! Just gotta get it right, ya know?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

*TODAY-SHOCK*

*SQUATS ss w/ LEG EXTENSIONS*
365x10,125x10
375x8,130x8
*SINGLE LEG PRESS ss w/ BB LUNGES*
155x10,145x16 (8 each side)
*Ds SINGLE LEG EXTENSIONS*
60x10,50x8 Each leg done seperatly until finished with the dropset
*SLDL's ss w/ LYING LEG CURLS*
235x10,110x10
245x10,115x8
*Ds SINGLE LEG CURLS*
50x8,40x8 Again, each leg done seperatly until finished with the dropset

*W/O TIME : 34 minutes*

Over all a pretty good w/o I guess


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice SHOCK workout!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2005)

Man, your leg workouts blow me away.  Keep it going brotha!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice SHOCK workout!!


Thanks YM, thinkin about switchein to a routine similar to yours. How do you split it up and what days?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Man, your leg workouts blow me away.  Keep it going brotha!


Thank you JD!!! I very much appreciate that. Saw some smilies and instantly thought of you. Here they are :


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks YM, thinkin about switchein to a routine similar to yours. How do you split it up and what days?



Here's how I started.   On upper body days I alternate a push exercise then a pull then a push ... and so on.

Day 1
UPPER #1 (Horizontal Push and Pull)
HS Incline Bench
Dip 
Fly
CG Press

DB Row
T-Bar Row
Cable Row
Reverse Fly

Day 2
LOWER #1 (Quad Dominated)
Squat
Lunge
Extention
Press
Bosu Ball Squat
Toe Squat

Day 3 OFF

Day 4
UPPER #2 (Vertical Push and Pull)
MP Press
Front/side Raise
Upright Row
Shrug

Pullup
Chinup
Supinate Grip

Day 5
LOWER #2 (Hip Dominated)
Sumo Style
SLDL
Deadlift
Leg Curl
Swiss Ball Ham Curl

Day 6 and 7 OFF


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Heavy leggies... made me sleepy just reading those numbers!   
Looking great Michael, how's life?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

Brother YM, thanks for that info. Very Interesting. Will be finalizing a new routine by this weekend, and starting it up next Monday. Not sure if I'll be doing the 2 day splits like you, or a whole body w/o yet. Too many decisions !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Heavy leggies... made me sleepy just reading those numbers!
> Looking great Michael, how's life?


Thats not heavy, I've seen your LEG days, now thats *HEAVY*   Thanks for the positive feedback, I need it and very much appreciate it   Life is good, Work sucks, but I'm still healthy and 6 feet above ground, so that should count for somethin, right!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Had one of the worst days possible at work. Had to skip my w/o because I just didn't have the drive or desire to do it. Was totally zapped from my day!!! Starting up a new program next Monday, Not sure what yet, but a new one none the less.


----------



## Du (Mar 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> http://www.imageshack.us/ Starting up a new program next Monday, Not sure what yet, but a new one none the less.


 


Any ideas at all?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Any ideas at all?


   
Maybe a 3 day a week whole body routine, or an Upper/Lower M,Tu,Th,Fr routine!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Decided on the Full Body 3 days a week routine. Thanks P-Funk!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Decided on the Full Body 3 days a week routine. Thanks P-Funk!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your lousy day at work.  We all have days like that time to time.

Best of luck on the new program.  Sounds like a winner.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Decided on the Full Body 3 days a week routine. Thanks P-Funk!!!



Sweet... good luck with that Michael.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Decided on the Full Body 3 days a week routine. Thanks P-Funk!!!


 You're gonna like this a LOT.   Good luck!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


Thanks Gary, looks like we both are starting something new!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your lousy day at work.  We all have days like that time to time.
> 
> Best of luck on the new program.  Sounds like a winner.


Thanks JD, yeah, we do unfortunatly  I feel like I still should have worked out though, and that just added to my frustration. But now I will be ready to attack it on Monday


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sweet... good luck with that Michael.


Thank you Gorgeous!!! I appreciate that


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You're gonna like this a LOT.   Good luck!


Thanks Ivy, I'm lookin forward to it   
By the way, I like your new Avi, looks awesome!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Michael!  

Good luck with your new program!!  AND have a great weekend!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You're gonna like this a LOT.   Good luck!


Yeah.. GG , AVI is COOL!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Michael!
> 
> Good luck with your new program!!  AND have a great weekend!!


Thanks Beautiful!!! I appreciate that 
You have a GREAT weekend too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is the plan for my new routine :
3 day Whole body w/o
6 exercises each day-
4 compound movements and 2 single joint movements
Will be alternating these 2 w/o's for now
*A*
Incline BB Bench
Pullups
Upright Rows
Squats
BB Curls (Still Flex style)
Skullcrushers

*B*
Dips (For Chest)
Bent-Over-Rows
Military Press
Deads
Hammer Curls
Pressdowns

Let me know what you guys think!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

Happy Easter EVE!  :bounce:


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Here is the plan for my new routine :
> 3 day Whole body w/o
> 6 exercises each day-
> 4 compound movements and 2 single joint movements
> ...




i like it.  there are also rules for reps and sets etc....the only thing I would say is pay tribute to the creator of the program.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i like it.  there are also rules for reps and sets etc....the only thing I would say is pay tribute to the creator of the program.




 I got the information from P-Funk, Thank you so much for your help and dealing with my endless supply of questions!!!
The routine is from : Chad Waterbury!!! In his article, he outlines rest intervals,sets,reps and everything!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I got the information from P-Funk, Thank you so much for your help and dealing with my endless supply of questions!!!
> The routine is from : Chad Waterbury!!! In his article, he outlines rest intervals,sets,reps and everything!!!




I read an article about Waterbury the other day....He does some 'interesting' routines.   I like yours BTW


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I read an article about Waterbury the other day....He does some 'interesting' routines.   I like yours BTW


Thanks Brother YM!!! I really like this one too, pretty interesting routine


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2005)

waterbury is one smart dude.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> waterbury is one smart dude.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 26, 2005)

AA, good luck with new routine bro!! I'm sure you'll progress just as you've have, and with your legs, you'll be squatting a house (literally) in no time


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 27, 2005)

Good luck on this new program, looks interesting. Let me know how you like it


----------



## BritChick (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy Easter.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> AA, good luck with new routine bro!! I'm sure you'll progress just as you've have, and with your legs, you'll be squatting a house (literally) in no time


Thanks Brother, I hope to progress, but not sure about the house part


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good luck on this new program, looks interesting. Let me know how you like it


Thank you Rock, I sure will let ya know how I like it!!! Hows it goin for you?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Happy Easter.




 Happy Easter to you too!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 27, 2005)

I want your smilies.. they are great!!!!!


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2005)

Hope you had a nice Easter, brotha


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2005)

dude, changing again?  You're making it hard for us mortals to keep up!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I want your smilies.. they are great!!!!!




 Do ya now!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Hope you had a nice Easter, brotha


  Had an awesome one, thank you. Hope yours was GREAT too Brother!!!


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

Lets see this new WO!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> dude, changing again?  You're making it hard for us mortals to keep up!




 Yes Sir, changing again. Trying to keep the old muscles from adapting, ya know!!! You...............A Mortal..................  



  Thanks for the words of encouragement!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

New Routine, I took it upon myself to *CUT* the weight since I'm trying a new routine. I really want to concentrate on FORM, FORM, and feeling the muscles work. Oh 1 more thing, did I mention *FORM*?

I am alternating 2 routines for the next 2 weeks.

*ROUTINE A*
*TODAY-60 second rest intervals for everything*

*SQUATS*
365x5
370x5
375x5
All done with proper form, and just below parallel
I thought I was going to 

 I never knew how fast 60 seconds could be!!!  

*CG PULLUPS*
BWx5 (4 on my own, 1 negative)
BWx5 (3 on my own, 2 negatives)
BWx5 (3 on my own, 2 negatives)
 Still a weakling on these, but I'm tryin!!!  

*INCLINE BB BENCH*
225x5
245x5
265x5
Felt suprisingly strong on these considering it was my 3rd. exercise, and after SQUATS!!!  

*UPRIGHT ROWS*
135x5
140x5
145x5
I guess this is okay, not sure  

*BB CURLS (Flex Style)*
95x5
95x5
100x5
FLEX style baby, nothin else will do!!!   

*STRAIGHT-BAR SKULLCRUSHERS*
95x5
105x5
115x5
I was suprised in my Tricep strength, might not be anything to most, but I was happy!!!  

*W/O TIME : 24 minutes*

Felt like I was taking forever actually, was pleasently suprised when I looked at my stop watch and saw the time.
 P-Funk, let me know If I'm doin this correctly please!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice wo Angel  

What kind of RI's were you doing ?  Well your upright rows look okay to me  115 lb skullcrushers !  You wimp !!! LOL   My elbows would hurt for a week ifi tried that , plus I would probably crush my skull !! 

24 minutes !  so it only took you about 10 minutes actual work time . WOW !! You are an animal


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

i like it.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Angel
> 
> What kind of RI's were you doing ?  Well your upright rows look okay to me  115 lb skullcrushers !  You wimp !!! LOL   My elbows would hurt for a week ifi tried that , plus I would probably crush my skull !!
> 
> 24 minutes !  so it only took you about 10 minutes actual work time . WOW !! You are an animal


Thanks Gary!!! 
 I believe you are the Animal though!!! That was a great w/o yourself Brother


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i like it.


Sweet, thanks!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> New Routine, I took it upon myself to *CUT* the weight since I'm trying a new routine. I really want to concentrate on FORM, FORM, and feeling the muscles work. Oh 1 more thing, did I mention *FORM*?
> 
> I am alternating 2 routines for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Now THAT was a killer workout!  No comment except for Holy Cow.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Now THAT was a killer workout!  No comment except for Holy Cow.


Thanks JD, I really appreciate that!!!


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

Damn boss. 24 min? All those lifts? Thats like a 24 min sprint. Nice work.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2005)

18 sets in 24 minutes   
I like the new routine


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Damn boss. 24 min? All those lifts? Thats like a 24 min sprint. Nice work.


I was shocked too, Thanks Brother Du!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 18 sets in 24 minutes
> I like the new routine


Thanks Brother YM, I like it too!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow, looks real good AA, nice. I suck at pullups also


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Wow, looks real good AA, nice. I suck at pullups also


Thanks Brother!!! We can start the "I suck at pullups club"


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother!!! We can start the "I suck at pullups club"


 
Put me down as a charter member.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 29, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Brother, welcome to my neck of the woods, glad your here!!!
Whoo Hoo 4 strong!!! *I.S.A.P.C.*


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *I.S.A.P.C.*


Whats that mean?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

I
Suck
At
Pullups
Club


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I
> Suck
> At
> Pullups
> Club


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

What are you guys gonna do when in a month you are all doing weighted pull ups ?  Join YM & NT's club ?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What are you guys gonna do when in a month you are all doing weighted pull ups ?  Join YM & NT's club ?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> We can start the "I suck at pullups club"



Can I join?   
Hi Michael thanks for the latest smilie.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Can I join?
> Hi Michael thanks for the latest smilie.


Sure can!!!  
Your welcome!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

*TODAY*-*TOTAL BODY*
All rest intervals are at 90 seconds

*DIPS*
Bw+25x8
Bw+25x8
Bw+25x8
Nice stretch on these!!!

*DEADLIFTS*
275x8
275x8
295x8
No straps or hooks, trying to do this right!!!

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*
155x8
155x8
185x8
These felt real good, nice and slow and great form according to my Dad (training partner)

*BENT-OVER ROWS* w/Reverse grip (Palms facing away from me)
135x8
155x8
165x8
Again, nice stretch and really felt my lats pulling the weight!!!

*V-BAR PUSHDOWNS*
75x8
85x8
85x8
Went really slow and MADE the tri's do the work!!!

*SEATED INCLINE "FLEX" HAMMER CURLS* Only Flex style will do!!!
35x8
35x8
35x8
Bi's where on FIRE!!!

*W/O time : 35 Minutes*

Really concentrated on FORM, and Mind to Muscle!!! Lowering all weight to really focus on doing correct form and muscle contraction!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

*Nice wo !!*

That must of been intense , way to go Angel


----------



## KarlW (Mar 30, 2005)

Man that's one hell of a workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks Gary and Karl, I very much appreciate that!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *DEADLIFTS*
> 275x8
> 275x8
> 295x8
> No straps or hooks, trying to do this right!!!


As usual, solid workout Angel .  What do you mean by hooks?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

Good morning 

How's Lilbit??


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 1, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> As usual, solid workout Angel .  What do you mean by hooks?


I use hooks!!      There would be no way I could deadlift the weight I use without them...  Oh well.  
Awesome deads!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY*-*TOTAL BODY*
> All rest intervals are at 90 seconds
> 
> *DIPS*
> ...





good workout.  I like the deadlifting without straps.


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice workout man!!! Dude your a machine... is your dad about the same strength level as you?  Cause that would make two mules!!  

Im FINALLY back.

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

*TODAY-120 seconds rest in between all sets*

*BACK*
*CG PULLUPS*
Bwx15 (4 + 11 negatives)
Bwx15 (4 + 11 negatives)
These things just absolutley KILL me. But I'm sticking with 'em. I WILL DO IT!!!

*CHEST*
*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*
185x15
185x15
Really focused on proper form, and feeling the pecs do the work.

*LEGS*
*SQUATS*
225x15
225x15
Should have probably went a little heavier, but wanted to make sure I nailed perfect form!!!

*DELTS*
*UPRIGHT ROWS*
95x15
95x15
Really felt these in my delts and traps. Felt like they where on fire!!!

*BICEPS*
*BB "FLEX" CURLS*
65x15
55x15
OMG!!! My Bi's where ready to explode. Kept strict form and MADE the Biceps WORK!!!

*TRICEPS*
*SKULLCRUSHERS*
65x15
65x15
Felt like I was about to actually crush my skull on the last few reps!!!

*W/O time : 31 minutes*


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> As usual, solid workout Angel .  What do you mean by hooks?


Thanks JD, I really appreciate the encouragement!!!
They are wrist wraps with velcro closings, that get really tight and have 2 hooks sewed into them that fit just on the outside of your grip!!!
But I refuse to use them now, after reading PreMiers and P-Funks journals, I decided to go at it Raw, as they say


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-120 seconds rest in between all sets*
> 
> *BACK*
> *CG PULLUPS*
> ...


Awesome w/o man your incline bench is HUGE!!! all that in 31 mins!?!?!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> How's Lilbit??


Hey Pretty Woman  
LilBit is doing great, pinging nicely off the walls thanks to her Easter candy   , Thanks for askin!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I use hooks!!      There would be no way I could deadlift the weight I use without them...  Oh well.
> Awesome deads!!!


Hey Beautiful, I used to use them, but recently decided to not use them  
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good workout.  I like the deadlifting without straps.


Thanks P-Funk, I really appreciate that coming from you, and thanks again for your help on the new routine!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Nice workout man!!! Dude your a machine... is your dad about the same strength level as you?  Cause that would make two mules!!
> 
> Im FINALLY back.
> 
> -Jeff.


Thanks Brother Jeff!!!
 Not sure about the machine part 



No, we are not really on the same level, but we still help push each other. I think he pushes me harder though  

Glad your back Brother !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o man your incline bench is HUGE!!! all that in 31 mins!?!?!


Thanks Brother FUnc, yes sir, 31 minutes and I thought I was going to


----------



## KarlW (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Arch, unbelievable workout man.

Anyone who poo poos full body workouts need only look at you to stand corrected.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Hey Arch, unbelievable workout man.
> 
> Anyone who poo poos full body workouts need only look at you to stand corrected.


Thank you Brother Karl!!! I agree on full body w/o's, they are an incredible way to w/o, as long as you set it up right!!! Thanks to P-Funk, I think I did.
Thanks again for your compliment, I really appreciate it


----------



## Du (Apr 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-120 seconds rest in between all sets*
> 
> *BACK*
> *CG PULLUPS*
> ...


Another all-out sprint. Im impressed. Nice work there Arch.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Du, much appreciated!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

*TODAY - 60 second rest in between super-sets of antagonistic Bp's*

*DIPS and BENT OVER ROWS*
35+Bwx5,165x8 (60 seconds rest)
35+Bwx5,175x5 (60 seconds rest)
35+Bwx5,185x5 (Went to next exercises, tried to have set up beforehand, but sometimes it wasn't)

All done with good form and total focus on Muscle being worked  

*DEADLIFTS w/shrugs and SEATED MILITARY PRESS*
305x5,185x5 (60 seconds rest)
305x5,185x5 (60 seconds rest)
305x5,185x5 (Moved on to next exercises)

Really focusing on Mind to Muscle connection. Threw in shrugs at the end of each rep on Deads, just because I miss them   Also *NO*  straps or hooks  

*SEATED INCLINE HAMMER CURLS and V-BAR PUSHDOWNS*
40x5,95x5 (60 seconds rest)
45x5,105x5 (60 seconds rest)
45x5,105x5

My Bi's and Tri's where so FRIED!!!  

*W/O TIME : 31 minutes*


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

Cool Workout ! Especially the giant set  

Mr. Intensity


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Go Arch....!! I was gonna ask how your training was going but it looks to me like your smashin it


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Gary and Riss, I look forward to the feedback and appreciate the compliments!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW!!  That was some wo!!        You are an animal!!   GRRRRR!!    

Does your wife lift with you?


----------



## Du (Apr 4, 2005)

Really nice last WO. How was your stomach after this?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY - 60 second rest in between super-sets of antagonistic Bp's*
> 
> *DIPS and BENT OVER ROWS*
> 35+Bwx5,165x8 (60 seconds rest)
> ...






now that is a p-funk type workout.....lol

nice job!!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 4, 2005)

Workouts look freaking exhausting!!! Nice work.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> WOW!!  That was some wo!!        You are an animal!!   GRRRRR!!
> 
> Does your wife lift with you?


   I can only dream of becoming an animal!!!
 No, I lift alone, she isn't in to the whole workin out scene!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Really nice last WO. How was your stomach after this?


Thanks Brother Du, for some reason, during I am mostly fine. Pretty focused and intent, than all of a sudden it hits me like a tone of bricks...............  


 
I get real shaky and weak after a w/o.


----------



## Du (Apr 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I can only dream of becoming an animal!!!
> No, I lift alone, she isn't in to the whole workin out scene!!!


Its better that way.... they seem to be distracting during intense workouts.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> now that is a p-funk type workout.....lol
> 
> nice job!!


Thank you P-Funk, I really appreciate that from you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Its better that way.... they seem to be distracting during intense workouts.


Agreed, but its hard on the willpower sometimes


----------



## KarlW (Apr 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Agreed, but its hard on the willpower sometimes


I wholeheartedly agree.

Your workouts kill me just reading them.

Deadlifts followed by M presses, is that because shoulders are antagonist to traps?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> Your workouts kill me just reading them.
> 
> Deadlifts followed by M presses, is that because shoulders are antagonist to traps?


It's so hard sometimes to eat right, when they are eating Krispy Kremes, ya know!!!  
Thanks Brother Karl, your w/o's are right up there too Brother!!!

Not sure, just didn't really have another muscle group to pair with delts


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I can only dream of becoming an animal!!!
> No, I lift alone, she isn't in to the whole workin out scene!!!


I hear ya... Chris actually hates the gym, he likes lifting at home, but he goes with me since I need to go to the gym, not motivated unless I leave home.

YOU ARE AN ANIMAL!!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 5, 2005)

Good evening... did I hear you mention Krispy Kremes??! MMMMM
It is fun to have a partner you can lift with but realistically I don't think it is very often a good match, heck it's hard to find a good training partner period, let alone one you are in a relationship with.
I'm lucky I met Rod through the gym and we became training partners before anything else... we just clicked that way first, we are both very competitive and will push the crap out of each other before letting the other quit... it's makes for some good training sessions, oh and the occasional injury! lol (Remembering the time I was competing with him on bench dips with 65lbs on my lap... it was at that point that my sternum cracked!   )
How are ya doing?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I hear ya... Chris actually hates the gym, he likes lifting at home, but he goes with me since I need to go to the gym, not motivated unless I leave home.
> 
> YOU ARE AN ANIMAL!!


  



Beautiful!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good evening... did I hear you mention Krispy Kremes??! MMMMM
> It is fun to have a partner you can lift with but realistically I don't think it is very often a good match, heck it's hard to find a good training partner period, let alone one you are in a relationship with.
> I'm lucky I met Rod through the gym and we became training partners before anything else... we just clicked that way first, we are both very competitive and will push the crap out of each other before letting the other quit... it's makes for some good training sessions, oh and the occasional injury! lol (Remembering the time I was competing with him on bench dips with 65lbs on my lap... it was at that point that my sternum cracked!   )
> How are ya doing?


  Yes Gorgeous, I said Krispy Kremes!!!  
My lifting Partner (My Dad) and I are not very close lifting wise, but we still help push each other ALOT!!! He pushes me harder though, I think!!!  
So I totally agree that it's hard to find a good training partner, I just so happened to luck out


----------



## BritChick (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot you train with your Dad... that's very cool!   
Taryn is already asking me when she can train with me. lol


----------



## KarlW (Apr 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It's so hard sometimes to eat right, when they are eating Krispy Kremes, ya know!!!


I don't mind that so much actually, it's more the logistics of shopping/preparation and cooking. It would just be easier if we ate the same foods. Then I look at it from her point of view; If she went on some weird diet (not that BB diets are) and I didn't like it I probably wouldn't join in either.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Not sure, just didn't really have another muscle group to pair with delts


Yeah, what's antagonist to delts? I always wonder that.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot you train with your Dad... that's very cool!
> Taryn is already asking me when she can train with me. lol


Thats so cool, I think about training with LilBit sometimes. Arent Children just the best gift ever!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> I don't mind that so much actually, it's more the logistics of shopping/preparation and cooking. It would just be easier if we ate the same foods. Then I look at it from her point of view; If she went on some weird diet (not that BB diets are) and I didn't like it I probably wouldn't join in either.


 
Your definatly right there Brother!!!


			
				KarlW said:
			
		

> Yeah, what's antagonist to delts? I always wonder that.


Thats a good question


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

*TODAY-90 second rest intervals between antagonistic bodyparts again*

*CG PULLUPS and INCLINE BB BENCH PRESS*
BWx8 (4 and 4 negatives),205x8 (90 second rest)
BWx8 (4 and 4 negatives),205x8 (90 second rest)
BWx8 (3 and 5 negatives),205x8 (moved on to next exercise)
Really getting upset with these darn pullups, just gotta keep tryin 



*SQUATS and UPRIGHT ROWS*
365x8,115x8 (90 second rest)
365x8,115x8 (90 second rest)
365x8,115x8 (moved on to next exercise)
Form started to slip on the last 2 reps of the last set of squats, lost concentration due to my Father taking it upon himself to break out in song "Eye of The Tiger". He said he thought it would help keep me intense and motivated!!! 



*SKULLCRUSHERS and BB "FLEX" CURLS*
115x8,75x8 (90 second rest)
115x8,75x8 (90 second rest)
115x8,75x8 (DONE, Thank GOD!!!)
Really squeezed my tri's and bi's for each rep, the felt like they where going to explode, sure wish they could feel like that ALL the time 



Realy trying to stick with weights that keep me totally focused on the muscle working. 

*TOTAL W/O TIME : 31 minutes*


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

great workout.  any changes in your body?  composition or muscularity?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

obviously your overall conditioning has probably improved if anything.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Both have actually, I know its only been a couple of weeks, but I really think I'm seeing some new growth, is that possible?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Both have actually, I know its only been a couple of weeks, but I really think I'm seeing some new growth, is that possible?




defenitly possible.  you were stuck in the same routine and training the same way for to long.  once you get out of that box you can really see some new growth occur.  that is why i change my program so frequently and periodize my workouts.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice wo Angel  

And Rock calls me the super set king . LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> defenitly possible.  you were stuck in the same routine and training the same way for to long.  once you get out of that box you can really see some new growth occur.  that is why i change my program so frequently and periodize my workouts.


  Makes sense to me!!! I really like this routine ALOT. It's quick paced and SO intense!!! Thanks again for helping me out


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Angel
> 
> And Rock calls me the super set king . LOL


  Thanks Brother Gary!!!
 You are that my Brother!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Yeah, what's antagonist to delts? I always wonder that.


The delts are antagonist to the lats if that helps any this late.

Just figured I'd stop by bud...workouts look awsome!  Wish I could have stopped in sooner been busy.  I'll def be following along more often now that I have some free time.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> The delts are antagonist to the lats if that helps any this late.
> 
> Just figured I'd stop by bud...workouts look awsome!  Wish I could have stopped in sooner been busy.  I'll def be following along more often now that I have some free time.


Thats good to know!!!
Glad to have ya here, stop by anythime, Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-90 second rest intervals between antagonistic bodyparts again*
> 
> *CG PULLUPS and INCLINE BB BENCH PRESS*
> BWx8 (4 and 4 negatives),205x8 (90 second rest)
> ...


Awesome w/o, I musta missed this! When I was doing all Supersets I loved it! Especially Bi's and Tri's. 

When supersetting for shoulders I would do like-
DB MP and then Upright Rows
Side laterals ss w/ Reverse Pec dec. 

I could be very wrong but I just kinda assumed the delts were a bit antogonistic to each other


----------



## Du (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> defenitly possible.


Oxymoron?  





Good lifts boss, looks like youre gettin better at the chinups.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-90 second rest intervals between antagonistic bodyparts again*
> 
> *CG PULLUPS and INCLINE BB BENCH PRESS*
> BWx8 (4 and 4 negatives),205x8 (90 second rest)
> ...


31 minutes>?!?!?   It would take me 31 minutes just to put all that weight on the bar!!! good job man, huge squats!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I could be very wrong but I just kinda assumed the delts were a bit antogonistic to each other


Antagonistic muscle are the opposite muscle.  A muscle never pushes it only pulls...so when you do like a db curl the bi pulls it up then the tri pulls it back down.  So one delt couldn't do the opposite of the other delt b/c its on the other side of the body.


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice workout... once again when I come by Angel is just destroying everything he lifts.  Big numbers man.  Especially those squats!!! 

Keep kickin' it.

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

*Rock* Thanks Brother, I like supersets ALOT too!!! Nothing like a intense yet quick w/o that leaves you pumped and feeling like you did something!!!  

*Du* Thanks Brother, I'm getting better little by little, baby steps I guess   

*FUnc17*  Yeah right, I've seen your w/o's there Brother!!!

*Jeff* Thanks Brother, I'm definatly tryin


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

*TODAY-120 second rest in between antagonistic supersets*

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS with DEADLIFTS w/Shrugs after each rep*
135x15,225x15/15 (no straps, hooks, or gloves even)120 second rest
135x15,225x15/15

*BENT OVER ROWS with DIPS*
135x15,Bwx15 (120 second rest)
135x15,Bwx15 (10 + 5 negatives)

*SEATED INCLINE HAMMER CURLS with V-BAR PUSHDOWNS*
25x15,65x15 (120 second rest)
25x15,65x15

*W/O TIME : 18 minutes*

I LOVE this fullbody routine. The next 2 weeks will be two different alternating routines. Not sure what yet, but I honestly cant wait!!! 

On a different note, I darn near   today. Especially after the Deads/shrugs, I was SO nauseas. Fought it back and kept goin though, not sure how, but I did  

Weights are light enough to where I can totally concentrate on the muscle working. I am going to do this right now!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow thats a hell of a workout...and in under 20 minutes damn!  You musta been pumped!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice wo Angel !!  
You just keep getting better evry time    I change my mind , I wouldn't want to wo with you . LOL  I would want to live a little while longer . LOL 

Great Job


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

*Brother Bolt*- Thanks for the words of encouragement, Yes sir, I was pumped. I really do like this FullBody routine, really get ALOT done rather quickly!!!

*Brother Gary*- Thank you too so much, I'm honestly tryin. I'm training for next years Show-Me's in May. So I'm givin it everything I got!!! Your'e w/o's are very intense too Brother. Your'e a BIG reason I push myself, thanks for the encouraging words!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, If you are competing next year I will give it my best to at least come and watch


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well, If you are competing next year I will give it my best to at least come and watch


That would be Awesome !!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

THAT is a SICK w/o buddy! Awesome job. Reg Deads make me wanna throw-up. Forget about SS them with something!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> The delts are antagonist to the lats if that helps any this late.


Hey... i was gonna say that.....
Nice wo's Arch  You no longer P/RR/S'r?? Doin some funky stuff hey??


----------



## Du (Apr 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That would be Awesome !!!


Come out east and compete in NYC.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

*Rock*-I hear ya Brother, I felt like I was going to puke. Got real shaky and cold just after my last set of 'em. Thanks for the words of encouragement!!!

*Rissole*-Thanks to you too Brother, no I decided to switch it up for a while. Asked P-Funk for some advice and he sent me a bunch of information. This new routine I really like is a bit "Funky" huh!!!

*Du*-Will have to look into that possibility. Always have wanted to go to NYC!!! We'll see, would you be there?


----------



## Du (Apr 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Rock*-I hear ya Brother, I felt like I was going to puke. Got real shaky and cold just after my last set of 'em. Thanks for the words of encouragement!!!
> 
> *Rissole*-Thanks to you too Brother, no I decided to switch it up for a while. Asked P-Funk for some advice and he sent me a bunch of information. This new routine I really like is a bit "Funky" huh!!!
> 
> *Du*-Will have to look into that possibility. Always have wanted to go to NYC!!! We'll see, would you be there?


Id go. I live an hour away, work in a suburb of NYC. Id go


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey... i was gonna say that.....


a little to slow a little to late   

Hell yea arch come do one on the east coast...I'm in jersey only a stones throw away from NYC.  I'd go in a heart beat.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

*Brother Bolt and Brother Du* - I will definatly give it some serious thought. I'm dedicating myself to total commitment!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is what I've come up with for the next 2 weeks. I will be alternating these 2 routines. Let me know what you think!!!

*ROUTINE A*
Dips
Military Presses
CG Pullups (reverse grip)
Squats
Preacher Curls
V-Bar Pushdowns

*ROUTINE B*
Flat Bench
Bent-Over Rows
Upright Rows
Deadlifts w/shrugs (I Miss shrugs so I'll throw 'em in after each rep)
Standing Alternating DB Curls
Skullcrushers

Please let me know what you all think, also........... What are your honest opinion about straight-bar pullovers. Are they really good or a waste of time, and should they be done with straight arms or bent arms?
Thank you all


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2005)

Looks good to me buddy. How often will you be doing these? I think BB pullovers and DB are great and under-rated. I can't do them however  Bend your arms a bit!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks good to me buddy. How often will you be doing these? I think BB pullovers and DB are great and under-rated. I can't do them however  Bend your arms a bit!


Still on the M-W-F routine.
So it would look like this :
M-A
W-B
F-A
M-B
W-A
F-B
That way both routines get worked 3 times, make sense?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Still on the M-W-F routine.
> So it would look like this :
> M-A
> W-B
> ...


Makes perfect sense  How close to failure you planning to go?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Makes perfect sense  How close to failure you planning to go?


The last 2 reps are usually pretty hard, not failure hard, but REAL hard   I have lightened up on the weights so I can concentrate more on form, feel, and mind-muscle connection!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> The last 2 reps are usually pretty hard, not failure hard, but REAL hard   I have lightened up on the weights so I can concentrate more on form, feel, and mind-muscle connection!!!


Sounds good. I'm doing that with a few exercises also. I'm toying with trying P/RR/S again.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2005)

Looks like a good routine.  I was thinking theres alot of anterior work but then realized you had the cable rows and the b/o rows so I guess that will hit the posterior enough.  Just concentrate on good form or else it may become unbalanced.

As for pullovers...I love em.  I always used a DB.  I like to get a good ROM though...just food for thought.

Rock p/rr/s


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I'm doing that with a few exercises also. *I'm toying with trying P/RR/S again.*


Me Too !!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 10, 2005)

More P/RR/S groupies!!!      

Hey Angel!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

*ROCK*- Go for it, I really enjoed the P/RR/S routine. Was just lookin for somethin a little bit different at this stage, ya know?

*BOLT*- I was worried about that, what do you suggest I plug in place? I need 4 compound movements and 2 single joint movements!!!

*GARY*- Go for it. Of course you seem to excel at whatever routine you take on!!!

*SAPPHIRE*- Hello Beautiful, hows it goin?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Here is what I've come up with for the next 2 weeks. I will be alternating these 2 routines. Let me know what you think!!!
> 
> *ROUTINE A*
> Dips
> ...






looks okay.  Any idea on volume (sets, rep ranges)?

Pull overs are awesome.  I like doing them with a DB because BB kills my elbows though.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm following the layout in that article of his you sent me. This week is like this :
Mon-Sets 4 / Reps 5 / Rest 60 seconds
Wed-Sets 4 / Reps 8 / Rest 90 seconds
Fri-Sets 3 / reps 15 / Rest 120 seconds
The next week, same parameters, but use antagonistic training for all of them
Does that make sense?

Also, where should I plug in Pullovers?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm following the layout in that article of his you sent me. This week is like this :
> Mon-Sets 4 / Reps 5 / Rest 60 seconds
> Wed-Sets 4 / Reps 8 / Rest 90 seconds
> Fri-Sets 3 / reps 15 / Rest 120 seconds
> ...



you mean use the antagonist as a superset right?  If so, yea that makes sense and yea, that makes for a really hard workout!!

pullovers can go on either day really.  they are a pretty fundemental exercises.  maybe on day "a" since you are are doing skull crushers on day "b" and that can be a lot on the elbow.  For your antagonist super set, since hte concentric of a pullover is shoulder extension, you can go with something like front raises (shoulder flexion).

Also, you may want to take out upright rows since you are doing shrugs (just my opinioin) since those will take care of your traps (esp, if you are deadlifting and shrugging!!).  Maybe you can switch those for some auxiliary rear delt work (bent over laterals, rev. peck deck, face pulls)??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you mean use the antagonist as a superset right?  If so, yea that makes sense and yea, that makes for a really hard workout!!


Yes, as a superset, and yes it makes for one helluva w/o!!! 
Re-doing my routine, will post when done if you don't mind lookin at it


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

Havin a little trouble with this, as I have to use 4 compound exercises and only 2 single movements!!!
What about his -
*A*
Dips
Pullovers
Military Press
Squats
Preacher Curls
V-Bar pushdowns

*B*
Flat Bench
Bent-Over Rows
Face Pulls
Deads W/Shrugs
Standing Alternating curls
Skullcrushers

And as far as antagonistic Ssets. I just used like this :
Chest/Back
Delts/Legs (Also plug in Deads here on the alternate routine)
Bi's/Tri's

Is that okay?
Also, I start each w/o with a different Bp, so as not to do the same routine in the same order twice. Hope I'm making sense???


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2005)

Pullovers are a single joint exericise.  I would have kept the pull ups instead.  You need somesort of compound pulling exercise in that workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Pullovers are a single joint exericise.  I would have kept the pull ups instead.  You need somesort of compound pulling exercise in that workout.


Okay, I'll just put Pullups back in then   Everything elso okay though?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2005)

yes


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes


Thank you, can't wait for those pics!!! What do you have like 6 weeks now?


----------



## BritChick (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Michael   
How was your weekend?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you, can't wait for those pics!!! What do you have like 6 weeks now?



7


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

*BRIT*- Hey Gorgeous, My weekend was awesome. The usual, several tea parties all during either "Petes Dragon" or "Milo and Otis" LOL!!! How was yours, and how are the dogs coming along?

*P-Funk*- 

 I mustv'e miscounted!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey sorry late to respond.  That split looks sweet.  

Pullovers are awesome in my opinion, but I agree with P-Funk keep the chins.  

Your a stud.

-Jeff.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *BRIT*- Hey Gorgeous, My weekend was awesome. The usual, several tea parties all during either "Petes Dragon" or "Milo and Otis" LOL!!! How was yours, and how are the dogs coming along?



Awww... that's too cute, she'll remember all of the time you spent with her when she grows up and I'm sure you'll have a very close bond, you're a very cool daddy!   
As for my 'kids' (the furry kind) they are doing awesome, Treacle is now 'cockroaching' (rolling on her back) whenever I walk by trying to get tummy rubs and Nitro is a kissing fiend, they've both adjusted very well and we got to see them run off leash yesterday in an enclosed area, very, very cool... I'm totally smitten with these doggies... I love them to pieces.


----------



## KarlW (Apr 11, 2005)

On the subject of dogs, if yall don't mind...........our dog stayed with mum and dad for the weekend because we had some painting of the house to get done. Anyway, it was the first time in 15 months (she is now 18 months old) that she has not spent a night us. I've grown closer to her than I could have ever imagined, which became evident when I walked in the door after dropping her off (about an hours drive) and hugged my wife with a tear in my eye. She's back now so everything feels normal again.


----------



## Flex (Apr 11, 2005)

AA, a.k.a. Angels Anonymous, 

GREAT lookin' wo's, bro!   Keep it up  

2 things i'm noticin' are the no straps and the low rest time. I tend not to use straps, except on heavy ass deadlifts, but it's great you're getting that grip strength/forearm size up. 

I also like the short rest times. I think i'ma give it a try sometime. Although on legs, i might just die


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Heya bud...sorry was workin all weekend and couldn't get in here!  Looks like pat helped ya out fine though heh!  Looks like a solid w/o plan there!!  Hope ya have some fun with it.

Off to catch up on all the other journals...be back later!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

*JEFF*-Stud? Not sure about that one   Just tryin to hang with your w/o you Beast!!!

*KERRY*- I try to be the best Daddy I can!!! She is definatly my Pride and Joy so I want to spend time with her. She will be 4 in 4 months, and It seems like just yesterday bringing her home from the Hospital   Sounds like your dogs are coming along Great, thats cool!!! Thanks for stoppin by Gorgeous!!!

*KARL*- I hear ya Brother, I had a dog I loved too one time. Unfortunatly he kept biting people and my wife was pregnant, so we had to get rid of him!!!

*FLEX*- Hey Brother, thanks alot!!! I'm tryin, slowly but surely to get where I want to be. Today was really hard with the rest intervals. I'll post in a few!!!

*BOLT*-Thanks for the words of encouragement!!! I really enjoy these FullBody w/o's,check ya later Brother!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

*TODAY-FULLBODY w/60 second rest intervals between sets*

*SQUATS*
365x5 (rest 60 seconds)
365x5 (rest 60 seconds)
370x5 (rest 60 seconds)
370x5  
darn near 



*DIPS*
Bw+35x5 (rest 60 seconds)
Bw+35x5 (rest 60 seconds)
Bw+35x5 (rest 60 seconds)
Bw+35x5 
These really fried my delts, might have to rethink these, I might be going down too far!!!

*CG PULLUPS*
Bwx5 (rest 60 seconds) All reps where me!!! Whoo hoo!!!
Bwx5 (rest 60 seconds) 4 me, 1 negative
Bwx5 (rest 60 seconds) 2 me, 3 negatives
Bwx5  (1 me, 4 negatives, strength just up and went!!!  )

*FACE PULLS*
65x5 (rest 60 seconds)
75x5 (rest 60 seconds)
85x5 (rest 60 seconds)
95x5 
Wasn't sure where to start the weight since it's been forever since I've done these

*V-BAR PUSHDOWNS*
105x5 (rest 60 seconds)
105x5 (rest 60 seconds)
105x5 (rest 60 seconds)
105x5
Really felt these deep down in the Tri's!!!

*PREACHER CURLS*
70x5 (rest 60 seconds)
70x5 (rest 60 seconds)
70x5 (rest 60 seconds)
70x5 
Bi's really felt it!!! I MADE 'Em work  

*W/O TIME : 35 minutes*

This one was a tough one, but I made it


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TODAY-FULLBODY w/60 second rest intervals between sets*
> 
> *SQUATS*
> 365x5 (rest 60 seconds)
> ...


 
*HUGE SQUATS!!! *Great WO man... and all in 35 minutes, only the angel is capable of that


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> *HUGE SQUATS!!! *Great WO man... and all in 35 minutes, only the angel is capable of that


Thanks Brother, but I didn't do it alone!!! Trust me, there was a whole lot of 

 goin on !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

> This one was a tough one, but I made it


Never doubted ya   I knew you could do it


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow man that was one hell of a w/o!  Awsome squating there my friend...heavy weight!   60 sec intervals on squats....I remember those days.  Best I got down to was 30 sec's and that damn near killed me!!  Keep it up your rippin this game apart.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

What a great w/o!!!! And that time is just intense. Awesome job


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

*Brother Gary* - Thanks Brother, I definatly appreciate that!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you, I'm tryin!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you too, I'm really likeing these FullBody routines. Hoping that after my cycle with these, and I go back to regular splits, my body will respond with new growth!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2005)

I see you are still cranking out the awesome workouts Angel.  You da man


----------



## BritChick (Apr 13, 2005)

Morning Michael.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

*Brother JD* - Thanks for the positive feedback!!! I really appreciate it, hows it goin?

*Gorgeous Brit* - Evening to you, how is it goin for you today? Thinking about training for a contest in November, not sure yet!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

*Today - Fullbody with 90 seconds rest intervals*

*Deads w/shrugs after each rep*
305x8 and 8 shrugs (90 second rest)
305x8 and 8 shrugs (90 second rest)
305x6 and 6 shrugs (90 second rest)
305x6 and 6 shrugs

Lost my form and concentration on the 3rd set after the 6th rep, stopped the set short because of bad form. 4th set just lost all strength  

*Flat Bench*
225x8 (rest 90 seconds)
230x8 (rest 90 seconds)
235x6 (rest 90 seconds)
235x6

Lighter weight, concentrated on form, but not happy about it!!! Really felt heavy at times, I felt like I was getting weaker!!!  

*Bent-Over Rows*
185x8 (rest 90 seconds)
185x8 (rest 90 seconds)
185x8 (rest 90 seconds)
185x6

I love how these make my lats and rear delts fry like theres no tomorrow!!!

*DB Presses* similar to Arnolds, but only rotating them half way around in front(Palms face each other at start of rep)
50x8 (rest 90 seconds)
50x8 (rest 90 seconds)
50x8 (rest 90 seconds)
50x8

These really felt good, right shoulder a little sore, but worked thru it!!!

*Standing Alternate Curl with a twist at top*
30x8 both (90 second rest)
30x8 both (90 second rest)
30x8 both (90 second rest)
30x8 both 

Total concentration, made the Bi's work till they hurt  

*Skullcrushers*
100x8 (rest 90 seconds)
100x8 (rest 90 seconds)
100x8 (rest 90 seconds)
100x8

Tri's where totally fried, the last rep was scary!!!  

*W/O TIME : 40 minutes*

Not really happy with this w/o, energy level was low, but not an excuse for me. Weights seemed really heavy at times


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 13, 2005)

Awesome WO Angel !!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *
> Deads w/shrugs after each rep
> 305x8 and 8 shrugs (90 second rest)
> 305x8 and 8 shrugs (90 second rest)
> ...


*
Don't fret bro!  A while back I did a wo with deadlift first, then bench, with short RI's.... could not believe how weak I was in the bench.  Just proves deads are the shit .*


----------



## Du (Apr 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Weights seemed really heavy at times


 
Ummm look at your numbers.

They felt heavy because they WERE.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ummm look at your numbers.
> 
> They felt heavy because they WERE.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2005)

good workout.


----------



## Flex (Apr 13, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAAA BUDDYYYYYYYY

Let me konw how the "timed" wo's go. I'm gettin' kinda interested/curious, cuz i've only always taken as much or little time as i felt til i was ready to kill the next set....

See ya when i get back from FLA, brothaman!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

Damn buddy! That is an intense w/o!!! Do you have anything left afterwards???


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2005)

*Sapphire* - Thank you Beautiful, you've been burning up the w/o's too!!!

*JD* - Thanks for the kind words, and yes sir, Deads are definatly the shizen!!!

*Du510* - Thanks for the positive feedback, just sometimes you feel like your not moving any or enough weight and it gets depressing, ya know?

*GARY* -   Thanks Brother!!!

*P-FUNK* - Thanks, these full body routines are really kicken my behind!!!

*FLEX* - Hows it goin Brother? I really like the "Timed" w/o's. They really make me feel like I'm bustin chops and doin it to it!!!

*ROCCO* - Thanks Brother, and *NO* I don't have anything left!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 14, 2005)

I came to bitch cuz I finally posted a pic and you didn't even notice


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I came to bitch cuz I finally posted a pic and you didn't even notice


  back the camera up about 10 feet, and then take a pic!!! Nice eye  
Welcome to my neck of the woods!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 15, 2005)

*Today - Full Body with 120 seconds rest*

*Dips*
Bwx15 (rest 120 seconds) All 15 on my own
Bwx15 (rest 120 seconds) 10 - me, 5 - negatives
Bwx15 (8 - me, 7 - negatives)

Not really into these today, are they really worth doing?  

*Palms facing each other CG Pullups*
Bwx15 (rest 120 seconds) 6 - me, 9 - negatives
Bwx15 (rest 120 seconds) 5 - me, 10 - negatives
Bwx15 (5 - me, 10 - negatives

I think I'm slowly but surely getting better at these?!!?  

*Squats with a narrow stance*
245x15 (rest 120 seconds)
245x15 (rest 120 seconds)
245x15

Thought my lungs where gonna explode. These really took my wind and made me work for every rep!!!  But thats good............right!!!

*Face Pulls*
55x15 (rest 120 seconds)
55x15 (rest 120 seconds)
55x15 

My rear delts and Traps where *SCREAMING*!!!

*Preacher Curl*
50x15 (rest 120 seconds)
50x15 (rest 120 seconds)
50x15

I really like the feel of these, the stretch and then the contraction is incredible!!!

*V-Bar Pushdowns*
55x15 (rest 120 seconds)
55x15 (rest 120 seconds)
55x15 

Tri's where really pumped after these  

Again, weights are light enough so that I can give my total concentration to Form and Muscle feel. With the exception of Dips and Pullups, those just kick my behind!!!  

*W/O time : 38 minutes*

 Overall I think it was a pretty decent w/o


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2005)

Holy CRAP. Where are you finding the drive for these intense w/o's?!? Another awesome w/o bro!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree with Rocco  



> Overall I think it was a pretty decent w/o


You crack me up ! LOL  pretty decent ? Try Kick butt !


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey man good w/o there bud....did some of my favorit exercises.  

Not liking the dips?  Those have always been my favorit ever since I could do them without assistance.  Before the shoulder injury I was up an additional 45-55lbs.  They just really feel great for me no matter when I do em or what mood I'm in....love em for chest!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

excelent workout.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 15, 2005)

awesome w/o man!! i really like your new routine, keep on truckin


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Today - Full Body with 120 seconds rest
> 
> Dips
> Bwx15 (rest 120 seconds) All 15 on my own
> ...



HAHA I love it how you say "Overall I think it was a pretty decent w/o."  That was an incredible display of strength my man!! 

In my opinion narrow stance squats are the only way to go.  Well that's how I do all of mine.  

Yeh man Chair dips are definetly worth it!!  Along with Chins!!  

Keep amazing us all!!!  Just curious but what is your weight and bf% approx?  I was just curious if you do know.  

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2005)

*Rocco* - Thanks Brother, not sure where I ge the energy, sometimes I feel realy tired, but as soon as I looad the bar and get under it, it's like something clicks and I'm in a whole new world, ya know?!!  

*Gary* - Thanks to you too Brother, sometimes you just arent satisfied with a w/o, ya know? But I really appreciate the compliment!!!   

*Bolt* - Thanks Brother, I do like the dips, its just sometimes I feel it more in my delts than my chest, and I don't want to be spinning my wheels in the chest department, I need ALL the help I can get there!!!  

*P-Funk* - Thanks very much, with your KILLER w/o's I really appreciate that!!!  

*FUnc* - I really like the routine too, it really hits hard, but your done with everything after 6 exercises. Gota love that!!! Thanks Brother  

*Jeff* - Thanks to you too Brother, I like the narrow stance on squats, but not alot, it puts a strain on my hips and knees if I do it too much. But an occasional attempt is welcomed in my book. Total different feel in the quads too. I will keep the dips, just for you!!!   Not sure, havn't weighed myself lately, prolly around the 240-250 range!!! I know.............. what a lard butt


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2005)

THAT was some WO!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2005)

Looks like you are cranking through these full body workouts!!!  

Are you hitting your hams (besides the squats and deads) ??

Keep it up


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2005)

*Beautiful Sapphire* - Thank you, I'm trying!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you too Brother, No, Squats and Deads are all I'm doin right now. My routine will be changing shortly though!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)

*Today - Full body with 60 second rest in between super-sets*

*Flat Bench w/ Bent-Over Rows*
235x5,185x5 (Rest 60 seconds)
235x5,190x5 (Rest 60 seconds)
240x5,195x5 (Rest 60 seconds)
240x5,205x5 
Nice and slow, concentrating on total muscular contraction and making the muscle WORK!!!

*Deadlifts w/ shrugs and DB Shoulder Press*
305x5 (5 shrugs),65x5 (Rest 60 seconds)
305x5 (5 shrugs),65x5 (Rest 60 seconds)
310x5 (5 shrugs),65x5 (Rest 60 seconds)
310x5 (5 shrugs),65x5 
My Back, Legs and traps where totally fried, really felt these!!! Legs where really tight and fatigued feeling afterwards!!!

*Standing DB Curl w/ Skullcrushers*
40x5,115x5 (Rest 60 seconds)
40x5,115x5 (Rest 60 seconds)
40x5,115x5 (Rest 60 seconds)
40x5,115x5 
My arms really felt this!!! Concentrated on good form and constantly feeling tension in the muscle being worked!!!

*Total w/o time : 30 minutes*


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - Full body with 60 second rest in between super-sets*
> 
> *Flat Bench w/ Bent-Over Rows*
> 235x5,185x5 (Rest 60 seconds)
> ...


DAMN angel, thats an insane wo... deads and shoulder press'? ouch... 
Bench and BB rows  ... DB curls and Skullcrushers!!! Having trouble bending your arms??


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

It's official !!!  Angel has lost his mind !!!  


Nice wo


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)

*Brother FUnc* - Thank you, I really enjoy superstting, I guess that does make me a little crazy!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you too Brother, Why do you say I've lost my mind???


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2005)

Good looking w/o there Archie.  I may have missed it earlier, but how are you stacking the deads and shrugs?  one and one, or all deads then the shrugs?  Either way, it can't be pleasant.  

 You mentioned thinking about a show in Nov?  Where is it?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Brother Pylon,I do a shrug with each rep. The show is in Kentucky I believe. Not sure about that one though, still knockin it around in my melon!!! Will definatly do the "Show-Me's" next May in St. Louis!!!


----------



## drew.haynes (Apr 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> For cardio, MAXOT Cardio works best for me. Its about 5 min warm up, 15 min ALL OUT, then about 5 min cooldown. It worked real, real good for me.



Snap, true that... AST owns! I was wondering if anyone else around did things AST style like I do.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother Pylon,I do a shrug with each rep. The show is in Kentucky I believe. Not sure about that one though, still knockin it around in my melon!!! Will definatly do the "Show-Me's" next May in St. Louis!!!


 Well, if you end up going, let me know.  I may make the trip down.  I've been reading Flex and Ironman mags and checking out the info on comps.  Not only did it help me get ready to w/o, it makes me want to check one out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2005)

Heya brotha....awsome w/o there man!  I am going to try shruging after each rep of dead's when I get back to the gym.  Sounds like a good combo.

You were def hurtin after that w/o lol....I felt sore just reading it!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

*Drew* - Thanks for stoppin by, I'm thinking about cycling between HIIT cardio, Body for Life, and MaxOT!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Will definatly let you know. Hows the back and neck? Everything healed up okay?

*Brother Bolt* - Thanks for the compliment, I really enjoy doing shrugs after a Deadlift. It totally fries your traps and it's a quick way to hit 'em!!! Yes sir, I'm definatly feeling them today!!! LOL


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2005)

Holy crap Angel, I just saw your last workout.  That must've been the most painful and agonizing 30 minutes of your life!
Flat benches supersetted to Bent Over Rows
Deadlifts w/ shrugs supersetted to DB Shoulder Presses....

Just reading this hurts me!! Kudos to you for making it through


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Holy crap Angel, I just saw your last workout.  That must've been the most painful and agonizing 30 minutes of your life!
> Flat benches supersetted to Bent Over Rows
> Deadlifts w/ shrugs supersetted to DB Shoulder Presses....
> 
> Just reading this hurts me!! Kudos to you for making it through


Thanks Brother, I really appreciate the support. 
I actually like the super-sets, it really gives you a feeling like youv'e done somethin', ya know!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn, another great w/o! I'm amazed at the weight you fling around while Supersetting!!!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother, I really appreciate the support.
> I actually like the super-sets, it really gives you a feeling like youv'e done somethin', ya know!!!



Don't meniton it man  

I actually DREAD the thoughts of supersetting to be quite honest.  My endurance is not the greatest, and my lifts usually suffer (for the second exercise) 

Like Roco said, those numbers you're putting up are hella impressive.  Heck 65 dumbell presses or 205x5 bent over rows alone would be more than enough to impress me!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows the back and neck? Everything healed up okay?


 All seems to be well.  Haven't had any other soreness...well, none that I didn't earn, anyway.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you!!! Those words of encouragement help me pull/push thru some of the toughest w/o's I've been havin. Very much appreciated!!!

*Brother Alaric* - I hear ya, supersets used to kill me. What I do is each time I superset I start with a different Body part. So if I'm doin chest and back, I'll switch up which one I start with every time. That way before you know it, your really not suffering too much on the second exercise!!! Thanks again for your support!!!

*Brother Pylon* - So Glad to hear your doin much better. Yes sir, I know what you mean about *EARNING* the pain!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

* Today - Full body w/ 90 seconds rest in between super-sets*

*CG Pullups w/ Dips*
Bwx8 (5+3) , Bw+25x8 (Rest 90 seconds)
Bwx8 (5+3) , Bw+25x8 (Rest 90 seconds)
Bwx8 (3+5) , Bw+25x8 (Rest 90 seconds)
Bwx8 (2+6) , Bw+25x8 (Moved on to the next Super-Set instantly)

These darn Pullups are KILLIN me, my strength just leaves instantly. But the negatives fry my lats!!! Dips, I'm starting to like these again, really felt the stretch and pulling inward and upward sensation today!!!

*Squats w/ Face Pulls*
345x8,75x8 (Rest 90 seconds)
345x8,75x8 (Rest 90 seconds)
345x8,75x8 (Rest 90 seconds)
345x8,75x8 (Moved on to the next Super-Set instantly)

Whoo, the squats almost did me in. Form was dead on according to my Dad, he said I moved smooth and went just below parallel, The Face Pulls are incredible, if you have a shoulder problem and cannot do upright rows, I highly recomend this exercise!!! Thanks Patrick!!!

*V-Bar Pushdowns w/ Preacher Curls*
85x8,65x8 (Rest 90 seconds)
85x8,65x8 (Rest 90 seconds)
95x8,70x8 (Rest 90 seconds)
95x8,70x8 

My arms felt like lead after these. I love the feeling I get after the super-sets. So thick and powerful feeling, and yet I couldn't lift 'em to hurt a fly if I had too LOL!!!

*Total w/o time : 32 minutes*

Thought this was a pretty good w/o today. Will definatly feel it tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2005)

Man oh man.  What a w/o!  

 I missed it.  What are face pulls?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Man oh man.  What a w/o!
> 
> I missed it.  What are face pulls?


Thanks Brother, check in the December 2004 Newsletter under exercise spotlight I think it is. It's hard to explain


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2005)

WoW !  Look at Angel go !  Nice  

So what progress have you made w/ body weight ? BF ? Or are these of any concern right now ?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh... My... Gawsh... How old are you? And you just toss around 345???? NUTS!!!! ...

Wow... I am speechless. PROPS!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2005)

You've got some great supersets going AA.   Are you doing a Full Body Split every other day??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you for the encouragement!!! my weight is around 250, up about 10 pounds in the last 4 weeks, want to concentrate on cutting now, SLOWLY so I don't lose alot of size.   Not sure about BF%, need to get a skin caliper thingy to take measurements.

*Brother Fish* - Thanks so much, I really appreciate it!!! I'm 35, soon to be 36. Thanks again for stoppin by!!!

*Brother YM*  - Thank you,   Yes sir, I'm doing FullBody M-W-F and LOVING it!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Awesome w/o buddy! I'm in awe of your squats


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

pussy....


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - Thanks, much appreciated. Hows your back? Take it easy, and definatly try what Patrick said about the bench, I do that and it helps considerably!!!  

*Brother Pete* - 

 Thanks Brother!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

Any time... Hey Arch, have you heard the cd called "Song's of Angles"??
http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product/?item_no=86643&p=1010575
I'll send you a copy if you want... It's just mind blowing.... If you like Phantom of the opera type music...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

I have not, and I LOVE the Phantom of the Opera. How can you send it to me? Would it be a good Posing song?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

No.... not good for posing.... great for inspiration..... Listen to it loud!!
PM me your address and i'll send it to you, i can stick some good Christian posing music on the cd too if you want. The song i used last year was cool and i like my choice for this year too


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

AH HA!! I found ya AA...nice journal! I will be popping in and check'in ya out. :wink:


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother, check in the December 2004 Newsletter under exercise spotlight I think it is. It's hard to explain


 Got it, thanks.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

*Brother Pete* - thanks again, have you heard "Angels" by Robbie Williams? Thats a very good song !!!

*BuffTC* - Welcome to my litle section of the world, glad to have ya!!!

*Brother Pylon* - No Problem!!!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 20, 2005)

Again, what an awesome killer workout.  Nice job on the squats, 345 is no joke!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *...*I'm 35, soon to be 36...


Okay, good... Maybe I've got a chance, eh?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

*Brother Alaric* - Thank you!!! I'm tryin  

*Brother Fish* - Of course you have a chance, a GREAT chance. Just keep at it!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG!!  Awesome pics!! You look great. Nice job there man.

ehhh....do I see some ink, too??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2005)

Cute kiddo, too.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Buff, I appreciate the compliments very much!!!
Yes, you do see ink. I have 2 dragons on my right arm, an Angel on my left shoulder, another angel on my left forearm, a superman logo on my left lower leg, and a Batman on my back!!! Will be getting more too, they are addictive arent they?!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 21, 2005)

I were gonna mention the tats... I want to get a Cross on my neck... Anywho, you looked good for your first comp!! You gonna compete again anytime soon?

By the way, how do you change the name on the hyperlink? for example, I want to change the thing on my link from the URL to the title of my journal...  Help Angel!!! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

Tattoo's are EXTREMELY addictive


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

*Brother Fish* - That would be a cool tattoo, what kind of cross? I'm partial to the Celtic Cross!!! I'll have to look at it and I'll PM you how to do it!!!

*Brother Rocco* - you ain't kidden there Brother!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

*Today - Full Body with 120 second rest in between Super-Sets*

*DB Shoulder Press w/ Deadlifts & Shrugs after each rep*
35x15,225x15 (15 shrugs) Rest 120 seconds
35x15,225x15 (15 shrugs) Rest 120 seconds
35x15,225x15 (15 shrugs) Moved on to next SuperSet

My lungs where on fire after the first set, never knew how fast 2 minutes could FLY!!!  

*Flat Bench Press w/ Bent Over BB Rows (Underhand grip)*
185x15,140x15 Rest 120 seconds
185x15,140x15 Rest 120 seconds
185x15,140x15 Moved on to next SuperSet

OMG, I felt like I had NOTHING left. I really struggled with these!!! (Don't laugh)

*Standing Alternate DB Curls w/ Skullcrushers*
25x15,65x15 Rest 120 seconds
25x15,65x15 Rest 120 seconds
25x15,65x15 

My arms felt SO thick and huge, wish they looked the way they felt!!!  

*Total W/O Time : 31 Minutes*

First of all, I woke up this morning, felt GREAT, all day long I felt great. All day long I couldn't wait to w/o!!! Then as soon as I started the first rep, I felt like I was gonna die  And as the w/o progressed, I wanted to just quit. I really forced myself through this one, at one point I even yelled at myself to keep going   My Dad looked at me like I was a psycho or somethin   But it took that and everything I had to get thru this one, and I know the weights wherent all that heavy, but my goodness, they felt like a ton. Whats wrong with me?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice wo Angel ,

I see your reps have been going up too    Hope your game doesn't rain out !


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2005)

Heya bud...sorry put another 40hr week in plus school so I haven't been around!  Good lookin w/o's bud!!!  I may start stealing some of yours LOL now that I'm doing em.  My doms is so insane right now but I want to try and get in to the gym tomorrow if the soreness goes away heh.

So whats the next tat gonna be?  I'm gonna be getting one soon....maltese cross with St. Florian in the center.  Maltese cross will be red,white,blue with the flag pattern.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Buff, I appreciate the compliments very much!!!
> Yes, you do see ink. I have 2 dragons on my right arm, an Angel on my left shoulder, another angel on my left forearm, a superman logo on my left lower leg, and a Batman on my back!!! Will be getting more too, they are addictive arent they?!!



OMG...yes, they are!! I have recently started a sleeve. Makes me all warm and tingley inside.   I love tattoos.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 22, 2005)

Even though you may not be satisifed with your workout, I still think its killer! There's nothing wrong with struggling with 185 on teh bench, or 140 UH rows, still way above the average joe at the gym   

Just saw your gallery, kickass HBK pose, he used to be my role model back in the day!  And very nice build all around, looking big!  What are your stats btw?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

*Brother Gary* - Thank you!!! yes the reps are cycled quite a bit on this program, realy makes you concentrate on each w/o whick is a good thing, right?  It was a cold one, but the Cardinals hung on and won, Whooo-Hooo!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you also, feel free to take anything from my w/o, you can even have my w/o, I'll watch you do it  (Please do it for me)   
I like that idea for a Tat, where would you be geting it?
Mine is gonna be something Biblical (Who would have thunk it  )
Not sure just yet  

*Sister Buff* - Cool, a sleeve, I would like to do that!!! I love 'em too!!!

*Brother Alaric* - Thanks so much for your compliments, I very much appreciate them!!! Not sure of my stats exactly, havn't really measured in a while..............
I'm 6'2" and right at 250, want to seriously cut down though, will be starting that soon


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't know if I will be supersetting just yet but if I stick to full body w/o's I may just try it. For now I'm sticking to major movements....no direct delt work or anything like that.  I'm going to give it time before I add any of that stuff.

Ya the tat is something I have always wanted...it will most likely be on the back of my right shoulder.  Not sure of the exact design or anything still brainstorming that.  I actually need to find someone who can draw half decent to make me up a sketch.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Do a search on google and go from there, or a good Tattoo artist will draw you somethin original!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Do a search on google and go from there, or a good Tattoo artist will draw you somethin original!!!


Yea I have tried google but everyone has the same shit....nothing even close to what I have in my head.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I have tried google but everyone has the same shit....nothing even close to what I have in my head.


Then go to a tattoo artist, I'm tellin ya they designed my last 2 Angel tats, and they are all original and all mine. Tell 'em yuour ideas and they will draw it till you like it, no, till you LOVE it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Then go to a tattoo artist, I'm tellin ya they designed my last 2 Angel tats, and they are all original and all mine. Tell 'em yuour ideas and they will draw it till you like it, no, till you LOVE it!!!


Yea I'll have to do that...I have so many ideas running around in my head LOL it hard to settle down on one thing.  Not sure if I want flames surrounding the maltese cross, or if I want to put some tribute words, or what heh.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Ohhh, tribute words sound cool, and original, everyone can get flames, but words will customize it more towards you and what you want to say!!! Does that even make sense?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ohhh, tribute words sound cool, and original, everyone can get flames, but words will customize it more towards you and what you want to say!!! Does that even make sense?


Yea I was leaning more towards tribute words but I want someting good.  I have been trying to think of something original.  It will take some serious thinking and brainstorming one night heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2005)

I was just reading through the bible and came across this...."thou shalt not be burned; neither shall the flame kindle upon thee" isaiah 43:2

or

"Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends." john 15:13

So maybe something like the maltese cross with st florian in the center.  Maybe put the twin towers in the center with st florian putting them out.  The maltese cross will be patterned like the american flag, red and white stripes and blue with whites stars in the upper left hand corner.

I'll put the words around the maltese cross..thinking the isaiah quote...then a ribbon underneath the tattoo that says something like: 
All Gave Some
<9-11...343> this will be in the ribbon words go on top and bottom
Some Gave All


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Brother Bolt, I really like that Idea!! How cool and totally original!!!   
I like the Isaiah one the best


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2005)

Im sketching something up now i just wish I had a scanner so I could let ya see it


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 23, 2005)

That sounds sick...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - Me too!!!

*Brother Fish* -


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2005)

Get a good artist and they can work wonders.  There's a couple of great places in the Loo (Iron Age and All Star.)  You might try their web sites and see what they have up for ideas.

 Mine is a ying-yang on my left shoulder.  The dot on the black is a musical note (my wife is a piano player) and the dot on the white is a baseball (my first love.)  I have sanskrit above and below that translates to "awaken to be at peace."  (Nothing good comes from just lying around, you know?)

 Which game were you at, Archie?  I took my wife on Saturday.  I'd hate to think we were there at the same time and didn't know it...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 24, 2005)

That wouldv'e been horrible, but we where at the Friday nite game. Going again May 6th against the Padres I think. Wouldv'e been cool to meet ya. Maybe soon huh?!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2005)

I go quite a bit (I share season tix with a few others.)  I think my next game is the Monday night game vs. Boston.  Keep me posted on games you are going to see and maybe we'll meet up sometime!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 24, 2005)

May 6th., June 10th.,July 22nd
My Uncle got the entire family 2 tickets to 4 games this year.
Would be great to meet ya!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

*Today - FullBody with 120 second rest in between sets*

*Incline Bench*
205x18 (rest 120 seconds)
205x15 (form started to suffer)
These really opened my eyes as to how a lighter weight will shred you!!!

*Pullups*
BWx18 (8 me, 10 negatives) Rest 120 seconds
BWx18 (7 me, 11 negatives)
I still really, really suck at these, But I'm givin 'em hell!!!

*Squats*
275x18 (rest 120 seconds)
275x18 
These just absolutley killed me!!! I was panting harder than a dog, and really wanted to just lay down!!! LOL

*Face Pulls*
65x18 (rest 120 seconds)
65x18
These again, fry my delts and traps..............I Love 'em!!!

*Flex Barbell Curls*
65x18 (rest 120 seconds)
65x15 Form started getting crappy!!!
My goodness these killed my Bi's, talk about feelin weak!!!

*Skullcrushers*
65x18 (rest 120 seconds)
65x18
My Tri's hate me!!! Thats okay, grow you lil' wannabes!!! LOL

*Total w/o time : 26 minutes*

This w/o was a hard one for me, 18 reps never seemed like so far away!!! Adjusted my weights, and still felt weak


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

WoW Angel !  NICE WO !!!!! Sheesh, what do you do for a living ? You may not be able to go to work tomorrow !

275 x 18 ! Ouch ! Ouch ! ouch ! 

65 x 18 on skullcrushers !  you're lucky you didn't crush your skull !!! LOL it kills me to do half that much !


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Flex Barbell Curls*
> 65x18 (rest 120 seconds)
> 65x15 Form started getting crappy!!!
> My goodness these killed my Bi's, talk about feelin weak!!!


LOL!!!  I love that... Those are CRAZY too


----------



## Pylon (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice work there, Archie!.  You'll teach them tri's a lesson yet!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 25, 2005)

WOW AA....nice workout.     I bet you are frigg'in exhausted.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

*Brother Gary* - Thanks for the compliment!!! I stand on my feet all day at a print shop. I'm a flexographic printer!!! And, I just might call in tomorrow!!!  

*Brother Fish* - Yes sir, I love the Flex curls also!!! Thanks Brother!!!

*Brother Pylon* - I'm tryin to!!! Thanks to you also Brother. Did ya get the games I will be at? 

*Sister Buff* - Oh yes Mam, I am Very tired!!! Thanks for your encouragement!!!


----------



## BritChick (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice looking workout there Michael!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 25, 2005)

Total time 26 minutes?? what the hell!!! 275 x 18 on squats damn man and only 120 seconds rest thats gotta hurt and that 205 x 15 set is really impressive too man, great job!!! talk about INTENSITY


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

*Sister Gorgeous* - Thank you so much, how have ya been. Hope everything is going better for ya. You've been in my thoughts!!!

*Brother FUnc* - I'm trying Brother, thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - I'm tryin to!!! Thanks to you also Brother. Did ya get the games I will be at?


 I did...none of them are stacked with mine.  Keep me posted.  Maybe it'll work out down the line...


----------



## Alaric (Apr 25, 2005)

Holy Moly, talk about endurance!! I love those flex curls you talk about, I'm not much of a mental lifter so I don't mind the hit it takes on my #'s, but doing 15-18 reps on those is just pure insanity!

What my gym teacher told me way back in the day, if you're going to guesstimate what weight to use, its better to fall short (lighter) then estimate too much.  Reason being is because it sort of psyches you out when you see that you can't hit your goal with that much weight, and your body just sorta gives up.  I don't know if this is true or not, but I TRY to follow it


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2005)

Awsome w/o there brotha!  Man 18 reps is a crazy number to aim for.  Those squats would have killed me... I hate going about 8-10 reps b/c I feel like I'm going to pass out LOL!

Whats your reasoning behind such high reps...what are ya aiming for here?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - that sucks, will have to get somethin goin here. What games do you have?

*Brother Alaric* - Thanks Brother, they where pretty intense!!! Good words to go by  

*Brother Bolt* - LOL, I felt like I was a little insane doin them  
The reason I'm doin high reps is a different way to attack the muscles. It's in the program I'm doing by Chad Waterbury!!! Pretty interesting stuff by him!!! Thank you so much for your encouragement!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 26, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> you can't hit your goal with that much weight, and your body just sorta gives up.


It does some thing in your brain where it 'teaches you to fail' and sets up, basically, little walls where your body tries to quit... if that statement made sense to anybody but me, I will be thrilled


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

Made perfect sense to me Brother Fish!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today - FullBody with 120 second rest in between sets*
> 
> *Incline Bench*
> 205x18 (rest 120 seconds)
> ...


 
Just checkin things out in here. Great W/O. Nice numbers on the Skullcrushers...my tri's would hate me too...I'll let you know when I get up there


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

Holy Moly!!!! That's a KILLER w/o. How in the world did you finish that? I'd a been dead after the first set. And weak?!? Better stop saying that because your pressing more weight for 20 reps than I can push for 8. Quite a bit more weight


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - that sucks, will have to get somethin goin here. What games do you have?


 I have 5/10, 5/27, 6/6, 7/20, 7/23, 9/13, and 10/1.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

*Brother Bear* - Thanks for checkin in on me!!! I appreciate any and all who drop in!!! Thanks for the compliment!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Not sure how I finished it!!!  There where a few times I wanted to stop, I appreciate your kind words of encouragement, but I have seen your w/o's my friend, pretty Intense yourself!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Will work somethin out!!! Thanks for lettin me know!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

*Today - FullBody with 60 seconds rest*

*Deads w/Shrugs*
305x8 (8 shrugs) 60 second rest
315x8 (8 shrugs)
These felt unGODly heavy!!! Almost stopped the set, but only 2 sets today so I figured I better tuff it out!!!

*Dips*
Bw+25x8 (rest 60 seconds)
Bw+25x8 
Nice and slow, good stretch and major contraction to lift my behind back up!!!

*Bent Over Rows with underhand grip*
165x8 (rest 60 seconds)
175x8
Love the way these feel, concentrating on pulling with lats!!!

*DB Press (Like arnolds without turning completely at the start/end of each rep)* 
50x8 (rest 60 seconds)
50x8
I like the feel of these, Delts really work when you MAKE 'em!!!

*Preacher Curl* 
70x8 (rest 60 seconds)
75x8
Kept the Bi's FLEXED the entire time. Really makin' them do the work. Strict repetitions!!!

*V-Bar Pushdowns* 
95x8 (rest 60 seconds)
95x8
These are a constant tension on Tri's, I love the feel and burn!!!

*Total W/O Time : 20 minutes* 

Overall a pretty decent w/o I think!!! Had some trouble getting started w/ Deads, My back is feeling it so considering dropping the Deads, not sure yet  Really liking the Dips finally!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

60 second RI's !!! You are a crazy man !!! LOL  Nice wo   Different but nice ! 
Oh and there is no way you will ever get big and strong with 20 minute wo's ! You need many more exercises and reps !  OOPS  !  My JungleJuice persona took over again ! LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 60 second RI's !!! You are a crazy man !!! LOL  Nice wo   Different but nice !
> Oh and there is no way you will ever get big and strong with 20 minute wo's ! You need many more exercises and reps !  OOPS  !  My JungleJuice persona took over again ! LOL


   Your killin me!!!
Thanks Brother Gary!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice load there Archie.  V-bars have been my fav tri move since the first time I tried them out.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Brother Pylon, I like those and Close Grip Benches the best!!!


----------



## Alaric (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice workout archangel! What are you going to replace deads with if you drop them??

Great job toughing it out on the 315!  I wish I had that kind of mental strength with me today


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 27, 2005)

Great w/o man!!! you def tuffed it out with the deads, and ur gunna drop em??!! _WHAT???!!!_

you lowered the weight on the rows didnt u, squeezing ur lats is so much better isnt it?


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice numbers on the V-bar. I like the feel of those too. Gives a good pump!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice work out. I think you should keep doing the deadlifts, but what would you replace them with if you did drop them.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

How about rack pulls?  Not too different, but a little easier on the body overall.  Gives you a chance to hammer your back while giving your legs a little bit of an easier time.  Just a thought.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

*Brother Alaric* - Thank you so much, you do have the mental tuffness, or else you wouldn't be w/o at all!!! Hang in there, and Good luck tomorrow!!!

*Brother FUnc* - Thank you too Brother, I might not drop 'em but not sure yet!!!
Actually I went up 5 pounds, but your right, squeezing them totally fries 'em GOOD!!!

*Brother Bear* - Thanks Brother, and yes sir...........They do give you an awesome pump!!!

*Brother School* - Thanks for the compliment, I might keep 'em, not sure yet!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Your a genuis, I can't believe I never thought of those!!! Okay Boys, will mull it over and see how my rack will set up. If it possible, I will be doing Rack Deads!!! Thanks Brother!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 27, 2005)

20 minute workout!?  That sick.  I'm so jealous, I wish I could get my workout done in that amount of time.  How do you like the full body workouts?  Are you doing an HIT based routine?  How'd you come up with it? etc. etc. etc. haha


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes sir.........20 minutes!!! Of course I did feel slightly nauseaus!!!  
No, it's not a HIT style, I got the info from P-Funk. It's a routine made up from Chad Waterbury.
I really do like FullBody routines, but will be switching it up shortly!!!
Thanks for stoppin by, much appreciated!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

Hye good lookin w/o there bud!  Awsome weights used.

I hear ya on the deads...after a while you just need to change it up they just don't feel right sometimes.  And if your deadlifting 3 times a week you don't truelly recover fast enough IMO!  I'm droppin my conventional deads next week for some SLDL's just to give the low back a little activation but not kill it like I have been.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh my, if he starts doing Rack Pulls I'm sure his numbers are going to be even more insane, something completely out of this world!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - Thanks for the compliment and encouragement!!! Yeah, my lower back is just fried right now. I think because I hold on to the weight the entire rep AND then do a shrug, there is no rest in between reps like I guess most people do? I really like SLD's too!!! Will be starting a new routine next week. Will keep you all posted.

*Brother Alaric* -    I sure hope so!!! Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 28, 2005)

No kiddin, alaric! You're gonna break that rack, bro!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2005)

Yea deads will get to ya after a while lol.  When I do my deads I get to my full contraction at the top and squeeze then lock my body out at the top for a true pull...then lower it slowely ussally stopping the bar just as its about to touch then go again.  I keep constant pressure on the muscles from when I grab the bar to when my set is done.  People always say no ecentric motion really of the deadlift but they also say don't bounce it so I try to lower it gracefully then start my pull without bouncing.

I know if I let the bar hit the ground after each rep I could bang out alot more weight but I just don't do it that way.  I like big #'s but theres a reason I'm doing this....to get stronger not just cheat out some numbers ya know.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

Good call deadbolt, it pays to leave the ego at the door before you lift off, you'll see much better results from it!  However, in my case, I usually let it touch the floor, then regrip, then go up again.  Its like I treat every rep as a single (but it only takes me 1-2 secs to regrip and go up again).


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Oh my, if he starts doing Rack Pulls I'm sure his numbers are going to be even more insane, something completely out of this world!


 You truly are the beast Angel!!!! We need to leash you back up


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Look at you go Bro....  Haven't had a chance to hit the post office yet matey. I'll get the wife to go Monday


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I know if I let the bar hit the ground after each rep I could bang out alot more weight but I just don't do it that way. I like big #'s but theres a reason I'm doing this....to get stronger not just cheat out some numbers ya know.


 Which is the reason you probably outperform 90% of the people in the gym...Just a guess...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I like big #'s but theres a reason I'm doing this....to get stronger not just cheat out some numbers ya know.


Now thats quotable!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2005)

You are cruising to get 12 sets done in 20 minutes!!!

Nice


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2005)

Thank you so much everybody!!! You ALL really help keep me motivated and push through the toughest w/o's!!! You ALL are the best!!! Will be going back to P/RR/S starting Monday. Will prolly shake it up a little bit and do something like this :
M-Chest/Biceps
T-Legs
W-Off
Th-Back/Traps
F-Delts/Triceps
Will prolly do something like this too : P/RR/S/RR/P/RR/S/RR/P etc.
So anyway........... *TODAY-FullBody with 90 seconds rest in between sets*

*Incline Bench*
215x12 (rest 90 seconds)
215x12 Move on to next exercise
Really felt the stretch and concentrated on SQUEEZING the pecs to push the weight up!!!

*Squats*
305x12 (rest 90 seconds)
305x12 Move on to next exercise
Holy Cow, Almost lost my wind on these!!! LOL
Went down to just under parallel with a narrow (inside my shoulders) stance!!!

*CG Pullups*
BWx12 (9 me, 3 negatives) Rest 90 seconds
BWx12 (8 me, 4 negatives)
Well, I think slowly but surely I'm getting better at these darn pullups LOL!!!

*Face Pulls*
75x12 (rest 90 seconds)
75x12 Moved on to next exercise
I absolutly LOVE these!!! Talk about frying your rear delts and traps!!!

*BB "Flex" Curls*
75x12 (rest 90 seconds)
75x12 Moved on to next exercise
Flexed my Bi's SO HARD after each rep,  they felt like they where gonna explode!!! Love the feel of that!!!

*Skullcrushers*
85x12 (rest 90 seconds)
85x12 
My Tri's love these, and yet hate ME afterwards!!! LOL

*Total w/o time : 24 minutes*
Felt pretty good about todays w/o, I'm starting to get the hang of these pullups!!!
On a side note............. Looked at my squat rack today, Rack Deads are a GO!!! Whoo Hoo, one question though, how high should I have the bar lifted off the ground in the rack before I start my lift? Did that make sense? Thanks again to you all for the inspiration and encouragement to do this!!!
Brother Pete, I appreciate that, I can't wait to see your routine and draw inspiration from your physique!!!
Gotta run now, promised LilBit a tea party and movies, I LOVE being a Daddy   

*GOD Bless*


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

Another great w/o buddy. I'll be happy when I hit most of those numbers for just one rep  Great that your coming back to P/RR/S. We'll have to make you a Beast Brother 

Rack Deads are up to you. I usually place it about 2-3 inches below knee level but it's advisable to change the height w/o to w/o. Higher somedays, lower others. 

I bet your an awesome Dad, Lisa and I are still trying and I can't wait until that day!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Squats*
> 305x12 (rest 90 seconds)
> 305x12 Move on to next exercise
> Holy Cow, Almost lost my wind on these!!! LOL
> Went down to just under parallel with a narrow (inside my shoulders) stance!!!


 Great squats.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *DeadBolt*
> _I like big #'s but theres a reason I'm doing this....to get stronger not just cheat out some numbers ya know._





			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Now thats quotable!!!


DB is just getting to be so damn intellectual . I think thats the right word .
He is qoutable though


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

Angel ,

Great wo !! 

Good job on the pullups ! I remember when I started doing them . I did 50 reps/BW during my wo. Took me like 8 sets to get it done and when I got to were I could get 50 reps in 4 sets I started adding weight and now I am the monster thatyou see in my gallery ! LOL LOL LOL 
Looking forward to your return to PRRS ! I might try doing it similar to you ( P/RR/S/RR/P/RR/S/RR/P etc ) after I do a 9 week cycle the regular way .

Have a great weekend !


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 29, 2005)

Whew been awhile.

Angel those are insane short rest intervals.  I would have lost my lunch for sure.  Even with those wicked short rests you are still pushing/pulling some serious weight!!  Keep blowing it up, you are inspiring me to do shorter rests now, uhh oo!!

-Jeff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2005)

Great wo AA!!    Have some tea for me


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2005)

Brutal w/o Archie...just brutal...

 When I do rack pulls, I set the pins as low as they will go.  (The ones at my place don't go all the way down.)  Even if I don't go all the way down to them, I like to have as much ROM as possible.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 29, 2005)

i still cant get over how short ur w/o's are... seems like sometimes it takes me that long in between sets


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you for the compliments!!! I can't wait to start back to P/RR/S!!! Your day is coming, and you'll be an INCREDIBLE dad!!!   

*Brother School* - Thanks to you too!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thanks for the words of encouragement!!! I can't wait to look like the Monster in your gallery   You are a definate Inspiration for me Brother!!! Can't wait to get back to the P/RR/S either!!! You have a GREAT weekend yourself   

*Brother Jeff* - Go for it, they really help with your conditioning too!!! Thanks for keeping me motivated too!!!

*Brother YM* - Thanks Brother, and I had 3 cups just for you!!!   

*Brother Pylon* - Thanks so much, maybe we help each other out!!! Thanks for the advice on Rack deads too. Will definatly be using the advice!!!

*Brother FUnc* - yeah right, Iv'e seen your w/o's, you and your monster strength on Deads!!! Thanks Brother, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 29, 2005)

Arch...looks like a great workout. The numbers are impressive for sure. Good motivation for me. Keep it up Bud!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank you Brother Bear!!! I very much appreciate the compliment and honored and happy I can help you to!!! Keep it up


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

> Brother Gary, are you talking about the Rage?


The Minutemen , from Sedalia. Play in the Matthewson complex on the state fair grounds


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> The Minutemen , from Sedalia. Play in the Matthewson complex on the state fair grounds


   never heard of them, coolness, will have to look 'em up!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> never heard of them, coolness, will have to look 'em up!!!


American Professional Football League 

http://www.sedaliademocrat.com/Sports/287077086113697.htm


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

Heya Arch....awsome w/o there....you are one strong mofo!  Really movin alot of weight in an insanly short amount of time!

Can't wait to see you start up prrs again.  I can only imagine the numbers you will be hitting then.

Thanks riss & gw....I only learned from the best around here!!  Don't make me copyright my sayings now lol.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice work, Archie!  You make me want to dump HIT and move over.  (I'm holding 'till I hit 10%BF and start bulking.  Then I'll be on board.)

 G-dub - Are you playing for them?  I missed the first part of the conversation...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you Brother, much appreciated!!! Thanks for the encouragement also, I sure hope your right   

*Brother Pylon* - Thanks to you too!!! HIT worked wonders for me, so I hesitate to tell you to dump it, I will be here in P/RR/S land, ready for ya when you HIT your mark!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Archie! You make me want to dump HIT and move over. (I'm holding 'till I hit 10%BF and start bulking. Then I'll be on board.)
> 
> G-dub - Are you playing for them? I missed the first part of the conversation...


Pylon,
You thinking about PRRS after you hit your BF goal ?

No way I'm playing football !   I looked at some of those guys on their website. I may be old but I ain't 'tupid !! LOL


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Pylon,
> You thinking about PRRS after you hit your BF goal ?
> 
> No way I'm playing football !   I looked at some of those guys on their website. I may be old but I ain't 'tupid !! LOL


 Sorry, just trying to catch up to the conversation...

 Yeah, I read Gopro's article in Ironman, not to mention all the fine folks around here who love the system, and I would love to try it.  But HIT has been good to me so far, and seems to have me moving down the road to my goals.  I'm at 16% as of last measure, so I still have a way to go, but I get such a great and consistent workout on the HIT program that I can't imagine changing until I get where I'm going or my progress stops.

 Central MO, huh?  Where at?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry, just trying to catch up to the conversation...
> 
> Yeah, I read Gopro's article in Ironman, not to mention all the fine folks around here who love the system, and I would love to try it. But HIT has been good to me so far, and seems to have me moving down the road to my goals. I'm at 16% as of last measure, so I still have a way to go, but I get such a great and consistent workout on the HIT program that I can't imagine changing until I get where I'm going or my progress stops.
> 
> Central MO, huh? Where at?


Hey if it ain't broke don't fix it. Stick with it until it stops working for you , try something else for awhile. You can always go back.

World famous Cole Camp !!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> World famous Cole Camp !!


 Gosh, can't get much more central than that, I suppose...


----------



## BritChick (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Michael, how's your weekend?


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Michael, how's your weekend?


Hello Gorgeous!!! Weekend is great (as usual) How is your situation? Are you okay? Missed your posts


----------



## BritChick (May 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Gorgeous!!! Weekend is great (as usual) How is your situation? Are you okay? Missed your posts



Glad to hear you are having a great weekend. 
I'm doing awesome!  
Thanks for asking... been a little busy...
Got hired by World's Gym should be starting there very soon, it's a good deal and I am not the one responsible for hunting down clientele so I'm happy about that!
Dogs have been really, really sick... but they are on the mend, they were infested with worms poor buggers... common for ex racers so I hear but we're getting them fixed up and they are already a LOT better.
Friday I drove down to watch the Emerald Cup in Washington where they have now added a Pro Fitness division, had a wicked time and drove back at about 3am... being awake for a full 24 hours has done a number on me though, I'm too old for this shit.
I'm training for the BC's after all... I just gotta do it.
Yesterday Rod and I picked up some guns   ... I got a Walther PPK replica bb gun (Mr. Bond's gun   ) and Rod got a Walther CP88 pellet gun, been having a blast with these... I've always wanted a gun of some sort and I'm impressing Rod with my accuracy.     Apparently I really, really like army surplus stores, Rod couldn't get me out of there yesterday! lol
Tonight I'm off to see Maroon 5 in concert... can't wait!!!
So all is good just busy, hence the lack of posts.


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Hey Archie.  Greetings from the airport...I'll be checking in from St. Paul this week, so any words you can share to keep me in line while on the road (again) are appreciated....


----------



## Alaric (May 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whoo Hoo, one question though, how high should I have the bar lifted off the ground in the rack before I start my lift? Did that make sense?



Heyo Archangel, another awesome workout I see.  As for your question, yes it did make sense 

If you're going to be doing rack pulls, I think you just right around knee or a bit higher (set the rack pins there).


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you are having a great weekend.
> I'm doing awesome!
> Thanks for asking... been a little busy...
> Got hired by World's Gym should be starting there very soon, it's a good deal and I am not the one responsible for hunting down clientele so I'm happy about that!
> ...


Glad your doin better Gorgeous!!! Sounds like the dogs are on the mend, thats a good thing  
Congrats on the new job too!!! Sounds like a winner, they better treat ya right or I might have to make a visit   
The guns sound awesome, I like the one you got the best, I love James Bond  
Take care and glad your back, hope the concert was GREAT!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Archie.  Greetings from the airport...I'll be checking in from St. Paul this week, so any words you can share to keep me in line while on the road (again) are appreciated....


Will do Brother Pylon  
Take care!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Heyo Archangel, another awesome workout I see.  As for your question, yes it did make sense
> 
> If you're going to be doing rack pulls, I think you just right around knee or a bit higher (set the rack pins there).


   Thanks for the advice, will be using that to my benefit!!!
Thanks for your kind words of encouragement too, I VERY much appreciate those


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

No w/o today. Had one of the worst days possible at work, and then my wife calls me to tell me My LilBits sick (She only wants her Daddy when she's not feeling well) AND, she wants the porch re-modeled for Mothers Day!!! Sure, no problem anything else?    So anyway, not sure about the next couple of days, I might take the week off and shoot for starting my P/RR/S routine Next Monday!!! Will see how the week unfolds. Why do I feel so bad for missing? I could just slap someone!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No w/o today. Had one of the worst days possible at work, and then my wife calls me to tell me My LilBits sick (She only wants her Daddy when she's not feeling well) AND, she wants the porch re-modeled for Mothers Day!!! Sure, no problem anything else?    So anyway, not sure about the next couple of days, I might take the week off and shoot for starting my P/RR/S routine Next Monday!!! Will see how the week unfolds. Why do I feel so bad for missing? I could just slap someone!!!


That sucks buddy. Hope your day or week starts to look up!  I hate when circumstances interrupt my w/o schedule, sometimes it'll make me feel almost sick.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 2, 2005)

Dang, I was looking forward to seeing what kinda crazy stuff youd be doin during power week!

Sorry that it all came down on ya, we're rootin for ya!!


----------



## Pylon (May 2, 2005)

Personally, I'm glad to hear this.  It gives the rest of us a chance to catch up a little.


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

I was wondering if you would take a week off. I know I would . You were doing some intense wo's for quite awhile. Let your body rest, get LilBit better and get that porch remodeled. then hit  the PRRS.

What are you planning on starting with?  P? RR? S? legs ? back? Inquiring minds need to know !


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - Thanks, me too!!! I does tend to bum me out though, I wonder why!!!  I got a back pic up for ya, try not to laugh too hard!!!

*Brother Fish* -   Sorry Brother!!! Thanks for the support though, I really appreciate that, and don't worry, The Angel will return!!!  

*Brother Pylon* -   Your killin me, thanks Bro!!!   

*Brother Gary* - Your right, I should rest this week, I appreciate the support and encouragement!!! I will be starting out with Power week, and I will prolly keep the schedule of P/RR/S/RR/P/RR/S etc!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2005)

I could use a week off but there is no chance in hell I will unless something comes up as it did in your case.  Don't sweat it, it could very well be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I could use a week off but there is no chance in hell I will unless something comes up as it did in your case.  Don't sweat it, it could very well be a blessing in disguise.


I hear ya, I HATE taking time off, thats the hardest thing for me to do!!! I'll try not to get so upset, it's just hard!!! Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Holy crap man. That's a great back pic, you look huge! Awesome tats btw!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Brother Roco!!! I appreciate that, I think your not seeing to well these days though!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Heya bud sorry to hear about the hectic week....I'm in the same boat LOL.  

Pics look awsome...you are truelly massive!!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Hello......??


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2005)

Looking big!!


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2005)

Nice looking pics, Archie.  The ink ain't bad either.  (By the way, looks like you got somethin' on your lower lip there....)


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - yeah, it really bites not being able to work out!!! Thanks Brother, I appreciate that!!!

*Brother Pete* - Hello to you too my Brother!!! How was your day?

*Brother YM* - Thank you, still got a long way to go!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thanks on both accounts!!! Yeah, I just shaved my goetee and left the middle, I was bored!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Awesome news today!!! My wife called me at work and said she wanted to try this weight lifting thingy, would I want to work out with her? Would I, I said I would LOVE to!!! I can't beleive it, the Love of my life wants to share in my passion for BBing!!! Whoo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Isn't life AWESOME!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome news today!!! My wife called me at work and said she wanted to try this weight lifting thingy, would I want to work out with her? Would I, I said I would LOVE to!!! I can't beleive it, the Love of my life wants to share in my passion for BBing!!! Whoo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Isn't life AWESOME!!!


WoW !!!!! She must really be interested if she called you at work instead of waiting for you to get home


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW !!!!! She must really be interested if she called you at work instead of waiting for you to get home


I know, I'm SO excited!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pete* - Hello to you too my Brother!!! How was your day?


CRAP!! But hey i'm gettin used to it.... Things will get better when i get away from my old man and open my own gym 
Wish my woman would get into the gym.... it'd take her next to nothing to have the hottest bod 
I used to do that goatee thing too, now i got's me some chops!! Side burns that join in a point under my chin. Everyone reckons i look like wolverine


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> CRAP!! But hey i'm gettin used to it.... Things will get better when i get away from my old man and open my own gym
> Wish my woman would get into the gym.... it'd take her next to nothing to have the hottest bod
> I used to do that goatee thing too, now i got's me some chops!! Side burns that join in a point under my chin. Everyone reckons i look like wolverine


Hey, if you open your own Gym, I want a shirt!!! That would be Awesome   
Don't give up on her, it only took me a few years to get Mine to go   
Wolverine huh? I can totally picture that 



 ..............Brother Wolverine..............You definatly look like a beast...............I like it!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome news today!!! My wife called me at work and said she wanted to try this weight lifting thingy, would I want to work out with her? Would I, I said I would LOVE to!!! I can't beleive it, the Love of my life wants to share in my passion for BBing!!! Whoo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Isn't life AWESOME!!!


 michael that is kick-ass! So when do you start with her?? I'm, for some reason, really excited about this! it's so great when your significant other can share at least an interest in what you're passionate about.  Congrats! good luck to you both with that!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> michael that is kick-ass! So when do you start with her?? I'm, for some reason, really excited about this! it's so great when your significant other can share at least an interest in what you're passionate about.  Congrats! good luck to you both with that!


Thanks so much!!! I am so stoked about this, we start next week just because I'm taking off this week and LilBit is sick, plus I have to re-model the front porch for her for Mothers Day!!!
I feel al giddy inside like a school boy


----------



## BritChick (May 3, 2005)

Hi Michael, that's very cool about your wife... hope she enjoys herself!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Michael, that's very cool about your wife... hope she enjoys herself!


Hey Gorgeous!!! Thanks, me too!!! How are you doin?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> CRAP!! But hey i'm gettin used to it.... Things will get better when i get away from my old man and open my own gym
> Wish my woman would get into the gym.... it'd take her next to nothing to have the hottest bod
> I used to do that goatee thing too, now i got's me some chops!! Side burns that join in a point under my chin. Everyone reckons i look like wolverine


Man I wish I could get mine in there!!  Id be in the dog house for life!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 3, 2005)

Hey man, sorry to hear about your hectic week!! Im with you, I hate taking time off, but it is necessary, especially at your age... lol.  JK JK man.  

You are looking absolutely massive in your pics.  255??  I would love to get up there some day!!!!  

As far as your upcoming PRRS... Im a little worried about the power phase, will your gym have enough weight??  Hahah, I cant wait to see those numbers!!  

Also that is awesome about your wife.  It makes me happy anytime someone wants to get involved in weightlifting/bbing.  Dont push her to hard and much at the beginning so she stays with it!!  

Lata man.

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* -    I hear ya!!! Don't give up!!!

*Brother Jeff* - my age? MY AGE!!!  
Thanks for the encouraging words, I'm sure there is plenty of weight though!!! LOL
I won't push her that hard, I'm just SO excited that she wants to do something with me like that!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

That's awesome your wife wants to get involved!!! Mine does for a day or two and then quits LOL.


----------



## BritChick (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Gorgeous!!! Thanks, me too!!! How are you doin?



Doing great Michael thanks for asking.


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, if you open your own Gym, I want a shirt!!! That would be Awesome
> Don't give up on her, it only took me a few years to get Mine to go
> Wolverine huh? I can totally picture that
> 
> ...


I was gonna call it _"The Gym"_  
Then for a slogan _"Where do you train at...?"_
I think she'll hit it when we have our own place.... that sounded kinky didn't it 
Nice smilie, i'll have to take a pic


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I was gonna call it _"The Gym"_
> Then for a slogan _"Where do you train at...?"_
> I think she'll hit it when we have our own place.... that sounded kinky didn't it


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Nice name. Riss.  I'm in for a shirt too.

 Hey Archie, any chance I can get your wife to talk to mine?  (Actually, maybe we should try that when we get to a ballgame.  Bring the women and the littles.  Could be a good time!)  

 I'm getting my wife a swiss ball for Mom's day.  She won't lift (I'm working on that) but she will do floor work.  The problem she runs into is that her back bothers her at times from the epideral when Mick was born.  I figured a ball would help with that.  She already has a floor mat, and I've got a weight set.  (I don't use it, mostly because the biggest plate is 25 lbs, but should be perfect for her.)  Any other thoughts?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice name. Riss.  I'm in for a shirt too.
> 
> 
> I'm getting my wife a swiss ball for Mom's day.  She won't lift (I'm working on that) but she will do floor work.  The problem she runs into is that her back bothers her at times from the epideral when Mick was born.  I figured a ball would help with that.  She already has a floor mat, and I've got a weight set.  (I don't use it, mostly because the biggest plate is 25 lbs, but should be perfect for her.)  Any other thoughts?


 Count me in to...I'll buy a couple and advertise for ya here in my area!  Or better yet when my girl goes to down unda next semester I'll join her!  She told me the other day I was happy as hell LOL.  I may just meet my man riss one day!

Swiss ball sounds like a good idea...just make sure she does steady controlled movements.  Try not to let her bounce like alot of people do when they use it or she may further injure herself.  Gotta start somewhere bud...floor work just using gravity is better then nothing and is all some people need to get fully hooked.  Just watch out she doesn't start out lifting you


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just watch out she doesn't start out lifting you


 I may be lighter than I was, but I ain't THAT light.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I may be lighter than I was, but I ain't THAT light.


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - Yes Sir, I'm pretty happy about it!!!

*Sister Gorgeous (aka Brit)* - My Pleasure!!!

*Brother Pete (aka Wolverine)* - "The Gym", thats tight, I like it alot!!! The slogan rolls too!!!  Definatly take a pic!!!

*Brother Pylon* - I'm workin on getting some tickets to the June 6th game against the Red Sox, and another one, will definatly get together!!! That would be great!!! Does your wife want the ball? That would be good for her back prolly!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Excellent words of wisdom, your getting to be a scholar on these here boards!!! You might be going to Australia? You lucky dog!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (May 4, 2005)

Arch,
Just saw your pics...Nice looking Traps and shoulders there fella.
Looking Good.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - I'm workin on getting some tickets to the June 6th game against the Red Sox, and another one, will definatly get together!!! That would be great!!! Does your wife want the ball? That would be good for her back prolly!!!


 Let me know if you score the seats. That would be swell.

 I don't think she even knows what the ball is or what it is for.  But I think it would be good too.  We are talking about having another kid soon, and she wants to strengthen her core before then.  This seems like a good way to do it.  I'm also going to get her a small set of hex DBs.  Something in a nice girly color like teal or salmon.  The boy is getting her the Phantom DVD.  We didn't get to see it, but I've heard lots of good things, so it should be a hit.  (Heck, she like Moulin Rouge, so she'll watch anything, I guess.)


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2005)

*Brother Bear* - Thanks for the compliment, I'm trying!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Will do, that would be great!!! The Phantom, you havn't seen it yet? Oh Man........ Your gonna be the HIT of the Day (Mothers Day) Sports authority has alot of colored db's, maybe look there!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Bolt* - Excellent words of wisdom, your getting to be a scholar on these here boards!!! You might be going to Australia? You lucky dog!!!


LOL ty buddy!  Yea hopefully my girl will get accepted into the study abroad program and then I'll take a semester off and go live there with her.  That would be friggin awsome!!!  But I'm not making any plans just yet b/c its like impossible to get into the program with her school....but theres still hope heh.


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL ty buddy!  Yea hopefully my girl will get accepted into the study abroad program and then I'll take a semester off and go live there with her.  That would be friggin awsome!!!  But I'm not making any plans just yet b/c its like impossible to get into the program with her school....but theres still hope heh.


Always Hope my Brother, always.............


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Alright everybody, I have my plan and will put it in motion Saturday!!!
Instead of doin the normal Mon-Fri w/o week, I am switching it up in hopes of keeping the cheating on the weekends down to nothing!!!
Here is my schedule, tell me what you all think......
Sat-Chest/Biceps/Abs
Sun-Legs
Mon-Cardio
Tues-Back/Traps/Abs
Wed-Delts/Triceps
Thurs-Off
Fri-Off
Will also be doing cardio 2 other days at least. Not sure where yet, was thinking Sat and Wed!!!
What say you???


----------



## Alaric (May 5, 2005)

Looks good Angel, if all goes well, I well be putting in a new system as well having my workout weeks start off on Saturday.  I"m not doing it to prevent cheating though  So let me know how it goes.

Another note, have fun doing cardio on Monday right after leg day ouch.  Personally, I'd go do it Saturday and Wednesday.  It'd be a bitch to do right after leg day, I generally like 1 day of rest inbetween legs + cardio.  Bedtime, good night!


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Looks Good Angel  

Looking forward to following along
I'm holding off on cardio until after the first 3 weeks , then I'll decide if/when I will do some.

Yeah , what Alaric said. I don't like to do it the day before , of , or after legs


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

5 on, 2 off?  That would KILL me


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 5 on, 2 off? That would KILL me


I don't know about Angel , but I don't usually count cardio as "on" .


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

I don't count cardio as on either. I count that as a given everyday to have rigorous (?) activity for at least 30 min.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

Dude.. Those is some crazy backs in that lineup... And Yours is lookin awesome there, Big Angel! I like your haircut too, that sounds weird, but, Ive got the long hair right now, and once I cut down, imma get mine like yours... Fat dudes look funny with short hair, so... ANYWAY, YOU DO MUY BUENO, ME PROUD...


----------



## LiftinBear (May 5, 2005)

Hey Arch...or..."Brother"
I decided to get more cardio going to. Tired of not seeing the rewards for my labour. Maybe I'll see a vein like Gary. 
Your doing great there Pal...Keep it up!


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

That looks like a tough program, bey I guess no in is here because they are looking for an easy one, right?

 If you've got the access and time on weekends, it looks good.  My only issue with doing somethign like that would be giving up family time.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Alright everybody, I have my plan and will put it in motion Saturday!!!
> Instead of doin the normal Mon-Fri w/o week, I am switching it up in hopes of keeping the cheating on the weekends down to nothing!!!
> Here is my schedule, tell me what you all think......
> Sat-Chest/Biceps/Abs
> ...


Looks good bro, but if I were you I'd switch up the back and delt days since you got chest 2 days after, your delts will still be in recovery mode, plus your gunna have soar traps on delt day, I'd rather have soar delts on trap day (IMO). It almost the same as my routine except I do back/tri's and delts/abs.


Good luck man!!   are u cutting now??


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2005)

*Brother Alaric* - Not that I cheat all the time, just thought it might be a little easier for me!!!   For some reason, if I do cardio before and after Leg day, they don't stay as sore as long!!! Will see how it goes though   

*Brother Gary* - Thanks, I hear ya about cardio!!! But my fat behind NEEDS to start cutting!!!  

*Brother Luke* -   It would kill me too!!! But I really do not count cardio as on, but I never thought about that in that way, I wonder if I should? We will see how it goes and I feel!!!

*Brother Rocco* - I hear ya!!! Cardio here I come!!!  

*Brother Fish* - Thanks for the compliments, I used to have long hair too, was down to my butt when I in a band and actually wrestling professionally in a small circuit around here!!! Remember Samson lost his strength when he cut his hair!!!

*Brother Bear* -   Brother, I hear ya, stick with it and you will!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thats right Brother, we are all here because we ARE tough!!!   But I understand, I have thought about that interfering with family, but I will see how it goes, and might adjust to a Sun,Mon,Wed,Thurs split!!!

*Brother FUnc* - Thanks for the input, I will definatly keep that in mind when I see how I respond!!!

Okay Everyone, off to see my Cardinals hopefully pull out a win tonight, it's about 75 degrees and a Beautiful night for a ball game!!!
*GO CARDS!!!*


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2005)

Heya man looks like a solid plan...if you have weekend time I think it will work!  Give it a cycle then if you need to re-adjust your days do so!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

Well man, I think if God's willing, he'll let me keep what little I have, eh? lol


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - thanks, will give it a go, although this weekens is looking pretty bad right now with Mothers Day and all the remodeling I have to accomplish  

*Brother Fish* -


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pete (aka Wolverine)* - "The Gym", thats tight, I like it alot!!! The slogan rolls too!!!  Definatly take a pic!!!


I will when its built  I need lots of prayer for it though, God fully needs to come through financially for me... I'm belivin for it


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Alright everybody, I have my plan and will put it in motion Saturday!!!
> Instead of doin the normal Mon-Fri w/o week, I am switching it up in hopes of keeping the cheating on the weekends down to nothing!!!
> Here is my schedule, tell me what you all think......
> Sat-Chest/Biceps/Abs
> ...


Sounds like a sweet idea to keep the cheats down  I like it


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2005)

Thank you Brother Pete, You'll be in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Dude, that is so not what I think of when I see that smiley...


----------



## Musclebeach (May 8, 2005)

Sweet looking plan u got going there man.  You better watch out, you are gonna be going 5 days on (on as in lifting 5) and 2 off if you arent careful!! Lol.  Its not all bad.  

Thank you for continually coming over to my journal to give me encouragement, it means a lot, so thank you again.

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* -   

 

*Brother Jeff* - Thanks, I changed it to a Monday,Tuesday,Thursday,Friday routine, I have too much to do to our house, and the weekends are the only time I have to really do the work!!!
About your journal, it's my pleasure!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Is it monday yet ? LOL I have missed seeing your wo's . Go get 'em !


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 9, 2005)

Awright, imma ready to see what kind of CRAZY stuff AA is pushin today


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

Nice looking journal you've got here aangel. I'm sure the new plan/routine will workout fine. Also, didn't know you competed, pics look nice.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Man, you know you are on the right track when people come by your journal just to tell you they are going to come by later and see your w/o log.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Man, you know you are on the right track when people come by your journal just to tell you they are going to come by later and see your w/o log.


   Sad but true lol....I keep waiting as well!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

OK, so here we are, 6:30, no posting.  What gives?


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Gosh guys, make me feel special!!!  

Here you go........
*POWER*

*Incline BB Bench*
245x6
255x6
275x4
Looks like I guessed right on these!!!

*Flat DB Press*
65x6
75x6
85x6
started way lite on these    It's been a while and I didn't know where to start. Will start at 85 next time!!!

*Incline Hammer Press* (free moving, felt like DB's)
70x6
90x6
Again, started too lite, have to start at 90 next time!!!

*BB "Flex" Curls*
95x6
105x6
These felt heavy, hey don't laugh!!!  

*Preacher Curls*
75x6
80x5
These really hit my bi's hard, SQUEEZED like mad at the top!!!

*DB Hammer Curls*
40x6
45x6
Start at 45 next time!!!

*W/O Time : 33 minutes*

I know I was supposed to rest more in between sets, but I really enjoyed the shorter rest periods I was using before, so I picked 2-2.5 minutes rest for Power week, 1-1.5 minutes for Rep Range, and little to No rest in Shock week!!!

There ya go Brothers and Sisters, Rip it up and let me have it!!!

My Goodness it felt so GOOD to be back!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 9, 2005)

damn AA... your inclines look real good great job. how did u like chest with bi's?


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

woo hooo !  Look at Angel go ! 


*275 on inclines !!*  is that a typo ?    Hmmm  Maybe the flex curls felt heavy cos they were !! 

Great start   But I'm sure you can do better


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 9, 2005)

We missed you! Lol, Man, thats an AWESOME first day back!! Great w/o!

EDIT: Yeah, dont get him TOO riled up though, G-dub!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2005)

AWESOME w/o Angel. Another inspiring w/o. I can't get over those IBB Presses. 

Was this your first time using Hammer Strength?


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

*Brother FUnc* - Thanks, I appreciate that, and I LOVED Chest with Bi's!!!

*Brother Gary* -    No, not a typo, and I will definatly be trying to improve. With the help and support I get from you guys, it should help boost me on!!! Thanks for the encouragement   

*Brother Fish* - Thanks Brother, I missed w/o, I was really starting to go stir crazy!!!   

*Brother Rocco* - Thanks for the kind words Brother, I really appreciate those. Yes this was my first attempt with Hammer Strength!!! I really liked it too, really felt like a natural motion, ya know!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Incline BB Bench*
> 245x6
> 255x6
> 275x4
> Looks like I guessed right on these!!!


 Those are some good inclines. Nice work out brother.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2005)

Nice work on the inclines (like the other guys said!!)


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

*Brother Michael* - Thanks, much appreciated!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you too, good luck with those Games!!!


----------



## BritChick (May 9, 2005)

Hi Michael, how are ya?
Workouts are looking awesome.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Hmm...I'm a little let down.  I expected more...


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

*Sister Brit aka Gorgeous* - I'm doin just fine, thanks for askin!!! Thank you for the encouragement too!!! How are you doing?

*Brother Pylon* -


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

Double A said:
			
		

> Incline BB Bench
> 245x6
> 255x6
> 275x4
> Looks like I guessed right on these!!!



WOW  how much of an incline?


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Brother Luke, The standard I guess. It's a fixed bench in my gym. Hmmmm I'm guessing about 30 degrees???
Thanks for the compliment!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 9, 2005)

I know everyone has said it, but your inclines are crazy strong.  Well actually all of it is!!  Nice work!

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Brother Jeff, Thank you very much!!!


----------



## BritChick (May 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Brit aka Gorgeous* - I'm doing just fine, thanks for asking!!! Thank you for the encouragement too!!! How are you doing?



Doing great, starting work this week, not at World's, somewhere else, got a much sweeter deal  - can't wait!   
Dieting for contests SUCKS so bad but I'm stoked again to be competing and think I'm back in the groove, looking for a top 3 placing at the BC's to requalify for Nationals and am confident I can get it.   
Do you plan on competing again anytime soon?
I can't remember if we've had this conversation or not... it's the Alzheimer's setting in ya know!


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

275 on incline  I hate you..... I gotta ask... did the bar touch your chest each rep?? Sorry.... gotta ask 

I tried to watch the vidoe of my comp i was gonna send you on VCD and i was in bad shape so i think i'll just reburn you another MPEG file and you should be able to watch it on your computer, also i'll do that music on Mp3 is that ok??


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

*Sister Brit* - Sounds great, glad your back in the groove!!! You'll place in the top 3, Have faith, I do!!! I do, right now I'm looking at one in November, but for sure next May!!!

*Brother Pete* -   Yes sir, it touched!!! With the numbers your movin I should be the mad one here!!! That would be great, I just want to watch and get motivated even more, and can't wait to hear the song!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

I wish i could do that for incline....


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

I wish I could do it for flat bench...


----------



## bludevil (May 10, 2005)

As others stated, 275 on incline is very impressive.


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

*Brother Pete* - I'm sure you could!!!

*Brother Pylon* - same as above

*Brother Blu* - Thank you, very much appreciated!!!

Have legs tonite,lower back still a little tender, but I will gut through it!!! Seperation time boys!!! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2005)

Damn AA back at it and tearin it up!!  Good work my friend...but like gary said I expected more.  I'll settle for nothing less next time!


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

*TODAY - POWER/LEGS*

*Squat*
270x6
360x6
410x6
These HURT!!! My back was a little tight after these!!! Was gonna start and stay lite to feel out my back, but couldn't resist!!!

*Leg Press*
350x6
450x6
600x6
Whoo, these felt REAL good, will start at 500 next time, Look out Rocco, I want to catch you!!!  

*Single Leg Extensions* (Machine)
135x6 (both)
135x6 (both)
The machine makes the weight seem SO much easier, don't have a manual one though, so I might drop these   

*Single Leg Curls* (Machine)
80x6 (both)
90x6 (both)
Same as above   

*SLD's*
225x6
275x6
275x4
I Love the way these hit my Hams!!!

*Calf raises*
210x6
210x6
Burn baby BURN!!!

*W/O Time : 35 minutes*

Took a little longer in between sets than I wanted to, but my legs felt like JELLO!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 10, 2005)

I have to agree with the big boys as well, I know you can do better! And I cant wait to see it... lol thats kinda scary...


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn AA back at it and tearin it up!!  Good work my friend...but like gary said I expected more.  I'll settle for nothing less next time!


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I have to agree with the big boys as well, I know you can do better! And I cant wait to see it... lol thats kinda scary...


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

Does no-one have sympathy for my Legs?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Does no-one have sympathy for my Legs?


 I did legs today too, I feel your pain. 410x6 is some heavy weight, damn.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2005)

Your a damn pansy....no sympathy for you!!!

Just joshin...those are some killer squats and sldl's my man!  I'll give ya those.  Awsome lifts thats what I like to see!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 10, 2005)

410 x 6? are u trying to inhibit your ability to never walk again with that w/o ? lol... nice session man BIG weights


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2005)

Wow Arch, I just checked out your last chest and leg w/o and they're looking incredible.  Tons of weight you're moving around. 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> I wish I could do it for flat bench...


 I wish I could do that for squats


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

*Brother Michael* - Leg day, I actually look forward to it!!! Now tomorrow will be a different story   
Thanks Brother, appreciated!!!

*Brother Bolt* -    Thanks Brother, I apreciate the encouragement!!!

*Brother FUnc* -    Hadn't thought about it in that way!!! Thanks for the compliment!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you Brother, I really appreciate that!!!
You will, Keep pushin and you'll nail it!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 10, 2005)

Nice leg routine.  I vote drop the leg ext, who needs machines?  Lol.  I was looking and Leg Press is the only thing I would have a CHANCE keeping up with you on!!  I feel like such a pansy!!  Nice workout

-Jeff.


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Sympathy for legs?  Legs are for beating!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

Great w/o Angel!! If I was squating CLOSE to you there is no way I'd leg press what I'm doing LOL! IMO you've far surpassed me, but I do plan to catch up with YOU  That's one hell of a w/o buddy.


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

Morning Angel,

I knew you were gonna do 400 + on squats !!   

LOL at taking longer RI's , you have to on this wo , at least on squats . Nice job  

Oh and yes I sympathise (sp) your legs but what should they expect from a beast like you


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Great w/o!  Awesome squatting!  Do you use a manta ray or bare bar?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh and yes I sympathise (sp) your legs but what should they expect from a beast like you


But I get they got even the next day or two tryign to get up from the bowl or out of the car!

You may not do long rest intervals now but give it time LOL....you will soon enjoy those longer intervals.


----------



## bludevil (May 11, 2005)

man those are some nice numbers for squats. u a freak


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2005)

nice squats!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

*Brother Jeff* - Thanks for the encouragement!!! I can't stand machines, but the gym doesn't have a manual leg extension, not sure yet what I'll do!!!   

*Brother Pylon* - Agreed!!! I LOVE Leg day, and the Beat goes on!!!   

*Brother Rocco* - LOL, your a beast my Brother, I've seen the numbers you throw around!!! Thank you   

*Brother Gary* - Thanks for the confidence!!! I *HAD* to take longer RI's, my legs wouldn't allow me any less time than I did, I was really tryin to push 'em though!!!
Thanks again Gary   

*Brother Luke* - Thank you, Bare bar for me, I used to use a big pad, but the gyms was really tore up, so I just didn't use it   

*Brother Bolt* - Oh believe me Brother, I was welcoming the longer RI's as the w/o went on!!!  

*Brother Blu* - Thank you, I try!!!  

*Sister Reed* - Thank you, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Jeff* - Thanks for the encouragement!!! I can't stand machines, but the gym doesn't have a manual leg extension, not sure yet what I'll do!!!
> *Sissy squats are the closest thing you can get to extensions without a mach*
> 
> *Brother Luke* - Thank you, Bare bar for me, I used to use a big pad, but the gyms was really tore up, so I just didn't use it
> *Only girls use a pad, but it's nice when your traps are big enough to do the job for you hey....? *


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

I don't use a pad   But the manta ray is the SHIZNIT!~


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

*Brother Pete* -    

*Brother Luke* - I can't find that anywhere around me, guess I'll have to order online


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2005)

I gave up the pad (and belt.)  I feel a whole lot stronger without them.  Plus you just look more intense when the kid who just finished his squats watches you add on 180 lbs and chuck the pad he used into the corner with disdain!


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Plus you just look more intense when the kid who just finished his squats watches you add on 180 lbs and chuck the pad he used into the corner with disdain!


 Love it....

Yo Mikey...


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

*Brother Pylon & Brother Pete* - 100 % agree with you both!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

*Today Power-Back/Traps*
*Rack Deads (AngelStyle)*
315x6 (6)
365x6 (6)
365x5 (4)
Grip was starting to slip, but STILL I refuse straps, hooks, or any other device to aid in lifting, Hey Brother Pylon, belt is gone too!!!

*Bent-Over Row w/ underhand grip*
185x6
205x6
225x5 *PB*
May not be much to some, but to me I was happy and suprised how easy 225 felt, until the 5th rep...........  

*CG Seated Row*
200x6
220x6
240x6
These actually felt good, I loved the stretch and really hard contraction!!! These are Definatly a keeper!!!   

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns*
70 each side/6
90 each side/6
105 each side/4
Kinda liked the feel of these, something new for me!!!

*DB Shrugs*
80x6
90x6
100x6
LOVED THESE!!! Start at 90 next time!!!

*W/O Time : 30 Minutes*

Angel Style Deads (Coined by Brother Gary) are Deads with a Shrug after Each rep!!!
Try 'em, they will Shred your Traps like crazy!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (May 12, 2005)

Nice numbers on the DB Shrugs


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2005)

Great lifts AA!!   Nice back workout!!


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

> Bent-Over Row w/ underhand grip
> 225x5 PB



ten bucks says you have another 30lbs in you for 5 reps


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

Great w/o Angel. I can't wait to try the Angel shrugs!!! Very impressive numbers.


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Man that's some nice #'s on deads with no straps. Their's no way I could do muliple reps at that weight with no straps.(what am I talking about, I couldn't even dl that weight once with straps   ) I definately need to do some forearm work.


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Once again , great wo !! 
And a PB to top it off  

I like the structure of that wo !


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Soild!!  I think you and me would make great workout partners


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Good work there Archie (though using a lift someone named after you sounds a little weird.   )


----------



## King Silverback (May 13, 2005)

*Brother Bear* - Thank you!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you too!!!

*Brother Luke* - I don't think so, but thanks for the confidence!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you, try the Deads-AngelStyle!!! You'll Love 'em!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thanks for the compliment, I used to use hooks, but P-Funk and PreMeir got me interested in trying them RAW as they say!!! I Love it and my forearm strength has actually shot up too!!! Try it

*Brother Gary* - Thanks alot, I appreciate that!!!

*Brother Pete* - Thanks, I would love to work out with you, I wouldn't be late or not pay attention either Brother. The gym is for the BUSINESS of LIFTIN, afterwards is the socialization!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thanks Brother, try them, you'll love 'em too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 13, 2005)

*Today  POWER - Delts/Triceps*

*Hammer Strength Overhead Press* 
70 (each side)x6
90 (each side)x6
115 (each side)x6
Felt like DB's, Like the feel!!!

*Upright Row*
145x6
155x6
165x4
Nice feel on these!!! Grip is kinda wide and bar stops just above bottom of chest!!!

*Side Laterals*
45x6
50x5 (Held last rep for a 10 count)
Supposed to be "Cheat" laterals, but I didn't swing them, really felt these!!!

*CG Bench*
185x6
205x6
225x6 PB I think???
I think it's a PB, not sure, but it sure went up fairly easy too, so maybe not. Will have to look I guess!!!

*SkullCrushers*
95x6
115x6
These are a staple in my routine, really feel the Tri's workin!!!

*Single Arm DB Extensions*
35x6
40x6
First time doin these, felt a little awkward, but I like 'em!!!

*Total W/O Time: 32 Minutes*

Next week is Rep Range, whoo hoo I can't wait, I really missed P/RR/S!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 13, 2005)

Great w/o!! I really like the HS MP also  So do you like RR week?


----------



## Alaric (May 13, 2005)

Holy smokes i haven't been in here for quite some time now.....

 oh my goodness gracious, it looks to me like you have gone back to........*P/RR/S*

crap, and I just did a similar workout to yours, now my lifts feel like poop lol.....Nice job angel, great display of power.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *SkullCrushers*
> 95x6
> 115x6
> These are a staple in my routine, really feel the Tri's workin!!!


No doubt you can feel the Tri's impressive weight there. Were the elbows creaking


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2005)

Holy Cow !! 
Nice job Angel  

Incredible upright rows  

Look out Rep range


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Not bad, not bad...

 OK, I've decided to name a lift after myself and call it the Pylon Press.  Of course, I have no idea what it will be...Maybe Alaric can get his gym chicks to let me press one of them...


----------



## bludevil (May 13, 2005)

Nice job angel. I feel like a broken record by saying, Wow, nice numbers again


----------



## Alaric (May 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Not bad, not bad...
> 
> OK, I've decided to name a lift after myself and call it the Pylon Press.  Of course, I have no idea what it will be...Maybe Alaric can get his gym chicks to let me press one of them...



Haha, here's a starter:
Pylon: Can you spot me?
Girl ONE: Sure whta do you want me to do?
Pylon: I'm going to be pelving thrusting/pressing my hips into Girl TWO who is sitting on my lap, I need you to make sure she doesn't fall off.
Girl TWO: *moans*

sigh, I need to go relieve some uh tensions.....


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Haha, here's a starter:
> Pylon: Can you spot me?
> Girl ONE: Sure whta do you want me to do?
> Pylon: I'm going to be pelving thrusting/pressing my hips into Girl TWO who is sitting on my lap, I need you to make sure she doesn't fall off.
> Girl TWO: *moans*


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2005)

Whad up Angel?!  Just saw your updated pics.  DAMN, you are a big boy.  Nice job brotha.  Numbers looking impressive... as always.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - Thanks Brother, I love RR week, but I think I prefer Shock myself.......... Prolly from my days with HIT!!!

*Brother Alaric* - Yes Sir, back to P/RR/S and I love it!!! Thanks for the compliment, your numbers are very impressive yourself, keep that head up and pushin!!!

*Brother Bear* - Oh yes!!! I can definatly feel the elbows a creakin LOL!!! Thank you!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you, appreciate the encouragement!!! I'm actually looking forward to RR week!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thanks, Pylon Press huh? I like it, and with the weight you throw around, it shouldn't be hard for you to pick which one you use!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you so much, I appreciate the compliment!!!

*Brother JD* - Awesome hearing from you again, hows it goin? Thanks for the compliments Brother, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 14, 2005)

Super strong as usual Angel!  

-Jeff.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I gave up the pad (and belt.)  I feel a whole lot stronger without them.  Plus you just look more intense when the kid who just finished his squats watches you add on 180 lbs and chuck the pad he used into the corner with disdain!


As the beast walks up to the bar he grabs the pad and throw it across the gym shouting..."get this pussy pad out of here!!!!"    

I like the feeling of the steel on my traps...sense of security that I know where the bar is!



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today Power-Back/Traps*
> *Rack Deads (AngelStyle)*
> 315x6 (6)
> 365x6 (6)
> ...


Yea baby!!!!  Get rid of those damn straps and belts!  Only thing I use a belt on are some squats but deads NEVER!  Keep it raw...cause thats raw strength there my friend! 

Awsome w/o's theres man!  Like aleric said before a true show of pure strength my friend!


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

*Brother Jeff* - Thank you Brother!!!

*Brother Bolt* - The only way to train!!!   Thank you too my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

*Today Rep Range-Chest/Biceps*

*Incline Hammer Strength Press*
90x9
100x9
115x8
These really feel good, but should I use these or DB's? I do not want to cheat myself outta some ever NEEDING gains in the Chest area!!!

*Flat BB Bench Press*
185x12
195x11
195x9
Strength was gone, barely got the 9th rep up on the last set!!!

*Pec Dec*
90x15
110x15
Will do 3 sets next time, I really like these!!! Constant tension   

*Alternating DB Curls*
35x9
45x9
Start at 40's next time, these where nice and slow with a hellacious squeeze at the top!!!

*Cable Curls*
70x12
70x12
Up the weight next time to 80-90, not sure where I should have started so I started lite   

*Concentration Curls*
20x15 (Both)
20x13 (Both)
These felt great, nice and slow, no momentum and SQUEEZE at the top!!!

*W/O Time : 35 minutes*
Thinking I'm gonna keep a Sunday,Monday,Wenesday.Thursday Routine!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today Power-Back/Traps*
> *Rack Deads (AngelStyle)*
> 315x6 (6)
> 365x6 (6)
> ...


 I hate to be asking, but it's better to ask than not to... What's the difference between Rack Deads, and normal? Is it just starting from the rack instead of the floor or am I totally clueless?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today Rep Range-Chest/Biceps*
> 
> *Incline Hammer Strength Press*
> 90x9
> ...



Why not do HS on Shock week, DB's on RR and BB on Power ??

Just a thought ??


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

Great work out !


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

I usually throw a HS exercise in somewhere for chest every w/o, but usually more towards to end to really go to failure w/o worrying about hurting myself. But that being said I think it's almost as good as DB's, you just don't have to balance as well.


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

Nice wo Mr. Angel ! 

First time through is such a pain isn't it .  I just did my second power -legs . was much better than the first .


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

Use DB's ya big girl!! An extra set on Chest is not nesecary as your reps are so high, Stay away from over training Mr Natural!!
Other than that.... great workout!~!


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

I like HS machines, but I can see where the extra stabilizer work makes up for the reduced weight on DBs...I think a mix is prob best overall...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Awsome w/o there bro!  Some good lookin numbers!

I go with more free weights vs. machiens but there room for both in the same w/o.  I prefere variation so I would change things all the time to keep the body guessing.


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

Hey big fella, just lettin you know that i am havin some trouble gettin this movie off the old disk onto a new one for you. Its got some bad scratches or something so it wont copy....  I will get it sorted though asap


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - You guessed it!!!  

*Brother YM* - Great Idea, will do, thanks   

*Brother Luke* - Thank you!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thanks for the tip!!! Makes sense to me, the first week IS always the hardest!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you!!! Yes sir, the first week always is a PAIN!!!  

*Brother Pete* -   I will, Think I'll use Brother YM's suggestion!!! Thanks for the compliment    I appreciate anything you can get copied for me, thank you!!!  

*Brother Pylon* - Oh sure, now you tell me!!!  

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you too!!! Yeah, I'm new to this Gym, so there is like equipment overload, ya know!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

*Today Rep Range-LEGS*

*Leg Extensions*
210x10
210x9
Why do these BURN so much?

*Hack Squat*
270x12
340x12
340x11
How does the Hack squat compare to the full regular Squat?

*One Legged Leg Press*
200x15
200x13
200x13
These felt pretty good, people where looking at me like I had 9 heads though!!!

*Lying Leg Curls*
100x8
120x8
Machine felt real weird, real heavy in the bottom phase of the lift, and not so much in the upper part   

*SLD's*
205x10
205x10
I LOVE THESE!!! These feel so good on my Hammies and Buttocks, really concentrate on Squeezing my hams and butt to lift!!!

*Single Leg Curls*
50x12 (both)
60x10 (both)
Nice and slow, no cheating!!!

*Calve Raises*
255x12
I LOVE/HATE these, can hardly walk after these!!!  

*Total W/O Time: 32 Minutes*

Had this guy who had his Shirt on 1 peice of equipment, gloves on another, sweatshirt on yet another peice!!! I asked him if I could work in and he looked at me like I was stupid  That my Friends, is the MAIN reason I hate goin to a gym!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

> Why do these BURN so much?



Working a big muscle.  Especially on you, you freakin' Ogre.

GREAT w/o! 



> How does the Hack squat compare to the full regular Squat?



I hate hacks.  Doesn't feel right on my knees. (just like squatting in the smith  )


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Great wo Angel ! 

9 heads ! LOL

Was he doing giant sets ?   Just put a curse on him  
Leg Extensions were incredible


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Nice leg smasha bro!! Just w8, others will soon be doin single leg presses also... i know from experience  Hack squats are cool for variation 

Mate i was wondering if you could post some bigger pics of your avatar and you sig for me?? A friend here at work really likes them and wants to print them out


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

*Brother Luke* - Thank you, I'm new to the Hack squats, I kinda like them!!! Me? an Ogre?    

*Brother Gary* - Thank you for the Compliments!!! Yeah, 9 heads   
No, he was just taking his time, prolly did 3 sets total, during my whole w/o!!! He was using the leg press and letting the weight SLAM down each rep, everyone was looking at him towards the end!!! People like that drive me NUTS!!!

*Brother Pete* - Thank you!!! One Legged Presses are the Bomb!!! Me Like'm to Smash'm Legs!!!


See below Brother!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

Here ya Go Brother Pete!!!



 









 Here's an extra one, thought you might like it!!! I used to have it in my Sig before the one I have now!!! Hope these work for  ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

I love one leg presses...I started dong them on the machine when I realized the full stack wasn't a challenge anymore...


----------



## Seanp156 (May 16, 2005)

Hey Arch, just wondering are those hack squats a machine, or BB?

 And Luke, I've tried bb hack squats as well quite a few times.Most recent was thursday a little less than a week ago and it felt weird on my knees too.


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

How do you do BB hacks?  I've done them on the machine, but my gym doesn't have one.  If there's a good way to do them with a bb, I'd love another angle to punish my legs....


----------



## fUnc17 (May 16, 2005)

Hey AA, I love those 1 legged leg press'... it sets my legs on fire, nice w/o!


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pete* - Thank you!!! One Legged Presses are the Bomb!!! Me Like'm to Smash'm Legs!!!
> 
> 
> See below Brother!!!


 You're funny.... 
Thanks buddy they are great!~!


----------



## bludevil (May 17, 2005)

Great leg w/o angel. Yeah, I don't like doing the hacks as well. Usually substitute with Lunges or box squats.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2005)

HEY ARCHY!! great workout once again, I also like doing the single leg press...makes 'em feel all shaky afterwards 

BILLIE


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - With the weight your pushin, ya had to go with single legs ya big Brute!!! But yes, I do love 'em too!!!

*Brother Sean* - It's a machine, kinda like a sled type lookin thing!!! How can you do them with a BB, like Brother Pylon, I'm interestred!!!

*Brother FUnc* - Me too, thank you for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Pete* - My pleasure, your very welcome!!! I have more too, I'm kinda into Jesus (In case you hadn't noticed   )

*Brother Blu* - Thank you too, Lunges make me nauseaus!!! I worked my way up to like 185 on the BB, but that was when I was doin HIT, over a year ago!!! I might think about them though, thanks for the tip!!!

*Sister B* - Hello, and Thank You!!! They do have a way of makin the legs feel like jelly!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 17, 2005)

Nice Leg workout!  You really blow those hams up!  Keep tearing it up man!

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Thank you Brother Jeff, much appreciated!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

Yea man!  I mean, Ogre


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Yea man!  I mean, Ogre


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

Nice workout you big Orge!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Brother YM!!! Hows the re-hab goin?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother YM!!! Hows the re-hab goin?



I can't start PT until mid June so I'll continue to try to keep my upper body fit.   I should be walking without a brace by mid July then jogging by September.


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Wow, thats not really that long!!! Before ya know it you'll be better than before!!! Keep your chin up and pushin that upper body, I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

It could be worse     THANKS.    I can start to swim in about a month so I can work off the extra cals


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pete* - My pleasure, your very welcome!!! I have more too, I'm kinda into Jesus (In case you hadn't noticed   )


Ahhhh no  hadn't noticed 
Oh, and that bass line i had to practice for Sunday... it sucked 1st service...  My amp cut half way through the song then the drummer stuffed up goin into the bridge so i was all over the shop, but we did a reprise at the end of the service and i nailed it!!  Got some good compliments too  Praise God!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

Hey, how's everything going in here?


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

*Brother YM* - awesome, sounds like a winner!!! Good Luck!!!

*Brother Pete* - No really, I am into Jesus   
Congrats on nailing that part, sorry the first time gave you a problem but at least you made up for it!!! How was Star Wars?

*Brother Rocco* - Hello Brother, everything is fine. Just got back from w/o, so I'm gonna post my w/o and then start posting in all my Brothers and Sisters Journals!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

*Today Rep Range-Back/Traps*

*CG Underhand grip Bent Over Row*
205x9
205x8
Nice and slow, feel the stretch and squeeze the lats at the top of each rep!!!

*WG Seated Row*
200x10
200x8
These are new to me, I really like the feel though!!!

*DB Row*
60x12 (both)
65x12 (both)
These felt a little weird, not sure why. Really watched my form and concentrated on squeezing at top!!!

*DB Pullover*
65x15
80x13
Big Jump I know, but didn't know where to start for these, will know better next time!!!

*BB Shrugs*
245x8
275x6
These felt off, prolly cause I'm used to doing them Angel-Style!!!

*DB Shrugs*
75x15
75x15
These where just right I think, kept the contraction for a 5 count for each!!! Gotta get that No Neck Syndrom!!!

*W/O Time : 30 Minutes*


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2005)

You got all that done in thirty minutes! damn, way to go.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Sean* - It's a machine, kinda like a sled type lookin thing!!! How can you do them with a BB, like Brother Pylon, I'm interestred!!!


 Hey Archie, here ya go for the BB Hack Squats sorry I'm a little late to replying... I can't honestly say I like them though, they feel weird on my knees. In a way it looks like a behind the back deadlift with less back movement.
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBHackSquat.html

 And nice back w/o ogre


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *DB Shrugs*
> 75x15
> 75x15
> These where just right I think, kept the contraction for a 5 count for each!!! Gotta get that No Neck Syndrom!!!
> [/B]


Nive w8's Mikey  Thats squeeze woulda felt hideous!!  Your gonna have some sore trappies....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Nice and slow, feel the stretch and squeeze the lats at the top of each rep!!!


 That's the only way to do them.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today Rep Range-Back/Traps*
> 
> 
> *DB Shrugs*
> ...


Ahhh...shrug day for Arch!!!
I am going to try that 5 second count on my shrugs
Looking good.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 18, 2005)

Oh I thought you were doing Hack Squats with a barbell.  You were doing them stnading up on a leg press right?  As far as how they compare to squats I can do a lot more on them (the angle, no stabilization, etc.)

Nice workout as usual man!

-Jeff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2005)

Nice lifting AA!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *BB Shrugs*
> 245x8
> 275x6
> These felt off, prolly cause I'm used to doing them *Angel-Style!!!*


 

Nice wo Angel , looks like you showed the back/traps no mercy


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

*Brother Sox* - Yes Sir, and Thank You!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thanks for the link, that looks realy awkward, Might just have to try it though!!! Thanks for the compliment!!! (Ogre too)   

*Brother Pete* - Thank you!!! The squeeze does feel pretty intense (Prolly not as Intense as the face I make)  
They are actually a little sore now!!!

*Brother Michael* - Your'e right, it IS the only way to do them!!!  

*Brother Bear* - OOoooooh Yeah!!! Shrug day, I love it!!! Try it, you'll definatly FEEL the burn!!! Thanks for the compliment   

*Brother Jeff* - Those Hacks with a BB look crazy, Will prolly have to try it though!!! Thanks Brother   

*Brother YM* - Thank you Brother  

*Brother Gary* - Thank you, I hope so!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

Whats todays plan buddy??


----------



## Seanp156 (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Sean* - Thanks for the link, that looks realy awkward, Might just have to try it though!!! Thanks for the compliment!!! (Ogre too)


 Yeah, I'm thinking if your gym has the sled type thing, that's probably a better option. I really don't like doing them with the BB much, I might even take them out just because of how it feels on my knees when I do them.

 Man, I can't wait to change gyms !!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today Rep Range-Back/Traps*
> 
> *CG Underhand grip Bent Over Row*
> 205x9
> ...


Great w/o buddy! The WG Seated row, was that like a Pulldown exercise? If not then all your pull movements were horizontal movements, no vertical.


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2005)

Another great work-out angel.


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

*Brother Pete* - Rep Range for Delts and Triceps (See below)

*Brother Sean* - Yeah, the sled thing is easier on my back!!! Thanks for the info on the BB Hack squat though!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thanks Brother, ya know, your right!!! I hadn't thought about that, thanks for bringing that to my attention!!!  

*Brother Blu* - Thank you too, I really appreciate the encouragement!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

*Today REP RANGE - Delts/Triceps*

*Standing DB Presses*
75x9
75x9
These where awkward at first, never done them standing before. I like them better, more stabalizers are kicken!!!

*Bent-Laterals*
20x12
20x12
20x10
These really hit 'em hard!!! Lite weight almost made me wanna cry   

*Standing Side Laterals*
20x15
20x13
Whew!!! I feel like a wimp, the lite weight was a BEAR to my delts!!!

*Overhead DB Extensions*
75x9
80x9
85x9
Nice and slow, Flex Tris at the top!!!

*Pushdowns*
100x12
120x12
Flexed hard at the bottom of each rep!!!

*DB Kickbacks*
20x15
20x15
Will go up next time, nice starting point!!!

*W/O Time : 30 Minutes*

Feel so-so about this w/o, some parts happy, others not so happy!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 19, 2005)

W/O looks pretty good , especially DB Presses. I've never done them standing either, except when I used a BB, that felt a little awkward though.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

Looked like a good w/o. Good job on doing them standing, I think that's best! Do you clean it from the floor? Great w/o buddy.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today REP RANGE - Delts/Triceps*
> 
> *Standing DB Presses*
> 75x9
> ...


I know what you mean on the Delts. I always feel I'm going light but it's always a good hit on the muscles. Pushdown numbers are impressive . How are you doing the standing DB Presses. I can't picture it!

Nice W/0!


----------



## LW83 (May 19, 2005)

AWESOME DB pressin' ogre


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Nice wo Angel  

Isn't it amazing how much those "light" weights can tear up your delts !


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - Thanks, they did feel awkward, but they quickly make you find a groove, I LOVE 'em!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you Brother, I just grab 'em and pop 'em up real quick, kinda like a clean and press I think!!! They are SOOO much better standing, doesn't hurt my back and the Delts REALLY work   

*Brother Bear* - Thank you very much!!! Just grab the DB's and put them into position and stand if ya can't picture it. It's harder yet easier at the same time, if that makes sense?   

*Brother Luke* - Thank you, I appreciate that!!! (even the Ogre part  )

*Brother Gary* - Thank you too my friend!!! It is amazing and yet pretty humbling when you see people next to you bustin out with the bigger DB's!!! (of course, there is NO form and they only do like 6 sick lookin reps and then rest and talk for like 10 minutes)


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2005)

Heya big guy lookin good in here.  Some monster w/o's ya been having congrats.

How ya liking prrs thus far?


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Brother Bolt, much appreciated!!!
*I LOVE P/RR/S !!!*


----------



## Musclebeach (May 19, 2005)

Go figure Mike you are a BEAST!!!

-Jeff.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2005)

hey archy........nice weight on those overhead DB presses


----------



## King Silverback (May 20, 2005)

*Brother Jeff* - Thanks Brother, I'm tryin!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you too Very much!!!


----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2005)

I haven't seen a workout you've posted yet that's looked so-so. Again, great job.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 21, 2005)

HOLY MOLY!!!! Brother, thats a lot of weight to be holdin over your head, especially standing up!!! PROPS!! 75lb dumbells, man...


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2005)

Awesome workout man, as if you didn't know already 

What keeps you motivated??


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a workout you've posted yet that's looked so-so. Again, great job.


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2005)

Thanks you Guys!!! I really appreciate the compliments!!! YOU all help keep me motivated!!!  


*Today - SHOCK Chest/Biceps*

*Incline Flyes supersetted w/ Flat DB Presses*
45x10,70x10 (rest 30 seconds)
50x10,70x9
I've never felt so weak in my life   

*Hammer Incline Press supersetted w/ Vertical Press*
90x10,160x8 (rest 30 seconds)
90x8,160x8
Nice feel on these, pecs where on fire!!!  

*Pec Dec (Drop Sets)*
150x10
135x8
120x8
Whew, Thought my chest was gonna burst on these, nice long stretch and HARD contraction!!! PLEASE GROW Pecs, I'm beggin ya   

*BB Flex Curls supersetted w/ DB Hammer Curls*
95x10,35x9 (both)
Squeezed and burned!!!

*Preacher Curls supersetted w/ Reverse BB Curls*
65x10,45x9
My forearms felt SO thick, could hardly complete the last rep!!!

*1 arm Cable Curl (Drop Set)* 
40x10 (both)
30x6 (both)
For lite weight, these where really hard!!! Nice and slow, and SQUEEZE like mad at top!!!

*WorkOut Time : 24 Minutes*


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Nice work Archie!  Pec Deck is one of my favs for chest work these days.

 What time do you think you and the mrs. are going to make it down to the stadium for the game?  Just trying to pull plans together for a sitter.  (I got the impression it's just the grown ups on this trip.  If you are bringing a mini, let me know.)


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2005)

Psst....which show did Chena do?  

I never asked.  LMAO


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

Damn fine w/o as always Angel. I just cringe for you knowing it's shock week even though I know you like it. Nice choice of exercises as well.


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2005)

Hey buddy, disks leave tomorrow... I finally got them sorted and the cash to post 
That didn't take long hey....?? 
Bit worried about vid though, it was kinda a bit stop starty at the start. If there is a hassle just FF a bit or dump it to yout puter


----------



## Alaric (May 23, 2005)

Hey Angel another great workout, have you modified P/RR/S to your own likeing??  Pec decs always been a bitch for me, but I've never tried doing 2 dropsets on those


----------



## bludevil (May 23, 2005)

Nice shock workout, quick and to the point. Amazing how a quick/intense workout can tax your muscles so much.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2005)

Nice work AA!!    Shock those muscles!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

WoW , I see you are still a beast !  Haven't been in here for a couple of days but I see you are still amzing everyone with your wo's


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Thanks everybody, you have no idea how much I feed of of your encouragement!!!

*Today SHOCK/LEGS* 

*Leg Extensions supersetted w/ Hack Squats* 
210x10,320x10 (rest 30 seconds)
225x10,340x8
You should have seen me try to walk after these, the first couple of steps where hilarious!!!

*Leg Press supersetted w/ Single Leg Extensions*
360x10,105x10 (rest 30 seconds)
450x10,120x8
Could have easily called it quits here!!! But I just went to the Show Me Naturals ove the weekend (My Sister won 1st place overall in the figure Comp. Will post pics later) and I am ready to rock and roll!!!

*BB Lunges Drop Set*
95x10 each side
65x8 each side
I HATE Lunges!!! Don't laugh at the weight, I can't stand these!!!    

*Stiff Legged Deads supersetted w/ Lying Leg Curls*
225x10,120x10 (rest 30 seconds)
225x8,120x8
Whew, short rests are really starting to destroy me, I LOVE IT!!!

*Single Leg Curls Drop Set*
40x9 (both)
30x8 (both)
No strength what so ever!!!   

*Standing Calf Raises*
270x17

*W/O Time : 25 Minutes*


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

Nice w/o, Archie.  I'm with you on the lunges, by the way...

 Congrats to your sister.  Chad Frensel is the trainer I work with at the gym.  He took first in his category (lightweight division, I think.)


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2005)

you really shocked your legs with that workout, damn.  How funny is walking out of the gym when you literally cannot walk? haha.  I always get a laugh out of that.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2005)

Dude, big Brother Angel, THAT IS NUTS. RIP THEM LEGS A NEW ONE, AND TAKE NO PRISONERS!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you on both accounts!!! Lunges do royally suck, don't they!!! I know it's a year away, but are you gonna be at my contest next May? I'm so stoked after being there, really missed not doin it this year!!!

*Brother Sox* - I sure hope so, thank you!!! Oh yeah, you should have seen me trying to walk. All I could say to people was "I LOVE LEGS"!!! LOL

*Brother Fish* - I'm definatly tryin to!!! Thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## Alaric (May 23, 2005)

lol holy cow, awesome workout angel.  Lol I would've loved to see you walk after the first superset.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> lol holy cow, awesome workout angel.  Lol I would've loved to see you walk after the first superset.


   Thanks, yeah, you should have seen me!!! A guy at the gym watched me walk down the hall and smiled "Leg Day huh?" I just smiled and said, that obvious huh?


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

Damn Angel .

Pace yourself man , You got a whole year before the next contest. Incredible wo !


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn Angel .
> 
> Pace yourself man , You got a whole year before the next contest. Incredible wo !


Thanks Brother Gary!!! I can't help it, that cycle of working out P-Funk style really left an impression on me!!!  
Are you gonna try and make it for the contest?


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother Gary!!! I can't help it, that cycle of working out P-Funk style really left an impression on me!!!
> Are you gonna try and make it for the contest?


thats my goal. I can't remembver the last time Isaw that show . ALlOOOOOONG time ago.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> thats my goal. I can't remembver the last time Isaw that show . ALlOOOOOONG time ago.


 Thanks for the extra Motivation!!! Wouldn't want to dissapoint ya!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2005)

That is a really intense work out, super sets kill me. Good job.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2005)

where is the comp going to be at Archy?? I may try to make it myself

awsome w/o by the way, it's so much trying to walk when your legs feel like spaghetti


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

Trace got your package away today  Its by air so it shouldn't take all that long, let me know when you get it


----------



## bludevil (May 24, 2005)

Holy Crap, that is one intense work-out in a very short amount of time. Excellent job


----------



## fUnc17 (May 24, 2005)

i love waddling like a duck after legs, great workout!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Damn arch your still kickin ass!!  Awsome w/o's ya got in here!  

When and where is this so called show?!?


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pylon* - Thank you on both accounts!!! Lunges do royally suck, don't they!!! I know it's a year away, but are you gonna be at my contest next May? I'm so stoked after being there, really missed not doin it this year!!!


 I dunno...I think I'm washing my hair that day...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn arch your still kickin ass!!  Awsome w/o's ya got in here!
> 
> When and where is this so called show?!?



Yeah...what he said


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

*Brother Michael* - Yeah, supersets kill me too, but I really enjoy doin them!!! They really make you feel like your working ya know!!! Thanks for the compliment   

*Sister Billie* - The Contest isn't for another year, but it's in St. Louis, Missouri next May!!! That would be awesome if ya could make it, the more the merrier!!! Oh yes, walking is a chore!!!  

*Brother Pete* - AWESOME!!! I sure will, thanks again SO much!!! I can't wait now   

*Brother Blu* - Thank you, I really appreciate the encouragement!!!

*Brother FUnc* - I was quacking away Brother, you should have seen me!!!     Thank you!!!

*Brother Bolt* - I'm tryin to!!! Thanks for the feedback!!! It's next May, in St. Louis!!!

*Brother Pylon* -   


 

*Brother YM* - Thank you too, I really appreciate your kind words!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Forgot to let everyone know, I will be going to 12 hour days shortly, and I feel like 4 days a week might be a litle rough, so I will be going with a 3 day/week plan as follows:
Sundays-Chest/Back/Traps/Abs
Tuesdays-Legs
Thursdays-Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Abs
Cardio on Mon,Wed,Fri for now!!!
Any comments or advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

I hope your doing calves my friend....  Sounds good, less days in the gym would be benificial for the extra hrs at work


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I hope your doing calves my friend....  Sounds good, less days in the gym would be benificial for the extra hrs at work


   Yea he said it all LOL.

Best of luck arch!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 24, 2005)

quack quack


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2005)

that's great Archy, I am not that far from you, maybe 3 hours...I live near Jackson Tennessee


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that's great Archy, I am not that far from you, maybe 3 hours...I live near Jackson Tennessee


 Bummer.  I was just down that way not too long ago.


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

Just looked at your pics ... it's funny how one perceives others when you just read journals and threads.  You're MUCH bigger than I would have imagined.  Keep up the good work. 

I also saw pics of your sister in Jodie's journal ... she looks great!


----------



## bludevil (May 25, 2005)

since your moving to 12 hour workdays, does that mean you'll be working 4 days a week one week and 3 days a week the next and then a long weekend?

And Happy Bday


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2005)

Happy birthday arch!


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2005)

Hey , 

how's it going Birthday Boy ?


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

Happy B-Day, Bro!  We should get together for a shake or sumpin!  What's your weekend look like?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday AA!!  Make sure you splurge on your bday  

How old are ya??


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

Happy bday big guy!


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

Happy birthday from your "Down Unda Brotha"


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 25, 2005)

HEY!!! Happy birthday big Bro!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Michael!!!  Hope it was a good one!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Michael!!!


----------



## Du (May 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday bigguy.


----------



## BritChick (May 25, 2005)

Hey handsome, Happy Birthday.


----------



## King Silverback (May 25, 2005)

*Brother Blu* - I will be working Monday-Thursday from 6am-6pm!!! Off Friday-Sunday, Thanks for the B-Day wish!!!

*Brother Michael* - Thank you Brother!!!

*Brother Gary* - It's goin great, Thank you!!!

*Brother Pylon* - We should, celebrating with the Family on Sunday!!! Thank you!!!

*Brother YM* - I did!!! LOL, Thank you, I'm 36!!!

*Brother Natural* - Thank you for the Birthday wish and the compliments!!!

*Brother Pete* - Thank you, from your "Up and Ova" Brotha!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you Brother!!!

*Sister GoalGetter* - It was a great one, Thank you!!!

*Brother JD*  - Hey Brother, Thanks so much, hows it goin on your end?

*Brother Du*  - Thanks so much Brother!!!

*Sister Brit*  - Hello and Thank you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 25, 2005)

*Today SHOCK-Back/Traps*

*DB Pullovers supersetted w/ Hammer Strength Pulldowns*
85x10,70 (each side)x10 (rest 30 seconds)
95x8,80 (each side)x8
Nice and Slow, felt good!!!

*Stiff-Arm Pulldown supersetted w/ Reverse grip (ova-hand) Bent Over Row*
70x10,185x9 (rest 30 seconds)
80x9,185x8
These got hard on the last couple of reps, stuck it out though!!!

*CG Seated Row DropSets*
210x10
200x8
190x6
This was a Motha!!! Back really felt nice and pumped!!!

*Behind Back BB Shrugs*
95x10 (rest 30 seconds)
105x10
First time doin this one, felt realy awkward but the Burn in the Upper/Middle Traps let me know it was well worth it!!!

*DB Shrugs DropSets*
90x8
85x7
80x6 (barely)
These really tested my mental focus, they burned like Hell too!!! Loved it!!!

*Total W/O Time: 22 Minutes*

I was really movin today, had to get it done to be with the Wife and kids for my Birthday!!! People where actually movin outta my way and watchin me run around and do my SuperSets!!! One guy even said as I passed by him, you must really be dedicated, Made me feel good!!! Any way, Thank you again EVERYBODY, I actually got choked up reading all the Birthday wishes, was pleasently suprised, Thanks again!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bludevil (May 26, 2005)

With that workout in 22 minutes, I'm surprised you had enough energy left to enjoy your bday. Great numbers


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

Man Angel !  

What can I say, Nice wo !


----------



## fUnc17 (May 26, 2005)

LOL @ u running around doing supersets, thats hilarious. great w/o


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

*Sister Billie* - Thank you!!!

*Brother Blu* - I really do like Shock week, so I was pretty focused, and it helps when people seem to stay outa your way!!! LOL, Thanks for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you very much, I was feeling it early this morning too!!! My back and Traps are totally fried!!!

*Brother FUnc* - Yeah, it was kinda funny LOL, thanks for the compliment!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 26, 2005)

Geeez 22 minutes, you were flying man. I kinda know what it's like now, tuesday and today I had to rush so I could get it in before work, but it still took quite a bit longer than 22 minutes !


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Geeez 22 minutes, you were flying man. I kinda know what it's like now, tuesday and today I had to rush so I could get it in before work, but it still took quite a bit longer than 22 minutes !


   Thanks, It helps when you only have 2 BParts to do though!!!  Your doin GREAT on your w/o's by the way!!! Keep it up


----------



## Seanp156 (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Arch. I think when I'm out of school (which will be soon, only 2 days left !!!!!!!!) I'll probably change to a 4 day split instead of 3 since I'll have more time. Maybe something like chest/abs, legs, back/abs, delts/tris/bis.


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Looks pretty good, what routine are ya gonna do?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 26, 2005)

No idea yet.... I still got 4.5 weeks left of p/rr/s.... I don't know if I'll wait until that ends to split it into 4 days, or if I'll just change it in the middle....


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

I would go ahead and shake it up IF you have the time, couldn't hurt anything!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 26, 2005)

Yeah, I'll most likely have the time over the summer. I'll most likely get a part time job, but I don't really want to work over 20 hours a week.

 Alright well, I'm now going to make myself get up and eat something .


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Gotcha!!! I would definatly go with the 4 day split if ya have the time!!! I'm only going to 3 days a week because of longer hours at work!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2005)

22 minutes?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 26, 2005)

HI ANGEL!! This is my first time stopping in and your journal it's a great inspiring read!! And you daughter is the cutest thing i've ever seen!!!   Happy belated bday also.


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

*Brother MonStar* - Yes Sir, 22 Minutes!!!   Welcome and Thanks for stoppin in!!!

*Sister Cris* - Welcome, and thanks for the compliments and Birthday Wish!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 26, 2005)

Arch your crazy!!  OK so you have a wife and kids...that I can deal with.  You put some serious weight up...OK I can see that to.  But damn 22 minutes thats just damn plain insane heh.  Kickin ass man keep it up!!


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Arch your crazy!! OK so you have a wife and kids...that I can deal with. You put some serious weight up...OK I can see that to. But damn 22 minutes thats just damn plain insane heh. Kickin ass man keep it up!!


 That's why he can't keep a w/o partner!


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

*Brother Bolt* - Your killin me    Thanks for the encouragement, I literally feed off of it!!!

*Brother Pylon* -    Maybe you and I can w/o sometime!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

Your a freak.....


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Your a freak.....


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

Like begets like hey...??


----------



## King Silverback (May 28, 2005)

Starting my new routine tomorrow!!! Sunday,Tuesday,Thursday!!!
Sunday-Chest/Back/Traps/Abs
Tuesday-Legs
Thursday-Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Abs

Cardio every other day!!! Hows everyones extended weekend goin?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2005)

Oh man, Chest and Back together, that's gotta be killer.


----------



## King Silverback (May 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Oh man, Chest and Back together, that's gotta be killer.


Yes Sir!!! The Pain is well worth it!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2005)

I like how you capitalized "Pain"


----------



## King Silverback (May 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I like how you capitalized "Pain"


  
I have a method to my madness though, if ya look you'll see I've incorporated bothe Push and Pulls in each w/o!!! That way I do not get too tired of either and should still be able to put up some decent numbers!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Starting my new routine tomorrow!!! Sunday,Tuesday,Thursday!!!
> Sunday-Chest/Back/Traps/Abs
> Tuesday-Legs
> Thursday-Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Abs
> ...




That looks like winner!!      Now let's see the workout


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Starting my new routine tomorrow!!! Sunday,Tuesday,Thursday!!!
> Sunday-Chest/Back/Traps/Abs
> Tuesday-Legs
> Thursday-Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Abs
> ...


    GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2005)

*Brother YM* - Thanks for the Input, I'll post below!!!

*Sister Cris* - Thanks, I need it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Starting my new routine tomorrow!!! Sunday,Tuesday,Thursday!!!
> Sunday-Chest/Back/Traps/Abs
> Tuesday-Legs
> Thursday-Delts/Biceps/Triceps/Abs
> ...


No problem for a beast like you


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2005)

*Today POWER-Chest/Back/Traps*

*Incline BB Bench*
250x6
275x5
280x4 (PB)
Feel pretty good about these!!!

*Flat DB Presses*
85x6
90x6
95x6
I was happy how these felt, really can feel the difference in these and the HammerStrength, next time will start at 90!!!

*Hammer Incline Press*
90x6
100x6
110x6
I really do like these, they concentrate on the chest BIGTIME!!!

*Rack Deads (AngelStyle)*
325x6 - 6 Shrugs
365x5 - 5 Shrugs
375x4 - 3 Shrugs
I guess I should be happy with these, my Grip slipped on the last one so I didn't even attempt a shrug!!! But of course...............STILL no grips!!!  

*Bent Over Rows*
225x6
235x4 (PB)
These felt like a ton!!! Gotta tuff it out though, less than a year!!!

*CG Seated Row*
230x6
250x4 (PB)
I LOVE these, can really feel my back stretching and contracting HARD!!!

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns*
90x6
105x5
Nice and slow!!!

*DB Shrugs*
100x6
110x5 (PB)
These feel SO much better than a BB   

*Total W/O Time : 43 Minutes*
Doing Back and Chest together was tuff, But well worth it!!!
Gotta go now, doing the Family thing today, check back with all my Brothers and Sisters tonite!!! Have a great Day!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2005)

127 kg for incline bench at the end of your sets  I hate you... 
You should be gettin a package soon.....


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2005)

Thank you Brother Pete!!!
I can't wait, I feel like a little kid in a candy store!!!


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today POWER-Chest/Back/Traps*
> 
> *Incline BB Bench*
> 250x6
> ...


 
Damn that's nice  ... round of applause   I just started a similar split but i didnt do Back and Chest on my first day of it cause i had just done Back the day before


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2005)

Nice lifts AA!!  20 sets     I bet you were burnt by the end.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 30, 2005)

Geeez Arch, those are some nice numbers, well done .


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2005)

Son of a Bleep bleep bleep !!  That was a weeks worth of working out in one workout !!  You are amazing !


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

*Brother TriZZle* - Thank you, welcome to my journal, hope you become a regular!!! I like the split, but it is pretty intense!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you, and   , I was totally spent by the end!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you Very Much!!!

*Brother Gary* -   , Thanks for the compliment!!! Coming from Mr. Insanity and YOUR w/o's, I appreciate that!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2005)

What an awesome w/o Angel!!  Your numbers make me sick!!!!!! I can't believe you get all that done in 43 min, way to go. You really are an inspiration brother!


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

Brother Rocco, Thanks for the compliments!!! I usually try to limit my rest time in between sets, thats why I can get alot done. I guess that cycle I did with P-Funk style of w/o's and limited Rest kinda stuck with me!!!
I believe YOU are an Inspiration to myself and many Brother, and for that I thank you!!! Look out world, Team Beast is on the RISE!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 30, 2005)

arch, you're a lot stronger than you look in my opinion. Those are some pretty impressive numbers and you're right, doing chest and back on the same day is very tough because i used to do that when i started out my 1st routine back in february.


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

Thank you Brother Shiznit!!! I am used to that "I always thought you'd be bigger"   
Thanks for the words of encouragement!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 30, 2005)

What are your Angel-style deadlifts?  they sound intriguing.


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> What are your Angel-style deadlifts?  they sound intriguing.


Deadlifts with a shrug after each rep!!! Brother Gary named them after me because I kept doin them that way!!! Try it, you'll like 'em!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2005)

nice w/o Angel.....I have a stupid question though........on the exercises that say Hamer strength before them...what does that mean??


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 30, 2005)

i think those are machine exercises...? hey billie i'm stalking you via IM journals, lol.


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice w/o Angel.....I have a stupid question though........on the exercises that say Hamer strength before them...what does that mean??


Hammer strength is a brand of gym equipment Billy


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2005)

my gym doesn't have those


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

*Today POWER - LEGS*

*SQUATS*
365x6
410x6
430x5 (*PB*)
Suprised myself with these!!!

*LEG PRESS*
630x6
680x6 (*PB*)
700x4 (*PB*)
I wanted 700!!! These where tough, weight went up REAL slow on the last 2 reps!!!

*SINGLE LEG EXTENSIONS*
135x6 (Both)
150x5 (Both)

*STIFF LEGGED DEADLIFTS*
275x6
295x5 (*PB*)
295x4 (*PB*)
Grip was a major factor here, might have gotten 5???

*SINGLE LEG CURLS*
90x6 (Both)
100x4 (Both)
THese for some reason, made my hammies scream!!!

*STANDING CALF RAISES*
270x6
300x5
Wobbled like a duck after these!!!

*Workout Time : 35 Minutes*
All in all, I was pretty happy, especially after a 12 hour day!!!


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 31, 2005)

Great Work ARCH, Nice personal bests on those Deadlifts !


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2005)

Geeez Arch, amazing workout from squats, to deadlifts, to leg press


----------



## Pylon (May 31, 2005)

Nice w/o archie...Man, where'd all that extra energy come from?  Lots of PBs in one day!  I suprised you could walk to the shower!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 430x5 (*PB*)
> Suprised myself with these!!!


  This is a joke right..... 
No.... i thought not.... you suck....!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2005)

hey arch, great workout..however, be very careful doing SLDL's. When doing a lot of weight, even if you have the strictest form, you can always pull your hamstring out of nowhere. It happened to gopro once when he was doing a lot of weight so i wouldnt really try to increase the weight to reach your 1RM unless 295 pounds is nothing to you.


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> hey arch, great workout..however, be very careful doing SLDL's. When doing a lot of weight, even if you have the strictest form, you can always pull your hamstring out of nowhere. It happened to gopro once when he was doing a lot of weight so i wouldnt really try to increase the weight to reach your 1RM unless 295 pounds is nothing to you.


Eric wasn't actually doing "alot" of w8 at the time, he was at a comfortable w8 that he has done plenty of times before... Another reason i think SLDL's suck!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2005)

oh ok, i was just making sure so nobody else gets hurt. Nevermind me, i just find that 295 is a lot of weight for SLDL's because of the amount of stress on lower back. 

Oh well, like ronnie coleman says....LIGHTWEIGHT!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

Check out my thread in training section


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2005)

wow archy......nice squats!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today POWER - LEGS*
> 
> *SQUATS*
> 365x6
> ...



NOW THAT'S A POWER DAY!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 1, 2005)

Good Lord Angel, those are very impressive numbers. When you have a power week, your not joking


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

*Brother TriZZle* - Thanks Brother, appreciate that!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you too Brother!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you, Can hardly walk today!!!

*Brother Pete* -   , No, no joke!!! Really serious about my next Competeition!!!

*Brother Shiznet* - Thank you, and I have been tossing around the idea of stopping the SLD's, they really fry my back too. Thanks for lookin out!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you very much!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank Brother, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Blu* -   Thank you Brother, I'm trying!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today POWER - LEGS*
> 
> *SQUATS*
> 365x6
> ...


Great w/o Angel!!!! And awesome after 12 hours of work. Did you feel like working out after that? And look at those PB's!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks BRother Rocco, I was suprised after the long day, but once I got started my focus intensified!!! Thanks alot, means alot comin from you!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 1, 2005)

wobble like a duck = great workout!   congrats on the PBs!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Sister Cris!!! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Arch, have you heard of the band Switchfoot?? Great Christian guys 
I am thinking of using "This is your Life" or "Dare you to Move" for my routine music


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes Brother Pete I have, I realy like "This is your Life!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2005)

*Today POWER-DELTS/BI'S/TRI'S*

*HAMMER STRENGTH ISO PRESS*
115 (each side)x6
125 (each side)x6
135 (each side)x5
Like the feel of these!!!

*FACE PULLS*
100x6
120x6
140x4
Forgot how much I liked these!!!

*"CHEAT LATERALS"*
50x6
50x5
Last set was sloppy, first was pretty good!!!

*FLEX BB CURLS*
105x6
115x5
Form was nice and strict, slow and SQUEEZED like crazy!!!

*DB PREACHER CURLS*
40x6 (Both)
45x5 (Both)

*DB HAMMER CURLS*
45x6 (Both)
50x5 (Both)
Tried, but could not get that 6th one up!!!

*CG BENCH*
225x6
225x6
235x5 (PB)
These make my Tri's SCREAM!!!

*V-BAR PUSHDOWNS*
160x6
170x6
Good, strict form!!!

*DB OVA HEAD EXTENSIONS*
90x6
95x6 (PB)
I LOVE these too, really make your Tri's work!!!

*Total W/O Time : 45 Minutes*

Not to bad, some parts I'm not happy with, yet others I am, gotta take the good with the bad I guess!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 2, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance, but what are Hammer Strength ISO Presses, and Face Pulls?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hammer Strength is a piece of equipment, its like a guided dumbell incline press, good for explosion... you got me on the face pull... maybe pullups to the face?? 

Hell of a workout Arch, I bet your Biceps must be huge, do you ever get that feeling of soreness on the "front" of your elbow?(inbetween forearm and bicep i guess)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2005)

wow archie.....great PB on your close grip bench, they are one of my faves too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice lifts AA - how are you liking the change from 22 minute workouts to 40+ minute workouts ??


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - No excuses needed, we are all here to learn!!! Brother TriZZle beat me to it!!! Face puls are using a high pulley system with the rope attachment, and you pull it back towards your face (Hence Face Pulls) while keeping your elbows up and out. If that confused you even more, look in the newsletters for the December 2004 I think, it's highlighted and explained my Brother Funk!!!


*Brother TriZZle* - Thanks for helpin me out!!! Thanks also for the compliments!!! I do experience a dull soreness every now and then, but never for more than a few hours!!!

*Sister Bille* - Thank you, they are one of my fav's too!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you, I'm NOT digging the cahnge in doubling my times, thats for sure!!! LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Arch ... you're putting up some big numbers.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey Arch ... you're putting up some big numbers.


Thank you Brother Natural!!!    Very much appreciate the compliment!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thank you *Brother Natural!!!*   Very much appreciate the compliment!!!



brother natural ... I love it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today POWER-DELTS/BI'S/TRI'S*
> 
> *HAMMER STRENGTH ISO PRESS*
> 115 (each side)x6
> ...


Damn Angel, what a w/o!!! Your really tearing it up. Nice PB's!!! Looking at your w/o's is making me rething what I'm doing for mine.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 3, 2005)

Angel, with that many sets/reps and you finishing in 45 minutes. What was your RI's like, like a minute in between sets? Just wondering because I thought on Power week you took longer RI's. I could be wrong or this can be sometype of tweaking you've done and I missed it in your journal. Anyways, Awesome job


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

*Brother Natural* -   

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you!!! I appreciate that, and come back on board, there is allways room for more!!!    Of course, judging by the size of your back, your doin just fine, awesome progress Brother, simply awesome!!!

*Brother Blu* - You are correct, I am supposed to be resting longer, and could proly lift more if I did, but a while back I was training P-Funk style, with little rest, and sometimes no rest in between sets. I LOVED it and so now I still use it to this day!!! I find it an INCREDIBLE way to test yourself and make progress, Thanks for the compliment!!! As always, I appreciate it very much


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 3, 2005)

Awesome WO Arch!!! I hope your weekend includes some rest, and hanging out w/ that little angel of yours  i think i check out your gallery daily cuz she's so cute!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah Cris, I'm sure that's the reason you check out his gallery every day... Hahaha, only kidding .


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 3, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yeah Cris, I'm sure that's the reason you check out his gallery every day... Hahaha, only kidding .


    .... i was thinking the same thing, its not his girlfriend she's checkin out..


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2005)

cris got busted!!! 

 j/k...


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2005)

I see Mr. Angel is still a freakin animal when it comes to wo's.   I hope you get plenty of rest and are eating right or there won't be anything left of you after a few more wo's like those


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 4, 2005)

HAHAHA... i was referring to his little girl...  but of course the pics of Arch keep me coming back as well!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

*Sister Cris* - Thank you, We have a BIG day planned!!! We are going to "Toys 'r Us" and she can't wait!!! Will try to post more pics of her soon!!!

*Brother Sean* -   

*Brother TriZZle* -    it's not???   

*Sister Billie* -   

*Brother Gary* - Thank you, glad your back!!! Just tryin to do my best, wouldn't want to dissapoint ya for my competition!!!

*Sister Cris* -


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 4, 2005)

Ahh, Arch! Its been awhile!! w/os are lookin as crazy as ever!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Brother Fish, how have ya been? Thanks!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Heya Archie...just checking in after the weekend.  Hope all is well...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 5, 2005)

Brother Pylon, how are you feelin? Hope better and especially your son too!!! Had a great weekend, how was yours?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 5, 2005)

*Today REP RANGE-Chest/Back/Traps*

*Flat Bench Press*
225x8
245x8
265x5   
These where Nice and Slow!!! Thought I had 6 in me on the last set, and strength just went!!!

*Incline DB Press*
70x12
75x11
75x10
Again, nice and slow, really feel the Pecs workin!!!

*Pec Dec*
120x15
135x15
Nice stretch and hard Contraction on these, Please grow, I'm beggin ya!!!   

*Bent Over Barbell Row*
205x8
225x6
Concentrating on Pullin with the Lats, squeezing at the top!!!

*CG Seated Row*
200x12
210x9
Nice feeling in the Lats on these, stretch and pull/Squeeze 'em out!!!

*Pulldowns*
120x12
150x12
Havn't done these in a while, nice feel and stretch!!!

*DB Pullovers*
80x15
80x13
I really like these!!!

*BB Shrugs*
255x8
275x7
Allways love the shrugs!!!

*Behind Back BB Shrugs*
135x13
Still getting used to these, can feel 'em in a different part of the traps, so must be doing somethin right!!!

*DB Shrugs*
75x15
Way to finish 'em off!!! Nice contraction for a 5 count!!!

*Workout Time : 50 Minutes*

Not used to these longer w/o's!!! Gotta do what I gotta do though, right?!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

Lol, it's strange to see you gettin out of the gym in more than 36 minutes!! 

(I just read the w/o before last, you should have seen my face when I saw what you were pushin on your CG bench!!)


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Great work, Archie!

 Yes, I think we are all over whatever has been floating around the house.  Itching to get back to action tomorrow!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 5, 2005)

Damn, that's a great w/o Angel. And a lot!!! Do you find the behind back Shrug ackward at all? I find the bar keeps hitting my arse on the way up LOL.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2005)

great workout archy! impressive numbers as always!! on your pulldowns, did you use a wide grip or close? just curious, I like to mix em up


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 5, 2005)

very impressive workout! hitting all 3 parts without letting up anywhere... what a machine!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 6, 2005)

Still tearing it up I see Angel. Awesome workouts!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

another nice wo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Today REP RANGE-Chest/Back/Traps*
> 
> *Flat Bench Press*
> 225x8
> ...



Looking tough!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

Heya buddy...hows life treating ya?  How was your memorial weekend?

Awsome w/o's man!!!  Some serious weight your moving around!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2005)

hi angel, did you have a good weekend??


----------



## bludevil (Jun 7, 2005)

Nothing to say except, superb job *AGAIN*


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry Brothers and Sisters, been away for a couple of days, no w/o tonite, 12 hours at work and not much sleep last nite, will prolly double up and do Wed. and Thurs. this week!!!

*Brother Fish* - I hear ya, it's strange to me to go beyond 30 minutes!!! Your killin me!!! LOL

*Brother Pylon* - Glad everyone is gettin better!!! Thank you too!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you also, yes, it hits my behind too, but if I lean back slightly, it really hits 'em hard!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you!!! Wide grip in the nuetral position, but I try to alternate 'em!!!

*Sister Cris* - Thank you!!! Machine? Me? I wish!!!

*Brother JD* - Thank you!!! How have ya been?

*Brother Gary* - Thank you, hows the arm doin?

*Brother YM* - Thank you, it was too!!!  

*Brother Bolt* - Lifes GREAT except work!!! Memmorial weekend was awesome, hope yours was too!!! Thank you, much appreciated!!!

*Sister Billie* - Yes, I did!!!  

*Brother Blu* - Thank you, appreciate that VERY much!!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

aren't we just one big happy family!!!!??!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Cris* - Thank you!!! Machine? Me? I wish!!!


 Personally, I'd rather be a human than a machine.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

I laugh my butt off when you call him "brother fish" LMAO.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

*Sister Cris* -    

*Brother Sean* - 

 I vote for MACHINE!!!   

*Sister Billie* -


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

Weel Brothers and Sisters, I am having a problem with these LONG hours (6am-6pm) and working out. I have dropped to 3 days a week, so as not to overtrain with the long hours, and that has led to LONGER w/o's because of all the bodyparts I have to work together!!! I am seriously contemplating going back to HIT!!! What do you all think? Am I wrong for this? To be honest, these long hours and the longer w/o's are killing me AND my desire to even w/o!!! I was thinking about starting back up Sunday with the HIT w/o's. As you can see I havn't worked out since last sunday.   

Any advice or encouragement would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2005)

You gotta do what's best for you and your lifestyle. If your environment changes then your workouts should be interchangable as well. P/RR/S is a good routine, but it's by no means the only good routine out their. If full body routines like HIT or HST are what's best for you right now, then by all means switch. We'd rather have you doing another routine than you losing interest all together because of burnout, fatigue, or injury from trying to stick to P/RR/S. No matter what routine you choose, we'll be their with ya


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 9, 2005)

this is not good... not good at all... the king of positive posts needs a dose of his own medicine. is there any way that you can change your hours? three days really isn't that bad, but i can see how that makes you feel like you have to do so much on each of those days... which can easily cause burnout. what if you just stick to your normal split, and do what you can when you can get to the gym. don't try to get so much done during each session. if you're not hitting everything in a week that's ok... you're doing what you can. just a thought... i hate to hear that your bummed arch!! have a GREAT weekend and don't stress!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep, do what you gotta do. HIT of course is a great program and you've had great results from it. I understand the long hours and having trouble finding time to get in the gym. The fact is your ARE going to go to they gym, so you have to choose a program that allows you to do that. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel archy, long hours in a factory, plus the gym, and all the "wifey" stuff at home, it's so stressful   I am going to try to hold out until I finish this cycle of p/rr/s before I switch mine, but I will be going to a 3 day split also....good luck whatever you do!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

You suck.  Quitter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hey, I like HIT just fine.  I'm just a sucker for buckling to peer pressure...


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Angel  

Well I am with everyone else. Whatever you do you will be supported. But if it were me I would probably be doing at least a 5 day split working the entire body only once in a week giving the body a week to recoop from each workout. That should cut the gym time per day by quite a bit .

Have a great weekend !


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

*Brother Blu* - Thank you, I greatly appreciate the support!!! Your'e right, it is better to do it than not, thank you again for your advice   

*Sister Cris* - Thank you too, your words of support go a long way!!! I understand what your sayin. I'm just pretty psycho about my w/o's and I hate to get off track. But I will NOT let anything come in between spending time with my daughter ya know!!! Thats why I'm leaning towards HIT, I can be done in 30 minutes orless and be home with my family and still have w/o, does that make any sense?

*Brother Rocco* - I really appreciate your encouragement!!! Thats why I'm leaning towards HIT, I did have success, and it's quick yet extremely INTENSE!!! Thank you again Brother!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you so much too!!! Glad you understand and are trying to keep me positive!!! That helps SO much!!! I was just afraid of overtraining myself with the long hours, so thats why I'm leaning towards HIT!!! Good luck with your routine, your doin GREAT!!!

*Brother Pylon* -    Thank you too Brother, your advice and encouragement mean alot to me also!!! Everyones does!!! Did you hear that? There it is again..............it's saying.............Come back to HIT, TOGETHER we can rule the GALAXY!!!   

*Brother Gary* - I do like the sound of that, and maybe in the future, but right now I only have a couple of hours to w/o and get home and spend time with the family, ya know? I want to w/o hard, yet quick to spend the most time with my daughter I can at nite!!!

Thank you all SO much for your support and encouraging words, they and you all mean alot to me!!!  

Also, will be starting a new journal, but not sure of a name, I feel like a litle school kid, any suggestions?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

Angel ,
got room for a home gym ?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

No, the house we have is rather small and the basement is unfinished. Plus we plan on moving within a year, so I really don't want to get alot of stuff only to move it, ya know? But if I had the space, I would prolly think more into it!!! Thanks BRother!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah 12 hour days have got to be rough.  I think HIT would be a great idea.  Like the others have said, what ever you decide to do, you will be supported.

Do you work weekends?  Maybe you could go with a 4 day split and use the weekend as your longer, heavier workouts.  Then during the week you would only have to workout twice, and those would be shorter, quicker wo's.  Just a thought.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Weel Brothers and Sisters, I am having a problem with these LONG hours (6am-6pm) and working out. I have dropped to 3 days a week, so as not to overtrain with the long hours, and that has led to LONGER w/o's because of all the bodyparts I have to work together!!! I am seriously contemplating going back to HIT!!! What do you all think? Am I wrong for this? To be honest, these long hours and the longer w/o's are killing me AND my desire to even w/o!!! I was thinking about starting back up Sunday with the HIT w/o's. As you can see I havn't worked out since last sunday.
> 
> Any advice or encouragement would be greatly appreciated!!!



Hi Stranger! 
Tough call isn't it?  Really my advice is whatever works best for you and keeps you motivated enough to get to the gym - lack of desire can be a killer.
Rod after many months of not training is back in the gym regularily, aiming for his first contest next year and currently sitting at 202lbs, up 23lbs which is great!  He's struggling though right now with his 4 day training split and 12 hour days also but he's still holding on for now.   
Good luck Michael... hope this levels out for you and you can find something that works for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

*Brother Paul* - I had thought of the weekend thing, But I also have felt like I'm thinking more about the weights and how much I can put up, and my joints just aren't as happy with it    If I go back to HIT, the weights will drop and I can totally concentrate on form and not worry about the numbers I'm moving. Thats another positive in my book if I do indeed go back to HIT!!! Thanks for your input BRother, I greatly appreciate it   

*Sister Kerry* - Hows it goin? Good to hear from ya again, Thats the problem I'm having too, the long hours just zap me both mentally AND physically. Which is why the idea of HIT has creeped back into my mind!!! Congrats to Rod, awesome progress, doing 12 hour days to huh, thats a bummer, hope he can cope better than I can, Hows your progress doin, any contests for you?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

If i do go back to HIT, which I'm leaning heavy towards, I have 2 routines I'm bouncing between, which do you all like?
*A*- Upper/Lower
ex: Monday - Upper / Wednesday - Lower / Friday - Upper
     Monday - Lower / Wednesday - Upper / Friday - Lower    etc.
can even go every other day if I wanted,

or.............
*B* - 3 day split
ex: Monday - Chest/Back * Wednesday - Legs  *  Friday  - Delts/Bi's/Tri's

Also can be done every other day if wanted.

the last one is the same split I was using on P/RR/S, but the time will be cut down incredibly on HIT!!!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Kerry* - Hows it goin? Good to hear from ya again, Thats the problem I'm having too, the long hours just zap me both mentally AND physically. Which is why the idea of HIT has creeped back into my mind!!! Congrats to Rod, awesome progress, doing 12 hour days to huh, thats a bummer, hope he can cope better than I can, Hows your progress doin, any contests for you?



Yeah, the long days are a drag that's for sure... last night it took Rod about half an hour to leave the house for the gym... I could see him debating with himself over whether to go or not.  
The only thing keeping him going is his recent gains.
My training is good, 8 weeks out from contest today and sick as a dog - I feel like hell! lol I'll live though.   
That being said I'm heading back to bed for some shut eye.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2005)

This is kind of random, but I didn't see this back when you posted it. Haha, I love the smiley, it reminds me of the show Transformers I used to watch when I was really little back in the early 90's.
*Brother Sean* - 

 I vote for MACHINE!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> If i do go back to HIT, which I'm leaning heavy towards, I have 2 routines I'm bouncing between, which do you all like?
> *A*- Upper/Lower
> ex: Monday - Upper / Wednesday - Lower / Friday - Upper
> Monday - Lower / Wednesday - Upper / Friday - Lower    etc.
> ...


 
 I like plan A, but that's probably because I just came off that plan.  I think plan B would be better if you want to work each part more, which I'm guessing you do.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

What do you all think about this plan :
Day 1 - Chest/Back/Traps
Day 2 - Cardio
Day 3 - Legs/Abs
Day 4 - Cardio
Day 5 - Delts/Biceps/Triceps
Day 6 - Cardio
Day 7 - Off, or Continue with the first w/o
I'm thinking about the rep ranges too, something similiar to P/Rr/S :
Ex: 
Exercise 1 would be 1-2 sets of 6-8 reps
Exercise 2 would be 1 set of 8-12 reps
Exercise 3 would be 1 set of 12-15 reps
All would be to failure, the first set would be to failure, rest 1 minute and repeat, then the next 2 exercises with NO rest in between!!!
Does that make sense? How does that sound?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 11, 2005)

it sounds like a monster  .. of course.. my muscle endurance below horrible..  home it works for you


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> What do you all think about this plan :
> Day 1 - Chest/Back/Traps
> Day 2 - Cardio
> Day 3 - Legs/Abs
> ...


 Sounds interesting, but I'll hold off judgement until I see more data.  How many sets per day, per part?  If it's just three for chest, three for traps, etc., I think it's an interesting plan.  Fast, but still good workload.  Any more than that and it might be too much.  Just a thought.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

Heya bud sorry to hear work is so crazy right now!  I take you have decided on HIT which is good if it will help you maintain your consistancy in the gym.

I wish I knew more about HIT but unfortunatly I have never tried it and never had a chance to really read up on it so I can't comment on it.  Sorry bud.

I know what ever you do though you will do it right so best of luck bud!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 12, 2005)

*Brother TriZZle* -   , Thanks for the encouragement!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Yes, it's still 3 exercises per BP!!! Just on the First exercise I was thinking of doing 2 sets, so it would be 4 sets total a BP!!! But only on the BIG BP's (Chest/Back/Legs)

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you, I really havn't decided yet, still knocking it around in my head


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 12, 2005)

Been thinking, maybe I should just tuff it out and stay with the P/RR/S system, I do really enjoy this system, have had good results. Just not sure right now!!!

Honestly Brothers and Sisters, vote for me, witch one do you prefer :
HIT
or
P/RR/S


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Been thinking, maybe I should just tuff it out and stay with the P/RR/S system, I do really enjoy this system, have had good results. Just not sure right now!!!
> 
> Honestly Brothers and Sisters, vote for me, witch one do you prefer :
> HIT
> ...


 I would go with HIT under your current circumstances.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Been thinking, maybe I should just tuff it out and stay with the P/RR/S system, I do really enjoy this system, have had good results. Just not sure right now!!!
> 
> Honestly Brothers and Sisters, vote for me, witch one do you prefer :
> HIT
> ...


It sounds like your leaning more towards HIT but I know you could make prrs work.  Like gary said you can get in and out in 30-45 minutes if you needed to.  But if you can only make it 3 days a week and thats absolutely it then I'd go HIT.  Just simpler for you and for prrs to really work I think you really need to stick to the proper resting periods.

I'd say just go HIT b/c you can't cram prrs into 3 days a week at only 30 minutes a pop....its just to much work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2005)

if I were you Archy, I would do HIT, just because you want to spend more time with your family, they don't stay little forever, you don't wanna miss that!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't really know anything about HIT but I'm with DB on this one.  It sounds like it would fit your schedule better and no matter what you do we all know you're gonna kick ass at it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2005)

HIT


----------



## bludevil (Jun 13, 2005)

If I were you, I'd choose HIT under circumstances


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

*Brother Michael* - Will do, thank you!!!

*Brother Bolt* - You are absolutely correct, thank you too!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you also, you couldn't be more RIGHT on that!!!

*Brother Gary* - Thank you for the words of encouragement!!!

*Brother YM* - Right back atcha   

*Brother Blu* - Thank you too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

Okay, thank you all, HIT it is!!! I will be taking off this week and Vacation as of Thursday (Going to Disney World) So when I get back, I will be Rearin to go!!! I will be starting a new journal too, so as not to get things mixed up. Curious to see how I will do with alot more equipment at my disposal   


any journal name ideas???


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hehe, this is the same week I decided to take off.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> any journal name ideas???





High Intensity Angel


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> High Intensity Angel


    I like that one ALOT!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

How about Highway to heaven?  Or Touched by an Angel?  Or Angel in the outfield?  Or Angel in America?  

 OK, Heavenly HIT?  Bedeviled Angel?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2005)

That sounds like a good name.  I'm sure something willc ome to ya though!  Something that rolls off the tounge good always works!  best of luck bud...not that you need it heh.

Hey I got a question for ya.  I want to get my tattoo soon.  Just wondering how long it will keep me out of the gym?  Its gonna be pretty big on the back of my right shoulder.  I know I wont be able to like lay on it or anything so I was curious as to how long that it takes before I could function properly on it?  Also whats the best way to treat it?  I heard neosporan(sp?) a few times a day works good.  Any suggestions?  Thanks bud!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hrmm.... I think I like High Intensit Angel better .


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

How about "*H*igh *I*n*T*ensity Angel Style"


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Angel in the outfield?


   great flick, stretching it for a journal title... silly pylon.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> That sounds like a good name.  I'm sure something willc ome to ya though!  Something that rolls off the tounge good always works!  best of luck bud...not that you need it heh.
> 
> Hey I got a question for ya.  I want to get my tattoo soon.  Just wondering how long it will keep me out of the gym?  Its gonna be pretty big on the back of my right shoulder.  I know I wont be able to like lay on it or anything so I was curious as to how long that it takes before I could function properly on it?  Also whats the best way to treat it?  I heard neosporan(sp?) a few times a day works good.  Any suggestions?  Thanks bud!


It'll take about 2 weeks to be heal, I still w/o with mine though!!!
I used an antibacterial ointment, so I assume neosporin (SP) would be okay!!! Also, do NOT let water hit it directly, and DO NOT pick the scabs off, let them fall off on their own. The color will pick off if you do!!! Hope that helped!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

"*HIT*ting it Angel Style"


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> "*HIT*ting it Angel Style"


 Not that one, please


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 15, 2005)

How about "Heaven Can Wait"


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It'll take about 2 weeks to be heal, I still w/o with mine though!!!
> I used an antibacterial ointment, so I assume neosporin (SP) would be okay!!! Also, do NOT let water hit it directly, and DO NOT pick the scabs off, let them fall off on their own. The color will pick off if you do!!! Hope that helped!!!


 Kewl thanks bud!  How long do you leave it covered for...like with a bandage?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> "*HIT*ting it Angel Style"



That's got my vote


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> High Intensity Angel


I like this one


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> That sounds like a good name.  I'm sure something willc ome to ya though!  Something that rolls off the tounge good always works!  best of luck bud...not that you need it heh.
> 
> Hey I got a question for ya.  I want to get my tattoo soon.  Just wondering how long it will keep me out of the gym?  Its gonna be pretty big on the back of my right shoulder.  I know I wont be able to like lay on it or anything so I was curious as to how long that it takes before I could function properly on it?  Also whats the best way to treat it?  I heard neosporan(sp?) a few times a day works good.  Any suggestions?  Thanks bud!


I've never let a tattoo interrupt my w/o's, no reason to buddy. Spread the neosporin incredibly thin though, VERY THIN!!!!!!! Use the neo for about 2-3  days and then just moisturizer after that. Also don't worry about laying on it unless it really hurts.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 15, 2005)

Brother Angel!!! 

Sry to hear about the leavin P/RR/S behind, but, ya gotta do what ya gotta do. MORE POWER TO YA!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> High Intensity Angel


I like this one too


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Kewl thanks bud!  How long do you leave it covered for...like with a bandage?



I only keep my bandage on for 24 hours ... it's always good to get different opinions DB, but you'll want your tattoo artist to hopefully be able to give you pretty much the same info ... if not, I'd be wary of him/her. What are you having done?  

Opps ... sorry AA, this is your journal.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - You don't like that one huh?   

*Brother Paul* -   .........................................

*Brother Bolt* - I only left it covered until I got home, but thats me. I sat around without a shirt on and let the air hit it!!!

*Brother Blu* - You like that one huh?

*Brother Rocco* - Thats the one I'm leaning towards!!! Excellent advice to Brother Bolt on his tattoo!!!  

*Brother Fish* - Yes Sir, I'm leaving P/RR/S for a while, Thank you for the encouragement!!! You better not slack, I won't be!!!   

*Sister Billie* - I'm leaning towards that one too, thank you!!!

*Brother Natural* - No Problem, youre more than welcome here!!! Good advice on the INK too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, since I decided on HIT, I just need to figure out how I want to do it!!! I have a few ideas, but not sure which I will be using just yet!!!
I have these so far :

*A* - Upper/Lower split
*B* - Body part split (Similiar to Mentzers way)
*C* - FullBody

Kinda leaning between A and B myself. Any advice or ideas would be a huge help!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's my three day HIT program:

*Day 1 TUESDAY (1 set of each exercise using dropsets)*
Weighted dips

Squats

Bent over rows

Upright Row

off WEDNESDAY
*
Day 2 THURSDAY*

HS Incline Press

Deadlifts

Weighted Chins

Tricep Rope Overhead Press

off FRIDAY

*Day 3 SATURDAY*

Smith CG Bench press

Pullups 

SLDL

DB Row

Deep Squat Jumps


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> How about "Heaven Can Wait"


Hmmm, not sure what happened to the link....  The wings reminded me of you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

I'd go with A or B.  Upper lowers are always fun but I always wanted to try mentzers theory out.  I read up some about it a while ago and it sounded pretty kewl.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Bolt* - I only left it covered until I got home, but thats me. I sat around without a shirt on and let the air hit it!!!


Thanks buddy!  I'll probably just end up doing the same LOL.  Sorry for jacking the journal...I appreciate it!



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I've never let a tattoo interrupt my w/o's, no reason to buddy. Spread the neosporin incredibly thin though, VERY THIN!!!!!!! Use the neo for about 2-3  days and then just moisturizer after that. Also don't worry about laying on it unless it really hurts.


Awsome...these were the answers I was hoping for LOL.  Didn't want to stop training...may just re arrange my routine once I get it!  Thanks brotha!



			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> I only keep my bandage on for 24 hours ... it's always good to get different opinions DB, but you'll want your tattoo artist to hopefully be able to give you pretty much the same info ... if not, I'd be wary of him/her. What are you having done?
> 
> Opps ... sorry AA, this is your journal.


Yea I am pretty good buds with the guy doing mine but I'll still drill him to make sure he's not jerkin me around LOL.  He has a website:

http://wetattooyou.com/

He is pretty good at his work and I know a bunch of people who have ink from there and they turned out AWSOME!  They are good with colors.  As for what I'm getting its a maltese cross (firemans cross) with St.florian in the center pouring water on the WTC, then a pair of axes through the maltese.  The maltese will be colored red,white,blue like the american flag.  Then I will have a quote in a cirlce around it, its the quote in my sig.  I will also have a banner under the maltese with a tribute to all the fireman who died in the WTC.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 16, 2005)

*Brother YM* - Very Interesting, I'll be thinking on this one!!! Thanks for the input, I appreciate it!!!

*Brother Paul* - I like it, maybe a twist on it, somethin like "Heaven can Weight"   Thanks for thinking about me!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thanks, I am thinking of using Mentzers theory in that he preferred Body Part splits. I was thinking along the lines of this :
Day 1 - Chest/Back/Traps
Day 2 - Cardio
Day 3 - Legs/Abs
Day 4 - Cardio
Day 5 - Delts/Biceps/Triceps
Day 6 - Cardio or Off, depending on how I feel
Day 7 - Repeat or Cardio or Off (Also depends on how I feel)
Now what thinks you?

Okay all my Brothers and Sisters, I am going to bed now, I have to sleep because I am Driving to Disney World, leaving at MidNight tonite, so I have to get some shut eye!!! Please forgive me for not getting to your journals to say goodbye, I will be in touch, and look out for my return!!!
GOD Bless,
AA


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Bolt* - Thanks, I am thinking of using Mentzers theory in that he preferred Body Part splits. I was thinking along the lines of this :
> Day 1 - Chest/Back/Traps
> Day 2 - Cardio
> Day 3 - Legs/Abs
> ...


Looks good to me.  Have fun brotha!!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 16, 2005)

disney world!? got room for one more??  have fun!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 16, 2005)

No !!!!! Arch isn't allowed to be gone . When's he getting back?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 16, 2005)

Have fun in disney world Arch.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2005)

have a safe trip archy!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2005)

Have a goooooood time!  Enjoy the time off with the family


----------



## bludevil (Jun 17, 2005)

Have fun at DisneyWorld, God bless


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you everybody!!! Got down here earlier today, lower back is killin me though, 18 hours drivin in the car isn't fun!!! Theres a World Gym about 5 miles from me, thinkin about gettin in a couple of w/o's maybe!!! Take care and GOD Bless!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey bro, whats up?? Missed you heaps, have a great time with the fam 
Now we have something else in common, lower back pain


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

Have a great time buddy! W/O's on vacation are always my fav, feels special somehow


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

Enjoy the fam time...miss the w/o if you have to!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 20, 2005)

18 hours of driving is a really long time. You drive the whole way yourself or take shifts with someone else? 
I agree with Pylon. Vacation is vacation, leave it at that (muscles need a vacation just as much as your mind needs a break too)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2005)

Have a GREAT time Arch!  You are a lot like me.  Even on vacation I usually wo at least once.  It's kinda of fun to wo at a strange gym, and since you LOVE to wo, what the heck?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Gym about 5 miles from me, thinkin about gettin in a couple of w/o's maybe!!! Take care and GOD Bless!!!


Big Arch, it's Disney World, man!! We ALL love working out, but how often do you get to go to Disney World with your family?? In any case, have a wonderful time!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

*Brother Pete* - Missed ya too, glad your doin great at your course!!! Having a GREAT Time with the Fam, I'll post pics when I get back!!! Lower back pain sucks, sorry to hear we have that in common !!!

*Brother Rocco* - I am having a Great time, Thank you!!! I'm trying to get a w/o in, but it is hard with the fam, ya know!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Will do, having an AWESOME time, thank you!!!

*Brother Blu* - I drove prolly about 15 hours myself, But was in the front seat the rest of the way!!! It was a pain though either way!!! I really want to w/o, but it's hard to with all the family and plans, so I might end up skippin, Thanks for the advice Brother!!!

*Brother Paul* - I really am trying to w/o, plus I like collecting different shirts from the gyms, but it's getting hard to plan with the Whole Family and all!!! Thanks for the encouragement too!!!

*Brother Fish* - Yes Sir, went to Disney World, was worth seein my 3 year old Daughters face light up when she met the Princesses!!! Thanks for checkin in!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh my gosh... Im embarrassed now, Youre already back from DW, and you went somewhere else, right?? ROFL, im so sick right now, Im all messed up....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh... Im embarrassed now, Youre already back from DW, and you went somewhere else, right?? ROFL, im so sick right now, Im all messed up....


  We went Yesterday, ALL day long!!! We are still in Indian Rocks Beach Florida, going to SeaWorld Thursday!!! We are down here until Saturday, don't sweat it BRother, I appreciate ya keepin with me!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

OH!!! SEAWORLD IS AWESOME!!! My Mom loves the orcas, she freaks out about em, I bet your young ones are gonna have an AWESOME time there!!! Make sure to take em to the places where you can touch the critters, those are so cool!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, my daughter loved feeding the dolphins and the play involving the sea otter. It's all about seeing the face light up. It's amazing what a parent will do to make their kid happy.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 21, 2005)

raise your hand if you're jealous of angel right now...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

*Brother Fish* - Will Definatly do, Thanks for the heads up!!!

*Brother Blu* - Your right!!! My wife has a picture of me with LilBit on my Shoulders when the Princesses all came out during a show, she was so happy, she was almost crying!!! She kept saying She was so happy, and clapping her hands, I started to cry even, It made my LIFE to see her that happy!!!

*Sister Cris* - I said I had room for one more, but you never responded!!! 

*Brother Fish* -    I'm sorry Brother!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

Psh, no prob!! Im just hoping you have an incredible time!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm jealous too!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2005)

Me 3...
I will respond to your email tonight too buddy, first chance to last night and as i turned the computer off  i knew i had to do something else...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.cafepress.com/getbig.10702795 

ROFL!!! This is the shirt you should get yer lil one!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2005)

*Brother Fish* - Will do, looking forward to it!!!

*Sister Billie* - I only have 3 more days, then a LONG drive back, not looking forward to that!!!   

*Brother Pete* - Got it, thank you!!! ALWAYS look forward to your posts!!!

*Brother Fish* - I WILL be getting that shirt, I love it, thanks for thinking about me!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 22, 2005)

Haha, that shirt's funny. Some people might take it in a bad way though...


----------



## bludevil (Jun 22, 2005)

agreed, I like that shirt. Might buy one for my little girl. I can see my wife now, rolling eyes.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Sister Cris* - I said I had room for one more, but you never responded!!!


  make the most of your last 3 days! and good luck on the drive... i'll be making the trip up to cincy on friday... the drive is a pain but i get to see the fam!  

Cute shirt Fish! 

oh angel, what happened to the cards last night?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Brother Pete* - Got it, thank you!!! ALWAYS look forward to your posts!!!


 Just postin


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

OMG!!! We where on our way to SeaWorld, I was driving. We where at a complete stop and I look in my rear view mirror and se this guy, TALKING ON HIS CELL PHONE come hauling butt down on us, he doesn't stop, hit his breaks or anything, I yell Oh My GOD!!! He's gonna hit us!!! My Wife and oldest boy where in the very back of the Minivan, My Mother in Law and My Daughter are in the Midle of the van, I'm driving and my father in Law is in the passenger seat. My Wife and Oldest took the most of the impact, my daughter was sleeping Thank GOD!!! When it was over I checked to make sure everyone was okay, my wife was crying and LilBit started to!!! Everything went through my mind and it got the best of me, I was less than Christian, for that I apologize, but when my family is at stake, I am a different person!!! The guy stayed in his Heavy Duty Towing truck STILL talking on his cell, I went ballistic and ran around to make sure my Daughter was okay, he acted like it was no big deal and said "It's just an accident!!!" I went livid and my oldest talked me down, Thank GOD for him at that time. I yelled at thim that he my family was in the van, and he acted like it was no big deal, and that I had half a mind to take his cell phone and do something very Un-Christianlike!!! Everyone is okay, thank GOD, I really feel GOD was watching over us!!! Here are a couple of pics, will post BETTER pics of the fun we had another time, GOD Bless you all....


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 23, 2005)

OH NO!!!! glad to hear everyone was ok, as bad as that looks, it could have been MUCH worse! have you made it to sea world? did this happen yesterday? so sorry to hear about accident arch!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh man Arch, sorry to hear about that. Glad everyone's ok, but that guy in the truck sounds like a total self absorbed bastard. I would've liked to see the look on his face if you just walked up, took his cell phone and smashed it on the ground.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2005)

archy, I am so thankful that your family is okay....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

*Sister Cris* - Thank you so much!!! No, it happened this morning, 8:30 am, on the way to SeaWorld, I think we are gonna try and make a go at it again tomorrow morning!!! We are just waiting to find out about the rental car now, It sure sucks tellin your entire family, especially your 3 year old daughter that we can't go to SeaWorld though, Thank you again, I very much appreciate your concern!!!

*Brother Sean* - Thank you too Brother, I should've grabbed his phone!!! That would have been great to see his face, he already told the officer he was afraid to get out, and he was a Big Ole Country boy lookin guy!!! Again, I thank you for your concern!!!

*Sister Billie* - Thank you SO much, I can't say how much I appreciate your concern!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow buddy. Thank God everyone is alright, sorry that had to happen to you though. IMO you shoulda shoved that cell phone up his arse


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Brother Rocco, I honestly couldv'e done that or even worse. My Family is my Life!!! Thank you VERY much for your concern also my Brother!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG!!! We where on our way to SeaWorld, I was driving. We where at a complete stop and I look in my rear view mirror and se this guy, TALKING ON HIS CELL PHONE come hauling butt down on us, he doesn't stop, hit his breaks or anything, I yell Oh My GOD!!! He's gonna hit us!!! My Wife and oldest boy where in the very back of the Minivan, My Mother in Law and My Daughter are in the Midle of the van, I'm driving and my father in Law is in the passenger seat. My Wife and Oldest took the most of the impact, my daughter was sleeping Thank GOD!!! When it was over I checked to make sure everyone was okay, my wife was crying and LilBit started to!!! Everything went through my mind and it got the best of me, I was less than Christian, for that I apologize, but when my family is at stake, I am a different person!!! The guy stayed in his Heavy Duty Towing truck STILL talking on his cell, I went ballistic and ran around to make sure my Daughter was okay, he acted like it was no big deal and said "It's just an accident!!!" I went livid and my oldest talked me down, Thank GOD for him at that time. I yelled at thim that he my family was in the van, and he acted like it was no big deal, and that I had half a mind to take his cell phone and do something very Un-Christianlike!!! Everyone is okay, thank GOD, I really feel GOD was watching over us!!! Here are a couple of pics, will post BETTER pics of the fun we had another time, GOD Bless you all....


WOW  !!!!  Angel, glad to hear everyone is ok.    That Other driver sounds like an ass !!!   Had to be scarey .    Haven't got that far yet in the posts , but are you home yet ?  Safe journey if not !!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 23, 2005)

wow, i am shocked this had happened on your vacation and especially since the guy on his cell phone acted like it was no big deal. If that was my family, i would have gone up to his face and smacked him.

What's with all the car accidents? First func, then musclebeach, now arch. It's scary huh?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow Arch, sorry to hear about the car accident. Your right that someone was watching over you and your family because that could have turned out much worse. Especially since the guy was driving a big ole truck. Little advice, don't know if everyone was checked out, but I would get them checked out to make sure their ok. You know how car accidents are, you never start feeling any pain until the next couple of days. I will definately say a prayer for you and yours that first your safe and second, you have a safe trip home.
Now onto another note concerning that d*ckhead of a driver. It must have took a lot of restraint not to get out and just beat that guy to a pulp. I'm like you, I try to turn the other cheek except when it comes to my family. Do something to one of them and I totally lose it. I could definately see me punching the guys driver side window out, grabbing him by the hair on his head and dragging him out the window. Then proceed to smashing his face into the highway. Your a better man than I. Much props


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

ARCHIE!! It truly is the hand of God in action that you are all well!! I can barely believe that he just crashed into the back of you!! Hopefully, the insurance company sees it our way, am I right?? Do you still get to finish your vacation? Im aware that thats probably the least of your concerns, but hopefully you get to have some fun...  

Im proud that you didnt throw him!! You certainly could have done some damage to that man, and I am very happy that you did not!

Again, it is truly a gift from The Lord!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

Man, glad to haer you are okay.  I know what you mean about getting fired up.  I would have gotten out and beat that dudes ass!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

*Brother Gary* - THank you so much!!! No we leave Saturday Morning, still waiting on a darn Rental Car to come thru!!!

*Brother Shiznet* - It is rather uncanny!!! Yes Sir, it's real scary, really makes you want to not leave your house!!! Thank you too, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Blu* - We are pretty much okay, just a little sore right now. My Wrist and back is really sore, but for the most part we are okay, thanks you for askin and checkin up!!! No Sir, I'm not a better man than You, My oldest just got to me and talked me down before I could've acted. Plus I knew for the most part everyone was okay, now if I would have seen that they where hurt, I know I would've flew off the handle. For that I thank GOD, HE was definatly watching over us!!! You be careful too Brother, Your leaving soon, thank you for the prayer, I will do the same for you and your family!!! GODspeed Brother Blu!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you too my Brother!!! Yes, we are hoping to finish the trip and go to SeaWorld tomorrow, however the darn rental people hav'nt called back yet with info about a car, plus my wife and I will prolly have to fly down here in a week or so to pick up the car and drive it back. Thats what upsets me even more!!! Thank you for you encouraging words, I really do appreciate those!!!

*Brother Patrick* - Thanks for understanding, I can get fired up, glad you understand too!!! Thank you for caring!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

I hope everyone comes out OK, it's ironic but my spouse also had an accident in a Dodge caravan but instead of getting hit in the rear the car was hit on the drivers side pushing my spouse to the passenger seat from the impact.
The other driver ate the stop sign and then had the gall to accuse my spouse, the police just laughed at the idiot knowing she was in the wrong. 

Sue the bastard for all he has, maybe he will learn a lesson.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2005)

There was definitely a guardian angel looking over you.  There's not much room behind that third row of seats.  It's fortunate that no one was hurt.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

*Mino* - Thank you so much, I'm glad your spouse came out okay too!!!People never cease to amaze me how stupid they are!!! We will definatly be sueing!!!

*Brother Deadlift* - Couldn't agree more, thank you too, very much appreciate that!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2005)

lol......Didn't know if you could say brother Mino or not???


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol......Didn't know if you could say brother Mino or not???


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 23, 2005)

Arch, really glad that it appears everyone is ok right now. Definitely monitor everyone's health for the next few months to see if there are any possible complications. 

Here's to having a good day tomorrow and not letting this ruin things!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Brother Morte, Thank you so much, will do!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Mino* - Thank you so much, I'm glad your spouse came out okay too!!!People never cease to amaze me how stupid they are!!! We will definatly be sueing!!!
> 
> The spouse didn't fare well, it wound up getting 2 disks removed and bedridden for a year.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Arch, really glad that it appears everyone is ok right now. Definitely monitor everyone's health for the next few months to see if there are any possible complications.
> QUOTE]
> That is so true, you may not feel anything now but a month from now it could grab you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow, Arch.  Thank God everyone is alright.  You had every right to go ballistic, and that idiot ought to be thanking his lucky stars you didn't.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Mino, sorry to hear the spouse didn't fare to well, I will definatly be keeping up on my family though, thank you again, I appreciate the concern!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Wow, Arch.  Thank God everyone is alright.  You had every right to go ballistic, and that idiot ought to be thanking his lucky stars you didn't.


Thank you so much Brother Paul, I really appreciate your kind words more than you know!!!
Yeah, he told the officer he was afraid to get out of his truck


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

I get it...

But yeah, I gotta agree with sister Min0 and brudda mortesubite, Those problems could arise later...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow, thats the worst trip to seaworld I've ever heard.  So glad the family and everyone is a-okay.  What a jackass, the worlds full of them.  Later archie, hope all is well.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The spouse didn't fare well, it wound up getting 2 disks removed and bedridden for a year.



Sorry to hear that


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow, Glad everyone is OK Arch....

It is unbelievable how ignorant and ass like most people have become in this world.  You are a better man than me,  I would have been laying an ass whooping down, especially when it comes to my family.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Wow, Glad everyone is OK Arch....
> 
> It is unbelievable how ignorant and ass like most people have become in this world.  You are a better man than me,  I would have been laying an ass whooping down, especially when it comes to my family.



Ditto!!  

Good to hear everyone is OK.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 24, 2005)

what a prick, lemme guess he was a local? im glad your fam is alright AA, sue that sob. LOL @ him telling the officer he was scared to get out.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 24, 2005)

*Brother Fish* -   Will definatly keep an eye on us all!!!

*Brother Sox* - Thank you, much appreciated!!!

*Brother Iain* - Thank you, believe me, I'm NO better than you, my oldest 6'4" son was there to talk some sense into me!!!   Would've loved nothing more than to layeth the smack down!!!

*Brother YM* - Thank you, really appreciate your kind words!!!

*Brother FUnc* -    He was a local!!! Thank you so much for your kind words too, I really appreciate that!!! I was amused as my family was too when the officer told us he was afraid to get out of the car!!!

Thank you all for your kindness, I can't tell you how much I appreciate that!!! SeaWorld was a SUCCESS!!! I'll post pics of both DisneyWorld and SeaWorld when I get back home. We Leave tomorrow morning, talk to you all later,
GOD Bless,
Angel


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 24, 2005)

Glad you were able to enjoy the day!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank you Brother Morte!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 24, 2005)

Whoa I can't believe I missed this yesterday. Glad to see you and your family are alright Arch!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 25, 2005)

Glad to hear the rest of the vacation seems to be a success


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

Im thrilled to hear you all were able to enjoy yourselves, tell me you went to the kids exhibits!!! (Those are still the best) lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2005)

DAMNIT!  I'm gona for a few days and all hell breaks loose!!  Archy I hope everyone is OK...soemtimes a few days later those pains creep up on ya.  

Glad to hear you enjoyed yourself!  That was well deserved!

I don't know how you kept your kewl.  I was in my friends car the other day it was my my best friend, my girl, and one of our friends from the firehouse.  some dude hit us from behind and attempted to speed off.  So we caught him at a red light and I got out not so much pissed but didn't want him to get away.  As i walked up to the car he got out and was yelling at me.  I could have cared less....but when my girl got out of the car he started yelling at her and saying some not so nice things if ya know what I mean.  I dropped him before the light could turn green again!  I couldn't hold my self back and just leveled that bastard right out in the middle of the street!!  I think I broke something b/c I hear it shatter when I hit him.  The cops came and said nothign about me hitting him....pays to be friends with all the cops I guess! The cop just told him to accept the charges when he was taking the report and to keep his mouth shut about me hitting him or he'd make it worse for himself.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

*Brother Michael* - Thank you for your kind words, I appreciate them more than you know!!!

*Brother Blu* - Thank you and it was AWESOME at SeaWorld!!!

*Brother Fish* - Of course I went to all the kids shows, I LOVED 'em all!!! The Killer Whale show was Incredible, and the Dolphin show was Awesome!!! All in all it was a Great day!!! Thank you!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you, It's very much appreciated!!! I don't blame ya for losing your cool, if he would've said anything else, or anything ignorant towards my family, or had they been seriously hurt, I don't think I coulv'e kept my cool, sorry you had to go through that crap also!!!

Well, I am back everybody, another 18 hours driving in the car, and I am exhausted but extremely happy to be home!!! Now we have to figure out how we are gonna get the van home when its fixed!!! Thank you *ALL* for your concern and kind words, It really made me feel special and like a part of a BIG family!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2005)

archy, you should know by now that you ARE part of the IM family


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> archy, you should know by now that you ARE part of the IM family


 Ya, your like the Mudge of the journal section.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2005)

*Sister Billie* - Thank you, your Da Bomb!!!

*Brother Michael* - Is that a good thing???


----------



## bludevil (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome home brother. Glad you guys are back in one piece unlike the van


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

WB....glad to be home huh LOL.

Hey man you are part of the family....your sorta like the second step brother no one likes but ya still have to talk to...ya know?  I crack myself up...it was just to easy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome home Michael.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey bro, whats up....? Guess what.....?? I wrote a song!! I can't belive it  I was reading Ephesians on the way home on the train and 3:14-20 came out at me like a song so i wrote it out  Me and some friends are working on the music and melody line  
God is good!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 28, 2005)

*Brother Blu* - Thank You!!!   

*Brother Bolt* -    Thank You Too!!!

*Brother Paul* - Thank You also!!!  

*Brother Pete* - Doin better, Thank you!!! That is an EXCELLENT Scripture, would LOVE to hear it to music, very emotional Verses!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm STILL undecided!!! Not sure if I want to split it up (Chest/Back/Traps-Legs/Abs-Delts/Biceps/Triceps) or go with Uppers/Lowers???


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2005)

I've never tried upper/lower...... It doesn't really sound like I'd like it. It doesn't really seem like each bodypart would get the work it deserves, I don't know...


----------



## BritChick (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi handsome, just in for my IM fix, thought I'd throw you a hello! 

I love upper/lower splits occasionally!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2005)

hey archy, how goes it??


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 29, 2005)

hey arch, glad to hear you're home safe and sound, injury free!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm STILL undecided!!! Not sure if I want to split it up (Chest/Back/Traps-Legs/Abs-Delts/Biceps/Triceps) or go with Uppers/Lowers???


Split it up  And welcome back. I may have to go to HIT in a few weeks. They are changing our schedule so we work six 13 hour days in a row, then have 6 off.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm thinking of doing HIT for the rest of summer once I get back from vacation. I'll be following your journal Angel to get some pointers.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 29, 2005)

ARCHIIIIEEEEEE!! Whats up?? 

As far as the IM family goes, I think you're the huge uncle everybody loves. Not like Uncle Pylon, dont let your kids sit on his lap!! LOL, I kid, I kid...


----------



## Rissole (Jun 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm STILL undecided!!! Not sure if I want to split it up (Chest/Back/Traps-Legs/Abs-Delts/Biceps/Triceps) or go with Uppers/Lowers???


Try each one for a week and see how they feel.... sheesh... it's not like your gonna go backward you monster!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Michael.  HIT may be good for me too.  Once you get rocking on it, maybe I'll try it.... albeit at half the weight you use


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - Trust me, you get plenty of work on an Upper/Lower HIT routine!!!

*Sister Brit* - Howdy to you there!!! Hows it goin? I'm still not sure, I might do each for 2 weeks and just rotate them, thanks for stoppin by!!!

*Sister Billie* - It's goin pretty good, found out we got approved for a new van, so I'm prolly better than good!!! How are you doin?

*Sister Cris* - Thank you, I appreciate that!!!

*Brother Rocco* - I just might do that, That sucks about your schedule, thats the same reason I have decided on going back to HIT myself!!!

*Brother Blu* - Oh sure, put the pressure on me (LOL) Hope I can be of some help!!! Would love to have another HITter on board!!! I really think you'd do good on it!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you, your killin me about Brother Pylon, he's a good guy too!!!

*Brother Pete* - I will prolly do each on a rotating basis, thanks for the input!!! Have a great time at Hillsong, it really sounds and looks like it would be an Awesome and touching experience!!!

*Brother Paul* - Would Love to have ya on the HIT train!!! You would do GREAT at it!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2005)

You can split up HIT many different ways...I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2005)

what about the always famous push/pull/legs split?  It's basic but damn is it good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> what about the always famous push/pull/legs split?  It's basic but damn is it good.


LOL he's got a point.

Arch just do what ever feels good to you at the time.  If for the next few weeks individual parts is feelin good do it, then if upper/lower is feeling better go for it.  Do what feels right!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

I think itll be interesting to see your numbers, either way, bro!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

*Brother YM* - You are SO right!!! Thats why I was having a problem, but I think I have it figured out, will post seperatly my idea, let me know what ya think!!!

*Brother Sox* - So true!!! I will be using that routine also!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Your are right too my BRother, I think I have it down as to what I will be doing!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you for the support!!! Numbers will be low at first I feel!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

Okay, here is my plan of attack after weeks of going crazy!!!
I will be using 3 different routines, cycling each for a 2 week period:
Starting out will be :

Back/Chest/Traps (Day 1)
Cardio (Day 2)
Legs/Abs (Day 3)
Cardio (Day 4)
Delts/Bi's/Tri's (Day 5)
Off (Day 6)
Repeat cycle for one more week!!!

Then:
Lowers (Day 1)
Cardio (Day 2)
Uppers (Day 3)
Cardio (Day 4)
Lowers (Day 5)
Off
Repeat cycle for one more week!!!

Then:
Push (Day 1)
Cardio (Day 2)
Pull (Day 3)
Cardio (Day 4)
Legs (Day 5)
Off
Repeat cycle for one more week!!!

I will continue on by putting Uppers/Lowers in between each split routines, all for a 2 week cycle!!! I think that will keep the muscles guessing and not burn me out!!! What do you all think?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow, that looks good Angel. And everything will be HIT style?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

I think you figuring that out is impressive, in and of itself... ... Yeah, it seriously took me forever to figure out the split I was gonna P/RR/S, and then I just stole one from Gopro... Yeah...

ANYWHO, Archie, my man, its gonna be CWAZY!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

*Brother Rocco* - Yes Sir, all HIT!!!

*Brother Fish* - Thank you Brother, it took me forever to come up with this one!!! I think it'll work!!!

On a Side note, I put some Vacation pics up in my gallery!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 1, 2005)

Great pictures, Arch! Looks like everyone was having fun 

Good luck on the new w/o routine!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2005)

Great pics Angel, you look like you have a great family


----------



## Alaric (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome pics of the vacation seems like you guys had tons of fun.  Your daughter looks so adorable next to Cinderlla and as for you....

well you don't look adorable, but you look like a freaken tank!!! LOL 

As for that split, should be interesting to see how that treats you.  Are you going to be using the same exercises when you cycle 1 routine for 2 weeks, or are you going to change it up some??


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2005)

Great pics, Archie.  Looks like you had a great time.  

 So, how many people asked where you were from?  I mean, it's not like you wore STL gear EVERYWHERE YOU WENT!  OK, except for the superfly Flash Tshirt, anyway...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2005)

Pics were awsome man...your little one is too cute!!!  Looks like ya'll really had a blast!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2005)

*Brother Morte* - Thank you, I am eagerly anticipating the new routine!!! Weights will be lite at first, but FORM and Patience are what I need most right now!!!

*Brother Rocco* - Thank you, I feel I am blessed for sure with my family!!!

*Brother Alaric* - Thank you too, I wish I was a tank!!! I will be mixing it up slightly here and there, you know, keep the body guessin!!!

*Brother Pylon* - Thank you also, Hey, you know how it is, when your a part of *CARDINAL-NATION*, you have to show it PROUDLY!!! I love my Flash shirt!!!

*Brother Bolt* - Thank you very much!!! We did have a great time up until the accident!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2005)

I will be starting my new journal tomorrow, I'm excited about going back to HIT, hope you all follow along on the journey!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 2, 2005)

I'll be looking forward to it Arch, are you just starting the journal tomorrow, or starting your workouts again as well?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I will be starting my new journal tomorrow, I'm excited about going back to HIT, hope you all follow along on the journey!!!


I'll be taking notes


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2005)

*Brother Sean* - I am starting both tomorrow, stay tuned!!!

*Brother Paul* - Hope you enjoy as much as I will!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2005)

New split looks good to me.    Now lets see some liftin' !!
Time to go to work!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother YM, I will list in my new journal!!! "HIGH INTENSITY ANGEL"


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 3, 2005)

Is your new journal up already?

 I want to see a workout !


----------



## Alaric (Jul 3, 2005)

Awesome, you can count me in on joining you in the new journal!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

New Journal is up!!!  High Intensity Angel


----------

